# SONIC CHILL NIGHTS IT'S ON!



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*SO EVERY SATURDAY ITS GOIN DOWN ALSO TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS WILL BE RECORDING SO BRING YOUR RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!

STARTING AUGUST 1, 2009


WANNA THANK THOSE WHO SHOWED UP TONIGHT
TECHNIQUES
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
LOLOWS
KINGZ
KNIGHTS*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*NEXT SAT.!! IM THERE!!!*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 26 2009, 10:13 PM~14588825
> *AWREADY!!!!!!![/i]*


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:banghead: darn it , an i missed out


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Jul 26 2009, 10:14 PM~14588841
> *:banghead: darn it , an i missed out
> *


NEXT SAT HOMIE


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll be there next week!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14588825
> *NEXT SAT.!! IM THERE!!!
> *


ME 2 ................... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1+Jul 27 2009, 11:06 AM~14592193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awready TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biga1969 (Jun 22, 2008)

All ready maybe this weekend if not for sure next


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biga1969_@Jul 28 2009, 02:19 PM~14605390
> *All ready maybe this weekend if not for sure next
> 
> *


awready homie


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn, bout time we get this going again :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*
DON'T FORGET THIS IS POPPIN N DA CLIFF TOO HOMIES !! *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l be there!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jul 28 2009, 06:28 PM~14607923
> *I'l be there!
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds cool.... will def mention it to my club and see whats up.....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 29 2009, 08:27 AM~14613669
> *Sounds cool.... will def mention it to my club and see whats up.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :thumbsup: awready preciate that


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 28 2009, 02:46 PM~14606869
> *
> DON'T FORGET THIS IS POPPIN N DA CLIFF TOO HOMIES !!
> 
> ...


 Dammm Same date as La Zona Rosa Car show :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jul 29 2009, 07:04 PM~14619743
> *Dammm  Same date as La Zona Rosa  Car show :0
> *


WHAT?????????????? :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Did someone say Zona Rosa?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jul 29 2009, 05:04 PM~14619743
> *Dammm  Same date as La Zona Rosa  Car show :0
> *


What u mean same date as Zona Rosa car show.Theres a show at the Zona???


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 29 2009, 09:43 PM~14623093
> *What u mean same date as Zona Rosa car show.Theres a show at the Zona???
> *


    :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 06:56 PM~14621208
> *JUST FOUND THAT OUT HOMIE ...... BUT THIS ONE
> IS FAMILY ORIENTATED ....WIFE,MOM,GRANDMA AND KIDS CAN ENJOY THIS 1 !!
> AND THERE'S GONNA BE FOOD FOR SELL THERE !! *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 30 2009, 07:51 AM~14624997
> *JUST FOUND THAT OUT HOMIE ...... BUT THIS ONE
> IS FAMILY ORIENTATED ....WIFE,MOM,GRANDMA AND KIDS CAN ENJOY THIS 1 !!
> AND THERE'S GONNA BE FOOD FOR SELL THERE !!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: THERE'S SOMETHING ELSE FOR SALE AT ZONA!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 30 2009, 06:06 AM~14625031
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THERE'S SOMETHING ELSE FOR SALE AT ZONA!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SIMON WEY PERO SOME THAT SMELL LIKE FISH ...................
DON'T ALWAYZ TASTE LIKE CHICKEN !!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> *TAKE FLYERS TO ULA MEETING 2-NITE GET ALL DFW CLUBS TO PARTICIPATE... :cheesy:*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUBLIMINAL WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SATURDAY!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 29 2009, 07:29 PM~14621581
> *Did someone say Zona Rosa?
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 29 2009, 09:43 PM~14623093
> *What u mean same date as Zona Rosa car show.Theres a show at the Zona???
> *


 Yea guey you going? You know Johnn is gona be there!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TAKE FLYERS TO ULA MEETING 2-NITE GET ALL DFW CLUBS TO PARTICIPATE... :cheesy:
[/quote]

CANT MAKE IT TONIGHT BUT ILL TRY TO ASK SOMEONE TO LET PEOPLE KNOW


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

TTT i'll be their


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

rain, sleet ,snow or what ever its going down!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

damn clouds looks like it might rain, its still goin down 7p.m. til whenever.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

SORRY GUYS I JUST CHECKED THE WAETHER ITS GOIN TO RAIN FOR THE NEXT 5 HOURS IM CANCELIN FOR TONITE BUT IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GO ANYWAY THE MANAGEER SAID ITS COOL SORRY GUYS NEXT SATURDAY FOR SURE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*ITS ON AT SONIC RIGHT NOW COME ON*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 1 2009, 08:42 PM~14649283
> *ITS ON AT SONIC RIGHT NOW COME ON
> *


 Nice turn out! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HAD A BAD ASS TIME TONIGHT AT SONIC I WANNA THANK EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP


WESTSIDE CAR CLUB
LOLOWS CAR CLUB
TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB
DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB
KINGZ CAR CLUB
MELLOW KINGS CARCLUB
PRINCIPALES CAR CLUB
MAJESTIX CAR CLUB
KNIGHTS CAR CLUB

AND IF I FORGOT ANYONE ELSE MY BAD


































ILL POST MORE PIX TOMORROW


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

A few pics i took, I'l post more tomorrow too


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 2 2009, 01:40 AM~14650340
> *A few pics i took, I'l post more tomorrow too
> 
> 
> ...


what time was this at?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Aug 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14651951
> *what time was this at?
> *


around 9:30 to 1:00


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 2 2009, 12:40 PM~14651963
> *around 9:30 to 1:00
> *


so what time will it be next saturday to get ready


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice turn out!! Will be there next Saturday!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Aug 2 2009, 04:08 PM~14652959
> *so what time will it be next saturday to get ready
> *


7 p.m. still it was the weather this time my bad


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 2 2009, 08:29 PM~14654496
> *7 p.m. still it was the weather this time my bad
> *


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> A few pics i took, I'l post more tomorrow too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Duke of Earl call me if you go this sat. Ill roll out tooooo. Garlands FINEST.....


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

A few more


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

preciate you postin the pix bro


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14666554
> *preciate you postin the pix bro
> *


 No problem homes


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Gonna have to try and make it out.... my truck is in the shop right now and hate to be bumming for rides.... :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*A WUSSSUP EVERYBODY !!!!!!!!

F.Y.I. FROM NOW ON SONIC CHILL NIGHTS WILL BE FROM 7P.M. UNTIL 12A.M.(WHICH IS 12 AT NIGHT) :biggrin: SATURDAY NIGHTS

IT STILL WILL START AT 7 BUT WE HAVE TO BE GONE BY LIKE 12:15

PEOPLE WHO WENT THIS PAST SATURDAY KNOW WHY

THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.

SEE YA SATURDAY.

* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> > A few pics i took, I'l post more tomorrow too
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT  
You guys ready for this Saturday?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 6 2009, 09:15 PM~14697849
> *TTT
> You guys ready for this Saturday?
> *


yessir u?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 6 2009, 07:30 PM~14697988
> *yessir u?
> *


 Yup! Did you get the pics?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*GOTTA CHECK MY EMAIL.

SONIC TOMMOROW NIGHT 7-12 GOT SOME GOOD WEATHER THIS WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE MORE RIDES OUT THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*A WUSSUP EVERYBODY IM WORKIN ON GETTIN A SPECIAL APEARRENCE FROM SOMEONE WHO IS REAL POPULAR IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE FOR SONIC TOMOROW SATURDAY.*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt yall ready for tomorow?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 7 2009, 03:13 PM~14705123
> *A WUSSUP EVERYBODY IM WORKIN ON GETTIN A SPECIAL APEARRENCE FROM SOMEONE WHO IS REAL POPULAR IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE FOR SONIC TOMOROW SATURDAY.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Cartoon???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*THE FIRST TEN PEOPLE TO SHOW UP AT SONIC SAT. NITE WILL RECIEVE A OLDIES CD OR A NEW RELEASE OF TEXAS FINEST VOL.7 FREE !!!!! 

**** MUST BE IN DIFFERNT CAR CLUBS********



ALSO WILL HAVE TEXAS FINEST VOL.4 -- VOL.7 FOR SALE!!! $5.00 EA !!!!*_


:0  :0  :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*REMEMBER ITS FROM 7-12*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ROLL CALL WHOSE ALL GOIN? :biggrin:


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 8 2009, 03:17 PM~14711941
> *ROLL CALL WHOSE ALL GOIN? :biggrin:
> *


The *X* will be there.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 8 2009, 01:17 PM~14711941
> *ROLL CALL WHOSE ALL GOIN? :biggrin:
> *


 I was there :biggrin:


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Had a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 8 2009, 10:27 PM~14714755
> *I was there :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*WANNA THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS THERE

LOLOWS
TECHNIQUES
MELLOW KINGS
KINGZ
ESTILO
TEXAS RANFLAS
OAK CLIFF
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
SUBLIMINAL
UNIDOS
JOKERS
KNIGHTS
FROST
MAJESTIX
ROLLERZ ONLY
AND ANY AND EVERYBODY WHO SHOWED UP THAT I FORGOT

THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT

TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOODTIME*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*lookin foward to next sat !!!!*_


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

*had a good time, good to see ridindrty back home*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

On the way to Sonics


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## 79monte_carlo (May 4, 2007)

badass night! 

had fun!

good to see ridin dirty out again :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 9 2009, 10:58 AM~14716848
> *had a good time, good to see ridindrty back home
> *


 X72


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

A few more


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Wheres everybody?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope to make it out next week..... My truck is still not fixed from the accident..... Good pics.... 






ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

DAMN LIL JOE THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PIX PRECIATE UR POSTINGS GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE WAS HAPPY AND CHILLIN.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 9 2009, 08:46 PM~14720726
> *DAMN LIL JOE THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PIX PRECIATE UR POSTINGS GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE WAS HAPPY AND CHILLIN.
> *


 Thanks homie! It was a great turn out! People where park all the way to Auto Zone


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 9 2009, 10:53 PM~14720809
> *Thanks homie!  It was a great turn out! People where park all the way to Auto Zone
> *


A DID U CHECK OUT ANYTHING ON MAKING POSTERS


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 9 2009, 08:54 PM~14720823
> *A DID U CHECK OUT ANYTHING ON MAKING POSTERS
> *


 Not yet! I'l check it out next friday,Walmart makes them but its to expensive


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 9 2009, 10:58 PM~14720856
> *Not yet! I'l check it out next friday,Walmart makes them but its to expensive
> *


ALRITE LET ME KNOW I WANNA MAKE ONE OF THAT PIC OF RIDIN DIRTY LIKE BULLDOGGIN


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

THIS ONE


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 9 2009, 09:02 PM~14720898
> *THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 Orale I'l let you know!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 10 2009, 11:01 AM~14724087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Good turn out.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

great turn out!!! lets get ready for this sat!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 10 2009, 03:18 PM~14727462
> *great turn out!!! lets get ready for this sat!!!
> *


 I'm ready!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 10 2009, 07:26 PM~14730102
> *I'm ready!
> *


 ME TO HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 10 2009, 07:29 PM~14730129
> *ME TO HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: D-Town is doing it big!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 10 2009, 10:20 PM~14730687
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  D-Town is doing it big!!!
> *


U KNOW IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*THIS SATURDAY I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN THE MIX AT SONIC FROM 7-12

SPINNIN UP SOME MUSIC ON THE TURNTABLES

OLDIES
OLD SCHOOL RAP
FUNK
AND MUCH MORE

SO COME JOIN US THIS SATURDAY NIGHT

BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY AND THE RIDES  


TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 11 2009, 04:54 PM~14737831
> *THIS SATURDAY I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN THE MIX AT SONIC FROM 7-12
> 
> SPINNIN UP SOME MUSIC ON THE TURNTABLES
> ...


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 11 2009, 04:54 PM~14737831
> *THIS SATURDAY I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN THE MIX AT SONIC FROM 7-12
> 
> SPINNIN UP SOME MUSIC ON THE TURNTABLES
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 12 2009, 10:38 AM~14745943
> *TTT
> *


*WUZZUP BIG E!! I C U GOT THA SSONIC ROLLIN HOMIEE!!!MUCH PROPS KINGZ WILL BE OUT THERE THIS WEEK!!! GOT SOME NEW SKIN TO TAN!!!!*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 12 2009, 11:43 AM~14746012
> *WUZZUP BIG E!! I C U GOT THA SSONIC ROLLIN HOMIEE!!!MUCH PROPS KINGZ WILL BE OUT THERE THIS WEEK!!! GOT SOME NEW SKIN TO TAN!!!!
> *


PRECIATE THAT BRO SHIT THIS PAST SATURDAY I WAS VERY SURPRISED ABOUT HOW PACKED IT GOT....HOPE IT HAPPENS AGAIN, IT WAS A BAD ASS CHILL NIGHT.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, SiLvErReGaL

SUP BRO


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 12 2009, 10:46 AM~14746038
> *PRECIATE THAT BRO SHIT THIS PAST SATURDAY I WAS VERY SURPRISED ABOUT HOW PACKED IT GOT....HOPE IT HAPPENS AGAIN, IT WAS A BAD ASS CHILL NIGHT.
> *


YEA HEARD DAT FROM RYDN DRTY,,HE SAID HE TOOK OUT OWL GLORY 4 A SPIN, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 9 2009, 11:02 PM~14720898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YEP


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 9 2009, 04:25 PM~14718195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IZ DAT EL COMPA ????? :0  :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 12 2009, 11:49 AM~14746087
> *IZ DAT EL COMPA ????? :0    :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEP HE SAID HE BE AT DA MEETING FRIDAY


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14665745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0 :0 :0


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 12 2009, 10:50 AM~14746094
> *YEP HE SAID HE BE AT DA MEETING FRIDAY
> *


ORALE, !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 11 2009, 04:54 PM~14737831
> *THIS SATURDAY I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN THE MIX AT SONIC FROM 7-12
> 
> SPINNIN UP SOME MUSIC ON THE TURNTABLES
> ...


TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Aug 12 2009, 03:20 PM~14749262
> *
> *


 Sup homie!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 11 2009, 04:54 PM~14737831
> *THIS SATURDAY I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN THE MIX AT SONIC FROM 7-12
> 
> SPINNIN UP SOME MUSIC ON THE TURNTABLES
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 11 2009, 02:54 PM~14737831
> *THIS SATURDAY I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN THE MIX AT SONIC FROM 7-12
> 
> SPINNIN UP SOME MUSIC ON THE TURNTABLES
> ...


 :0 ttmft


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 14 2009, 03:01 PM~14771474
> *:0 ttmft
> *


 Did you make the Odlies cd?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt tomorow its on



*<span style=\'color:red\'>ROLL CALL*</span>


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN IS GONNA ROLL THREW HOMIES


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Aug 14 2009, 09:03 PM~14773310
> *   DOWN II CLOWN IS GONNA ROLL THREW HOMIES
> *


AWREADY HOMIES SEE YA THERE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*  WUSSUP PEOPLE JUST WUNNA LET YALL KNOW PARKING IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE SO TRY AND GET THERE ASAP, AND ALSO IF U GUYS CAN PURCHASE ANYTHING FROM SONIC I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT

THANKS

TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 11 2009, 04:54 PM~14737831
> *THIS SATURDAY I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN THE MIX AT SONIC FROM 7-12
> 
> SPINNIN UP SOME MUSIC ON THE TURNTABLES
> ...


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 14 2009, 06:56 PM~14773265
> *ttt tomorow its on
> <span style=\'color:red\'>ROLL CALL</span>
> *


 I'l be there,taking pics!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 14 2009, 08:56 PM~14773265
> *ttt tomorow its on
> SUBLIMINAL WILL BE THERE!!*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

awready ttt


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'L BE THERE TAKING PICS ALSO, WITH MY NEW CAMERA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy: cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil joe+Aug 15 2009, 09:00 AM~14776460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 15 2009, 12:43 PM~14778062
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *


 Awwwww man! Ya balio! El profesional VGP!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*IT GOIN DOWN TONIGHT SONIC GUNNA HAVE JAMZ THEY AINT NEVA HEARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*WUSSUP EVERYBODY ITS ON AT SONIC RIGHT WITH MY DJ SKILLZ IN THE MIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

shit i already have a few beers in my system??


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

wanna thank everyone for comin out

and also

wana thank yall for all yalls support


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 16 2009, 12:23 AM~14782024
> *wanna thank everyone for comin out
> 
> and also
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 15 2009, 11:32 PM~14782090
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 X72


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*pics???? BAD ASS TIME LAST NITE!!!! NEXT WEEK EVEN MORE PACKED!!!!*_


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

pics?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Went last night was the first time, had a blast cant wait till next week  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214+Aug 16 2009, 01:32 AM~14782090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to all of yall i will post pics later glad to see everyone had a good time again.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA IT WAS BAD AZZ OUT THERE HOMIE MADE ME WANT TO GET ANOTHER RIDE


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Aug 16 2009, 02:15 PM~14784834
> *YEA IT WAS BAD AZZ OUT THERE HOMIE MADE ME WANT TO GET ANOTHER RIDE
> *


There is fleetwood waiting for you, :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 16 2009, 08:47 AM~14782902
> *X72
> *


say bro post up some pix for me :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I didnt took many! i was having technical dificulty's :angry: So here what i got!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

more


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l post more tomorrow!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

NICE PICS


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

AWESOME PICTURES!!!!! IMA NEED TO MAKE A TRIP OUT TO D TOWN


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 16 2009, 10:56 PM~14788016
> *I'l post more tomorrow!
> *


preciate that bro i dont even have any pics. :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*OK GUYS I KNOW THESE PAST 2 SATURDAYS HAVE BEEN REAL SUCCESSFUL AND I DONT WANT PEOPLE TO GET BURNED SO I WANT TO HAVE A VOTE ON THIS SO HERE IT IS


SHOULD WE DO SONIC EVERY SATURDAY OR


EVERY OTHER SATURDAY WICH IS TWICE A MONTH OR


ONCE EVERY MONTH


ALL VOTES WILL BE TAKEN UNTIL THURSDAY NIGHT


LET ME KNOW*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 16 2009, 11:32 PM~14788530
> *OK GUYS I KNOW THESE PAST 2 SATURDAYS HAVE BEEN REAL SUCCESSFUL AND I DONT WANT PEOPLE TO GET BURNED SO I WANT TO HAVE A VOTE ON THIS SO HERE IT IS
> SHOULD WE DO SONIC EVERY SATURDAY OR
> EVERY OTHER SATURDAY WICH IS TWICE A MONTH OR
> ...


AS LONG AS THE LAWS DON'T START FUKKIN WITH US, WE WILL BE THERE EVERY SATURDAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

*Every Saturday night so if people have other plans, they don't have to wait 2 weeks to go hangout.</span>*


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

I think every saturday night sounds good. I have to go by and kick it, looks like everyone is just hang'n out haveing a blast. 
Say Jose, nice pics homie.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I havnt had a chance to make it out cause my truck in the shop.... but every sat sounds good so peeps can always have a chill spot.....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Aug 17 2009, 08:13 AM~14790385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CO-SIGN.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 16 2009, 10:32 PM~14788530
> *EVERY SATURDAY OR
> EVERY OTHER SATURDAY WICH IS TWICE A MONTH OR
> ONCE EVERY MONTH
> ...


 E. THIS A GREAT EVENT ...AND TO HAVE IT SO CLOSE TO HOME....THATS EVEN BETTER..... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 17 2009, 01:06 PM~14792677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 say bro how u post videos?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 17 2009, 12:06 PM~14792677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice video!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 17 2009, 01:39 PM~14792996
> *:0 say bro how u post videos?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11481906


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

This is an event you dont want to miss there is goin to be a lot of things going on Pep Boys is given away 30 to 50 thousands dollars in door prizes. Also there is going to be Hydraulic Competition with cash prizes for Single Pump, Double Pump, USACI sound Competion will be there, Burn Out, Concert and many other things PRE REGISTER BEFORE AUGUST 14 USING THIS CODE *LOWRD* WILL SAVE $10 ON REGISTRATION


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 14 2009, 03:25 PM~14771727
> *Did you make the Odlies cd?
> *


i got it 4 u bro just forgot to give it to you .


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=401dSZDfjxg


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

bad ass pic!!! hopefully i can make it out there this week!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ms_tx_legend214, VENOM65, <span style=\'color:blue\'>tell mrs ridindrty i said hi! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 17 2009, 04:42 PM~14795992
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ms_tx_legend214, VENOM65, <span style=\'color:blue\'>tell mrs ridindrty i said hi!  :biggrin:
> *


she says hi!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geovela86+Aug 16 2009, 08:59 PM~14788071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks guys! I'm downloading more pics!they'l be up in few


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

MUCH PROPS TO E FOR DOING THE SONICS THING PERO LOWRIDERS DID MORE FOR "SONICS" THEN FOR A FALLIN LOWRIDER ........ NO DISRESPECT 2 NO 1 PERO I HAD TO GET THAT OFF MY SHOULDERS ...... "R.I.P. DQ"


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 17 2009, 08:10 PM~14796949
> *MUCH PROPS TO E FOR DOING THE SONICS THING PERO LOWRIDERS DID MORE FOR "SONICS" THEN FOR A FALLIN LOWRIDER ........ NO DISRESPECT 2 NO 1 PERO I HAD TO GET THAT OFF MY SHOULDERS ...... "R.I.P. DQ"
> *


R.I.P. DQ :angel: MY FALLEN HOMEBOY AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS ANYWAY


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 17 2009, 03:12 PM~14794969
> *i got it 4 u bro just forgot to give it to you .
> *


 Orale! Thanks man!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 17 2009, 06:10 PM~14796949
> *MUCH PROPS TO E FOR DOING THE SONICS THING PERO LOWRIDERS DID MORE FOR "SONICS" THEN FOR A FALLIN LOWRIDER ........ NO DISRESPECT 2 NO 1 PERO I HAD TO GET THAT OFF MY SHOULDERS ...... "R.I.P. DQ"
> *


SAY BRO I DONT THINK ITS COOL FOR YOU TO COME ON THIS THREAD TRYING TO GET SHIT OFF OF YOUR SHOULDERS. JUST BECAUSE MY BOY DQ,S BENEFIT DIDNT GO THE WAY YOU WANTED. SO DONT TRY TO BLAME IT ON SONIC, CAUSE THATS TWO DIFFERENT EVENTS THAT I WAS AT BOTH MIGHT I ADD. I THINK AND KNOW IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN BIGGER AND BETTER MYSELF BUT MAYBE IF YOU WOULD HAVE CAME OUT TO SONIC AND PROMOTED IT MORE IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN BETTER. BUT ME MYSELF TOLD PEOPLE ABOUT IT AT SONIC. AND PEOPLE HAVE THEIR OWN REASON,S WHY THEY COULDNT MAKE IT. SO AGAIN DONT PUT IT ON ANOTHER EVENT, I COULD UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT IF THEY WERE THE SAME DAY BUT THEY WERENT. NO DISRESPECT TO YOU JUST REAL TALK . ANY WAY SONIC IS ON ON SATURDAYS FROM 7- 12PM YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME OUT.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

My vote is "Every Saturday" Hell's i'm even there on Fridays before i cruise to downtown


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 17 2009, 07:10 PM~14797694
> *My vote is "Every Saturday"    Hell's i'm even there on Fridays before i cruise to downtown
> *


IM WITH THIS VOTE!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 17 2009, 07:40 PM~14798128
> *IM WITH THIS VOTE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## 79monte_carlo (May 4, 2007)

wussup big E.!! u doin ur thang for tha lowrider homiez!!! shit i love it especially since its so close to tha casa :biggrin: 

ill be there this sat! fa sho!

im in cali still inkin peeps up wid some down south talent!!

holla atcha!


DALLAS LOWRIDERS !


----------



## 1BADCADDY (Sep 28, 2008)

WARNING WARNING WARNING TO ALL THE LOWRIDER Sorry homies wear going stay at joe's on friday & saturday my homeboy got pullover one block away from sonic and went to jail and got his car tow over a license plate light he had his license & insurance he was clean he still went to jail he had his wife and kids the asshole cop talkin shit about the hydraulic and the car tha't it's not safe and all the bullshit the vato wass not even hittin switch's im just warning all the lowrider out there the rookie cop r going to try to get u them sorry ass fucker


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 17 2009, 07:02 PM~14797541
> *SAY BRO I DONT THINK ITS COOL FOR YOU TO COME ON THIS THREAD TRYING TO GET SHIT OFF OF YOUR SHOULDERS. JUST BECAUSE MY BOY DQ,S BENEFIT DIDNT GO THE WAY YOU WANTED. SO DONT TRY TO BLAME IT ON SONIC, CAUSE THATS TWO DIFFERENT EVENTS THAT I WAS AT BOTH MIGHT I ADD. I THINK AND KNOW IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN BIGGER AND BETTER MYSELF BUT MAYBE IF YOU WOULD HAVE CAME OUT TO SONIC AND PROMOTED IT MORE IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN BETTER. BUT ME MYSELF TOLD PEOPLE ABOUT IT AT SONIC. AND PEOPLE HAVE THEIR OWN REASON,S WHY THEY COULDNT MAKE IT. SO AGAIN DONT PUT IT ON ANOTHER EVENT, I COULD UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT IF THEY WERE THE SAME DAY BUT THEY WERENT. NO DISRESPECT TO YOU JUST REAL TALK . ANY WAY SONIC IS ON ON SATURDAYS FROM 7- 12PM YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME OUT.
> *


THING IS HOMIE,SOME THAT "KNEW" DQ WENT TO SONICS BUT NOT TO THE BENEFIT ..... THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING..........THAT DON'T SHOW NO RESPECT TO A FALLIN HOMIE... YOU RIGHT,IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN BIGGER,BUT IT AIN'T THE WAY "I" WANTED IT,IT'S HOW IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ..... IT'S OVER WITH,NO NEED TO CARRY THIS OVER ANYMORE THEN WHAT IT HAS .....


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADCADDY_@Aug 18 2009, 01:47 AM~14801697
> *WARNING                                                                                                    WARNING                                                                                                        WARNING                                                                                                                                                                                                          TO ALL THE LOWRIDER        Sorry homies  wear going stay at joe's on  friday & saturday  my homeboy got pullover one block away from sonic and went to jail and got his car tow over a license plate light  he had his license & insurance he was clean he still went to jail he  had his wife and kids the asshole cop talkin shit about  the hydraulic and the car tha't it's not safe and all the bullshit  the vato wass not even hittin switch's  im just warning  all the lowrider out there the rookie cop r going to try to get u them sorry ass fucker
> *



*evry sat. !!!....sorry about ure homie,but sonic iz poppin right now! i think the only way i go to joes is to see a hop contest...but either way chillen with homies,lookin @ candy paints and food iz all good homie *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ANYBODY ELSE HAD PROBLEMS WITH THE LAWS AT SONIC?? HEARD THEY WERE PULLIN PEOPLE OVER AS SOON AS YOU LEFT JOE'S TOO...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 18 2009, 08:38 AM~14803105
> *evry sat. !!!....sorry about ure homie,but sonic iz poppin right now! i think the only way i go to joes is to see a hop contest...but either way chillen with homies,lookin @ candy paints and food iz all good homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LOOKING AT FOOD !?!!?!?


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 10:43 AM~14803149
> *ANYBODY ELSE HAD PROBLEMS WITH THE LAWS AT SONIC?? HEARD THEY WERE PULLIN PEOPLE OVER AS SOON AS YOU LEFT JOE'S TOO...
> *


Allot of people were burning that rubber when they were pulling out on Illinois also saw of couple of lows hopping and three wheeling on the main street. I cruise up and down that street all the time with no problems day or night. If you invite it, theres always a cop willing to respond.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 18 2009, 10:38 AM~14803105
> *evry sat. !!!....sorry about ure homie,but sonic iz poppin right now! i think the only way i go to joes is to see a hop contest...but either way chillen with homies,lookin @ candy paints and food iz all good homie
> *


x2 ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 18 2009, 10:54 AM~14803263
> *Allot of people were burning that rubber when they were pulling out on Illinois also saw of couple of lows hopping and three wheeling on the main street. I cruise up and down that street all the time with no problems day or night. If you invite it, theres always a cop willing to respond.
> *



i cruise it too (every day)and i've never had any problems

sonic still on this saturday everyone is welcom to come out and chill


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79monte_carlo_@Aug 17 2009, 11:33 PM~14799760
> *wussup big E.!! u doin ur thang for tha lowrider homiez!!! shit i love it especially since its so close to tha casa  :biggrin:
> 
> ill be there this sat! fa sho!
> ...


see ya there homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 18 2009, 10:54 AM~14803263
> *Allot of people were burning that rubber when they were pulling out on Illinois also saw of couple of lows hopping and three wheeling on the main street. I cruise up and down that street all the time with no problems day or night. If you invite it, theres always a cop willing to respond.
> *


Hell yea... I seen FOOLS burning rubber too... That shit is stupid especialy with all the families and kids out there... Thats why spots like this gets shut down...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 11:05 AM~14803400
> *Hell yea... I seen FOOLS burning rubber too... That shit is stupid especialy with all the families and kids out there... Thats why spots like this gets shut down...
> *


real talk but there are alot of people who i think want us to just get shut down thats why they do it but ay no one can really do nothin about it bcuz they do it when they are leavin.

but like i said sonic is still on and everyone is welcome to come out and chill


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 AM~14803400
> *Hell yea... I seen FOOLS burning rubber too... That shit is stupid especialy with all the families and kids out there... Thats why spots like this gets shut down...
> *



the manager was nice enough to let dj music and and lowriders to post up....
Gots to bring it to them bad apples attention ...... 
They said it was super packed last week so expect more red and blue lights out there ...Them foes get paid on commission by how mant they send to jail !!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 11:12 AM~14803477
> *the manager was nice enough to let dj music and and lowriders to post up....
> Gots to bring it to them bad apples attention ......
> They said it was super packed last week so expect more red and blue lights out there ...Them foes get paid on commission by how mant they send to jail !!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


nah the cops really dont mess with us because we shut it down befor sonic even closes but for people who drive wreckless when they leave im sure they might see them red and blue lights


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 11:10 AM~14803458
> *real talk but there are alot of people who i think want us to just get shut down thats why they do it but ay no one can really do nothin about it bcuz they do it when they are leavin.
> 
> but like i said sonic is still on and everyone is welcome to come out and chill
> *


AND I DONT EVEN THINK ITS ANYONE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY EVEN DOING THE PEELING OUT SHIT... BUT WE THE ONES THATS GONNA PAY FOR IT... BUT SHIIIT FUCK IT, WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY... ITS A NICE LIL SPOT...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 09:15 AM~14803508
> *nah the cops really dont mess with us because we shut it down befor sonic even closes but for people who drive wreckless when they leave im sure they might see them red and blue lights
> *


No wreckless driving for me homie !! CAN"T AFFORD TOO !!!


Haven't made it out there yet pero sometime soon I'll bring da
pedal car out !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 11:20 AM~14803556
> *No wreckless driving for me homie !! CAN"T AFFORD TOO !!!
> Haven't made it out there yet pero sometime soon I'll bring da
> pedal car out !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PEDAL CAR? I GOT YOU BEAT HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 09:20 AM~14803563
> *PEDAL CAR? I GOT YOU BEAT HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


POR FAVOR !!! I GOT A SPAR TIRE FOR MY PEDAL HOMIE !!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 11:19 AM~14803550
> *AND I DONT EVEN THINK ITS ANYONE FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY EVEN DOING THE PEELING OUT SHIT... BUT WE THE ONES THATS GONNA PAY FOR IT... BUT SHIIIT FUCK IT, WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY... ITS A NICE LIL SPOT...
> *


i agree 100%


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 11:05 AM~14803400
> *Hell yea... I seen FOOLS burning rubber too... That shit is stupid especialy with all the families and kids out there... Thats why spots like this gets shut down...
> *


It would help out if club members kept each other in check when they see there own members having a little to much fun. If not, it won't last.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 18 2009, 11:23 AM~14803585
> *It would help out if club members kept each other in check when they see there own members having a little to much fun. If not, it won't last.
> *


X2 - GOT MY WORD ON MY CLUB...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 18 2009, 09:23 AM~14803585
> *It would help out if club members kept each other in check when they see there own members having a little to much fun. If not, it won't last.
> *



SIMON QUE SI !!! I AGREE 200% ....A LA CHINGADA !!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 11:22 AM~14803580
> *POR FAVOR !!! I GOT A SPAR TIRE FOR MY PEDAL HOMIE !!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: MY SONS GOT GATOR AND SUEDE INTERIOR...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 18 2009, 11:23 AM~14803585
> *It would help out if club members kept each other in check when they see there own members having a little to much fun. If not, it won't last.
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

theoso8, TOP DOG '64, TEXASFINEST63, VictorXIV, 9-lives, topless_66, droptopt-bird

HOT TOPIC!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TOP DOG '64, topless_66, TEXASFINEST63, VictorXIV, theoso8, droptopt-bird

SUP HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN AT I HAD A DJ OUT THERE FOR YA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 11:26 AM~14803617
> *THANK YOU
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 09:26 AM~14803617
> *THANK YOU
> *


I WANT TO BATTLE THE DJ !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 11:33 AM~14803710
> *I WANT TO BATTLE THE DJ !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU SHOW UP!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 11:33 AM~14803710
> *I WANT TO BATTLE THE DJ !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AY IM TEXTING HIM RIGHT NOW U SERIOUS


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 11:34 AM~14803722
> *IF YOU SHOW UP!!! :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 09:34 AM~14803724
> *AY IM TEXTING HIM RIGHT NOW U SERIOUS
> *



OLD SCHOOL vs ROOKIE !!! HELL YEAH I'M SERIOUS ...PERO LET ME PRACTICE 1st !!! LMAO !! 



CAN'T THIS WEEKEND THOUGH HOMIE....SISTER IS GRADUATING FROM COLLEGE ..... MOM SAID I HAD TO GO !! :rant: :rant: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 11:36 AM~14803741
> *OLD SCHOOL vs ROOKIE !!! HELL YEAH I'M SERIOUS ...PERO LET ME PRACTICE 1st !!! LMAO !!
> CAN'T THIS WEEKEND THOUGH HOMIE....SISTER IS GRADUATING FROM COLLEGE ..... MOM SAID I HAD TO GO !!  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK IMA LET'EM KNOW


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Instead of asking car clubs how often they want to cruise to sonic, you should consider asking the restaruant management. It's more important to get their opinion because they can easily be contacted by DPD to stop having events that cause problems to the community. "Disturbing the Peace" 

Consider a 2nd location, in case the sonic mgmt would rather not host it every weekend, or if it gets shut down by the cops. Downtown Dallas is becoming more of an attraction for night life - Main street, Deep Ellum and West End. The cop situation is never going away, that will always be there it's the risk you take we all know that... my 2 cents...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

6=5))(@:"/6\\+#


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 18 2009, 09:38 AM~14803764
> *Instead of asking car clubs how often they want to cruise to sonic, you should consider asking the restaruant management. It's more important to get their opinion because they can easily be contacted by DPD to stop having events that cause problems to the community.  "Disturbing the Peace"
> 
> Consider a 2nd location, in case the sonic mgmt would rather not host it every weekend, or if it gets shut down by the cops. Downtown Dallas is becoming more of an attraction for night life - Main street, Deep Ellum and West End. The cop situation is never going away, that will always be there it's the risk you take we all know that... my 2 cents...
> *



EL VETERANO HAS SPOKEN !!! OG'S KNOW !!!! 


I 2ND THAT HOMIE !!! PERO WHERE ???


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 18 2009, 11:38 AM~14803764
> *Instead of asking car clubs how often they want to cruise to sonic, you should consider asking the restaruant management. It's more important to get their opinion because they can easily be contacted by DPD to stop having events that cause problems to the community.  "Disturbing the Peace"
> 
> Consider a 2nd location, in case the sonic mgmt would rather not host it every weekend, or if it gets shut down by the cops. Downtown Dallas is becoming more of an attraction for night life - Main street, Deep Ellum and West End. The cop situation is never going away, that will always be there it's the risk you take we all know that... my 2 cents...
> *


2 CENTS WELL PAID AND SAID THE MAIN REASON I HAD VOTED ON THE TIME THING WAS BECAUSE AT SONIC I HAD HEARD PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT THEY WANTED TO START A CRUISE SOMEWHERE BUT FOR NOW IM GUNNA STICK WITH SONIC BUT IF IT DOES CAUSE ANY KIND OF PROBLEMS DOWN THE ROAD I MIGHT CHECK OUT SOME OTHER PLACES


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*OH YEAH I GOT DJ SKILLZ COMIN OUT AGAIN THIS SAT.*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

SUP KANDYREGAL


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 11:46 AM~14803861
> *OH YEAH I GOT DJ SKILLZ COMIN OUT AGAIN THIS SAT.
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 09:43 AM~14803826
> *2 CENTS WELL PAID AND SAID THE MAIN REASON I HAD VOTED ON THE TIME THING WAS BECAUSE AT SONIC I HAD HEARD PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT THEY WANTED TO START A CRUISE SOMEWHERE BUT FOR NOW IM GUNNA STICK WITH SONIC BUT IF IT DOES CAUSE ANY KIND OF PROBLEMS DOWN THE ROAD I MIGHT CHECK OUT SOME OTHER PLACES
> *



JUST A THOUGHT HOMIE PERO THE PLACE SUBLIMINAL & DLR's ARE THROWIN THE O.C. SHO-N-SHINE IS A GOOD LITTLE SPOT TOO HOMIE ....PRIVATE LODGE FOR THE LOWS AND BIG A$$ PARKING LOT ...... BUT LIKE U SAID,IF IT GETS TO THAT POINT .....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 11:50 AM~14803914
> *JUST A THOUGHT HOMIE  PERO THE PLACE SUBLIMINAL & DLR's ARE THROWIN THE O.C. SHO-N-SHINE IS A GOOD LITTLE SPOT TOO HOMIE ....PRIVATE LODGE FOR THE LOWS AND BIG A$$ PARKING LOT ...... BUT LIKE U SAID,IF IT GETS TO THAT POINT .....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE'LL SEE WUSSUP


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 09:39 AM~14803785
> *
> I 2ND THAT HOMIE !!! PERO WHERE ???
> 
> *



<s>Joe's Burger</s> :thumbsdown:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 18 2009, 11:59 AM~14803982
> *<s>Joe's Burger</s>  :thumbsdown:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 18 2009, 09:59 AM~14803982
> *<s>Joe's Burger</s>  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


IF IT HAPPENS THEN I'LL TALK TO MY HOMIE WHO HAS A PLACE RITE OFF THE FREE FOR EVERY1 !!! TIL THEN ,BIG UPS ON SONICS AND "E" FROM KINGZ C.C.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 12:11 PM~14804046
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IF IT HAPPENS THEN I'LL TALK TO MY HOMIE WHO HAS A PLACE RITE OFF THE FREE FOR EVERY1 !!! TIL THEN ,BIG UPS ON SONICS AND "E" FROM KINGZ C.C.
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU HOMIES DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS 1 .....


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 18 2009, 10:47 AM~14803199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

already preciate that homies


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 18 2009, 11:59 AM~14803982
> *<s>Joe's Burger</s>  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 12:39 PM~14804349
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, King61!

SUP KING U THINK BOUT COMIN OUT TO SONIC


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> 2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, King61!
> 
> THOUGHT WE WOULD SEE YOU ON SUNDAY HOMIE ??


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 01:20 PM~14804840
> *2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, King61!</span>
> 
> SUP KING U THINK BOUT COMIN OUT TO SONIC
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>looks good


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 01:21 PM~14804853
> *quote=TEXASFINEST63,Aug 18 2009, 11:20 AM~14804840
> 2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, King61!</span>
> 
> ...


<span style=\'color:blue\'>man i completely forgot about the show, i didnt realize i had missed it until that night when i got on here, told my chic i felt bad for missing it but she reminded me that Gina and I have been friends since junior high and she knows that she can call on me anyday if needed  

*r.i.p. DQ* :angel:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

LMAO THESE FOOS DIDNT GET TO MAKE IT TO SONIC :biggrin:


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

Now that was a gangster fight. :ugh: 



> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 01:53 PM~14805190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> :0  :0
> [/
> :yes: :


----------



## 79monte_carlo (May 4, 2007)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I never had any problems! 
I'l be there this Saturday


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

PURPLE PEOPLE EATERC:\Documents and Settings\Doriana Martinez\My Documents


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Aug 18 2009, 10:29 PM~14811134
> *
> *


sup bro


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2009, 09:48 AM~14803205
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LOOKING AT FOOD !?!!?!?
> *


QUE ONDA VATO WACHALE!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Aug 18 2009, 09:29 PM~14811134
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 18 2009, 11:46 AM~14805119
> *man i completely forgot about the show, i didnt realize i had missed it until that night when i got on here, told my chic i felt bad for missing it but she reminded me that Gina and I have been friends since junior high and she knows that she can call on me anyday if needed
> 
> r.i.p. DQ  :angel:
> *




That's cool homie,I don't think you would have on purpose ..... Pos don't forget our hosting with Subliminal C.C. of the Oak Cliff SHO-N-SHINE on da 13th ...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 09:53 PM~14810693
> *Chrome with gold nipples. 100 spoke with tires 400 OBO
> No offer to low need these gone by Wednesday.
> 
> ...



















*Sittin in the garage. need sold today. not tomorrow.
No offer to low. 400 obo*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

sonic ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 20 2009, 12:54 PM~14827577
> *ttt
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

PA.... :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope my ride is ready for this saturday.... I want to roll and post up...lol






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## biga1969 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Did i mention "I'l be there" :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 21 2009, 12:38 PM~14838817
> *Did i mention  "I'l be there" :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 21 2009, 12:38 PM~14838817
> *Did i mention  "I'l be there" :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 21 2009, 12:42 PM~14838867
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 21 2009, 10:42 AM~14838867
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless_66+Aug 21 2009, 12:48 PM~14838938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

No llores buey!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 21 2009, 12:29 PM~14840093
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 No lloro guey! nomas me acuerdo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Sonic....Been there, done that, and gona do it again... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 21 2009, 10:52 PM~14844130
> *Sonic....Been there, done that, and gona do it again... :biggrin:
> *


AWREADY


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 21 2009, 10:52 PM~14844130
> *Sonic....Been there, done that, and gona do it again... :biggrin:
> *


*X 66! *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2009, 11:26 AM~14803617
> *THANK YOU
> *


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

*fuck the haters....u know who u are  *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Aug 23 2009, 01:02 AM~14852130
> *fuck the haters....u know who u are
> *


PRECIATE YA COMIN OUT AGAIN BRO AND YOU AWREADY KNOW.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*I ALSO WANNA THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL TURN OUT AT SONIC TONIGHT AND I ALSO WANNA THANK THE SIGN GUY BOULEVARD ACES CEO HIMSELF FOR MAKING THAT BAD ASS SIGN PRECIATE THAT HOMIE*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*TTT FOR ANOTHER BAD ASS SONIC CHILL NIGHT*_


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 23 2009, 12:30 AM~14852266
> *TTT FOR ANOTHER BAD ASS SONIC CHILL NIGHT
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garlands F I N E S T c.c. was there and it was cool as hell!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

havent been the past two saturdays. E ur doing a hell of job homie keep it up. nd like chuy said u know DALLAS LOWRIDERS will support u all day. i will be at the next one homie thats for sure. 
keep i up E.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Bad ass turn out!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Aug 23 2009, 10:34 AM~14853443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 23 2009, 01:30 AM~14852266
> *
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>had a good time ready for next saturday!*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2009, 06:19 PM~14856186
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> had a good time ready for next saturday!
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Had a good time.... showed up late but it seemed it didnt matter that spot was packed then a mofo...lol Ill see ya again this upcoming saturday....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a GOODTIME can't wait to get my ride back together so I can chill too


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 24 2009, 10:30 PM~14870050
> *Looks like everyone had a GOODTIME can't wait to get my ride back together so I can chill too
> *


GOOD TIMES AWREADY


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 24 2009, 11:02 PM~14871834
> *WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...


nice good job sir let me now when you got it ready


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Its lookin good sir.Keep workin on it soon u will be as big as truccha. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Sonic Cruise Night in O.C.*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 25 2009, 01:02 AM~14871834
> *WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 25 2009, 12:02 AM~14871834
> *WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice video homeboy, let me know when its ready i need one


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53+Aug 25 2009, 01:47 AM~14872211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys i will let yall know when its comin out though this vol.8 is the best one yet and its actually gunna be longer :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks for the pix MAJESTIX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, ChuyVega78Monte

SUP BRO


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 25 2009, 01:02 AM~14871834
> *WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin it son..... and truucha is aite but...YOU holding it down for us on this side of town! :biggrin: big upps :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Aug 25 2009, 12:48 PM~14875027
> *im diggin it son..... and truucha is aite but...YOU holding it down for us on this side of town! :biggrin:  big upps  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  YOU U ALREADY KNOW HOW WE DO IT DOWN IN TEXAS  

TEXAS FINEST RIGHT HERE ON THE COME UP


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 25 2009, 12:02 AM~14871834
> *WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

MAYBE YOU CAN DO A LIL CUT AND PASTE AT OURS HOMIE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM SATURDAY


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, KandyRegal

SUP OLD SCHOOL TEXAS FINEST STAR :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Cant wait for saturday.... Looking forward to the shows and chill spot... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Vid form Sat. 8-22-09


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 25 2009, 02:18 PM~14875863
> *Vid form Sat. 8-22-09
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

]


















* Calling all Clubs, Its time to shine Sunday Aug 30th *
" Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm
~ Pre Registration $10 ~~ Day of Show $15 ~

" Spectators FREE "
Family Fun, DJ's, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
LARGE 1st & 2nd Place Trophies 
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports.
(Low Rider Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Car Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
(Truck Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Motorcycle Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00, Best Paint. 
I WILL MAKE A HOPING TROPHING AND A LOW RIDER BIKE CLASS IF I CAN GET 5 IN EACH CLASS TO PRE REGESTRATION, LET ME KNOW IM DOWN !

INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Dejavu Audio & Concepts, 
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Dejavu Chics Models, 
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455 [email protected]


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Heres a few pics i took!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 25 2009, 01:08 PM~14875781
> *2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, KandyRegal
> 
> SUP OLD SCHOOL TEXAS FINEST STAR :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Texas Finest!! :biggrin: I might not have a low low anymore but i still came through and supported your Chill night!! Glad everyone is supporting you on this cause i say F*** the shows cruise the S***  Yo know I did!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2009, 12:56 PM~14875679
> *MAYBE YOU CAN DO A LIL CUT AND PASTE AT OURS HOMIE !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:green\'>I THINK HE SHOULD SAVE THA FILM FOR THA "ZONA ROZA" HOMIE</span>*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 25 2009, 11:17 PM~14883509
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>I THINK HE SHOULD SAVE THA FILM FOR THA "ZONA ROZA" HOMIE</span>
> *



MOCOSO !!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 


2 SHOWS FOR THE PRICE OF 1 WEY !!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 26 2009, 01:17 AM~14883509
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>I THINK HE SHOULD SAVE THA FILM FOR THA "ZONA ROZA" HOMIE</span>
> *





> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2009, 08:56 AM~14884754
> *MOCOSO !!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 2 SHOWS FOR THE PRICE OF 1 WEY !!
> *


good points on both sides hmmmmm :dunno:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 25 2009, 11:17 PM~14883509
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>I THINK HE SHOULD SAVE THA FILM FOR THA "ZONA ROZA" HOMIE</span>
> *


 X2


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 26 2009, 07:28 PM~14891949
> *X2
> 
> 
> ...


X3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man it looks like this thing is gettin good.Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 24 2009, 11:02 PM~14871834
> *WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...



GOTS TO PUT THE "OAK CLIFF" SHO-N-SHINE 
ON DA MAP HOMITO !!


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 26 2009, 07:28 PM~14891949
> *X2
> 
> 
> ...



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2009, 07:56 AM~14884754
> *MOCOSO !!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 2 SHOWS FOR THE PRICE OF 1 WEY !!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :420:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

SONIC GOIN DOWN SATURDAY FROM 7 -12


ROLL CALL :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 27 2009, 09:03 PM~14904439
> *SONIC GOIN DOWN SATURDAY FROM 7 -12
> ROLL CALL :biggrin:
> *


 I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Its my wifey's b-day so if nothing happens or we celebrate it in the day time then count me in......lol






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 28 2009, 08:11 AM~14907046
> *Its my wifey's b-day so if nothing happens or we celebrate it in the day time then count me in......lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


 :0 LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 

i'll be there


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 27 2009, 11:03 PM~14904439
> *SONIC GOIN DOWN SATURDAY FROM 7 -12
> ROLL CALL :biggrin:
> *


WE'LL BE THERE...


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 28 2009, 11:34 AM~14908689
> *WE'LL BE THERE...
> *


UNDER CONSTRUCTION 85 will be there


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*LOOKIN FOWARD TO IT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

imma be there FAH SHO supportin tha movement.....


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 27 2009, 11:03 PM~14904439
> *SONIC GOIN DOWN SATURDAY FROM 7 -12
> ROLL CALL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

How did it go this past saturday.How was the turn out


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 30 2009, 02:39 AM~14924807
> *How did it go this past saturday.How was the turn out
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

anybody who got pics or anything from this saturday please send em to my email ima put em on my page and work on some stuff for every saturday thanx dj skillz 

my email is [email protected]


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

any pics from last night???


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I didnt get any pictures this saturday!  
Bad ass turn out


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

I JUST MIGHT TAKE A TRIP DOWN THERE THIS SATURDAY REPPIN FORT WORTH


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14930366
> *I JUST MIGHT TAKE A TRIP DOWN THERE THIS SATURDAY REPPIN FORT WORTH
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Aug 30 2009, 02:18 PM~14926897
> *any pics from last night???
> *


x2

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14930366
> *I JUST MIGHT TAKE A TRIP DOWN THERE THIS SATURDAY REPPIN FORT WORTH
> *


 :0 :0 

whatever fool!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 31 2009, 09:25 AM~14933598
> *:0  :0
> 
> whatever fool!
> *


MAYBE HE WILL BRING HIS FAMILY!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14933828
> *MAYBE HE WILL BRING HIS FAMILY!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:  :0
> *


 :angry: :uh: 

as long as its not his cousin...but yes please bring the wifey & kids! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

dayum went threw every single page n LOVE THEM PICS/VIDS KEEP EM COMING WISH IT WAS LIKE THAT OVA HERE IN THE NATION CAPITOL WASH.DC

MUCH LOVE N RESPETO!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 31 2009, 10:47 AM~14934189
> *dayum went threw every single page n LOVE THEM PICS/VIDS KEEP EM COMING WISH IT WAS LIKE THAT OVA HERE IN THE NATION CAPITOL WASH.DC
> 
> MUCH LOVE N RESPETO!
> *


AWREADY BRO THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR  


BUT I WAS LOOKIN THROUGH MY CAMERA I DONT EVEN HAVE PICS LOL :biggrin: 

BUT AY IMA FIND SOME WATCH


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Aug 30 2009, 01:18 PM~14926897
> *any pics from last night???
> *


 :biggrin: x10000000


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 31 2009, 07:06 AM~14933863
> *:angry:  :uh:
> 
> as long as its not his cousin...but yes please bring the wifey & kids! :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID HE WANTS TO GO TOO, TO BRING BACK SOME MEMORIES :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

D-Town


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 31 2009, 07:13 PM~14939690
> *HE SAID HE WANTS TO GO TOO, TO BRING BACK SOME MEMORIES :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

They might go this Saturday to Sonic's :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 31 2009, 06:44 PM~14940862
> *They might go this Saturday to Sonic's  :0
> 
> 
> ...



"Im going" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 31 2009, 07:13 PM~14939690
> *HE SAID HE WANTS TO GO TOO, TO BRING BACK SOME MEMORIES :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: 

shut up!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 31 2009, 08:44 PM~14940862
> *They might go this Saturday to Sonic's  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 31 2009, 07:44 PM~14940862
> *They might go this Saturday to Sonic's  :0
> 
> 
> ...


    

*already!!!!! candy cane customs will b there!!!*


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 31 2009, 06:44 PM~14940862
> *They might go this Saturday to Sonic's  :0
> 
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

i couldnt believe how many were ther for sonic night's... it was 1st time... def will have to that again


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Sep 1 2009, 08:27 AM~14945551
> *i couldnt believe how many were ther for sonic night's... it was 1st time... def will have to that again
> *


awready but honestly i think it was more pack last time.....anyway it was still bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Good turn out once again.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 1 2009, 01:10 PM~14947798
> *awready but honestly i think it was more pack last time.....anyway it was still bad ass :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

always great turn out when we're having to park at the bank & auto zone...pretty soon we'll be at car wash! lol


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm working on doing the 1st car show at the new Dallas cowboy stadium in oct and i'm have a meeting with them soon and i'm trying to wrk something out but i need club contacts so i can come up with #'s of how many vehicles i need room for, so spread the word have club prd & vic prsd or peeps that wanna show off there rides at the new Dallas cowboy Stadium !!!! 
email info to [email protected] 
Kowboy @214-957-7881

This is Kowboy Founder of Street Kingz and VIP PromotionZ, We'd like to send a God Blessed thank you! to every1 that made it to the show !
This past Sunday the 4th ann hot as hell car & Bike Show was off the chain, there were so many pple and clubs showing off there rides from low riders to hot rods, motorcycle , low rider bicycles , imports , choppers, dubs etc.. God gave us some beautiful weather that day AMEN to that!
Also we had a fundraiser for #1 stunna prsd that pasd away, we raised $279. for his family. thank you 

I will also be wrking on my Bumps in the Night Car Show, date time info soon!

















[/


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN CANT WAIT FOR SAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 1 2009, 06:51 PM~14952570
> *DAMN CANT WAIT FOR SAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope to make it out this sat..... TTT






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT TIME DO U GUYS START POSTING UP AT SONIC?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 2 2009, 08:50 PM~14965266
> *WHAT TIME DO U GUYS START POSTING UP AT SONIC?
> *


 At 7pm!


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 2 2009, 08:20 PM~14965664
> *At 7pm!
> *


THANKS BRO I SHOULD BE THERE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

awready ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

US AND A COUPLE OTHER CLUBS HAVING A CHILL AND GRILL AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MONDAY FOR LABOR DAY. IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY PLANS AND WANNA KICK IT, BRING THE FAMILY AND WHOEVER YOU LIKE...
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!!! WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY BY PAVILLION 3 AT LYNN CREEK PARK, DOWN BY THE WATER


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 1 2009, 08:51 PM~14952570
> *DAMN CANT WAIT FOR SAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 SUP BABY!!!  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 2 2009, 12:52 PM~14959863
> *I hope to make it out this sat..... TTT
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


i have been kicking it with one of your members... good people


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Sep 3 2009, 10:28 AM~14969863
> *i have been kicking it with one of your members... good people
> *


He told me about you guys.... He said the same about you all.... :biggrin: 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 2 2009, 11:32 PM~14965831
> *THANKS BRO I SHOULD BE THERE
> *


 :0 WORD??

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*ULA Event Click >>>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497117


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 3 2009, 01:09 PM~14970791
> *He told me about you guys.... He said the same about you all....  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


im suppose to roll with him to sonic on sat nite...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE ADDRESS TO THE SONIC OR GIVE ME DIRECTIONS COMING FROM FT.WORTH OFF OF I30


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 3 2009, 09:16 PM~14975034
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE ADDRESS TO THE SONIC OR GIVE ME DIRECTIONS COMING FROM FT.WORTH OFF OF I30
> *


GET ON I30 GO EAST EXIT COCKRELL HILL GOING SOUTH THEN MAKE A LEFT ON ILLINOIS AND IT ON UR RIGHT HAND SIDE LESS THAN A MILE DOWN


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

4 Members: TEXASFINEST63, 214monte, theoso8, lil joe

SUP HOMIES


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 3 2009, 09:16 PM~14975034
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE ADDRESS TO THE SONIC OR GIVE ME DIRECTIONS COMING FROM FT.WORTH OFF OF I30
> *


hit me up Ricky...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 3 2009, 09:26 PM~14975123
> *4 Members: TEXASFINEST63, 214monte, theoso8, lil joe
> 
> SUP HOMIES
> *


Sup man?? We gonna go this week for a lil bit but we got a party at XTC... Yall invited too its Philly Phills birthday... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14975145
> *Sup man?? We gonna go this wek for a lil bit but we got a party at XTC... Yall invited too its Philly Phills birthday... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AWREADY I C WUSUP


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 3 2009, 06:25 PM~14975116
> *GET ON I30 GO EAST EXIT COCKRELL HILL GOING SOUTH THEN MAKE A LEFT ON ILLINOIS AND IT ON UR RIGHT HAND SIDE LESS THAN A MILE DOWN
> *


THANX HOMIE
SUP OSO


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 3 2009, 09:42 PM~14975255
> *THANX HOMIE
> SUP OSO
> *


chillin homie... Call me if you get lost... Wanna roll to XTC after????? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 3 2009, 06:44 PM~14975271
> *chillin homie... Call me if you get lost... Wanna roll to XTC after????? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IS XTC AND WHAT TIME R U GONA ROLL OUT THERE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 3 2009, 10:09 PM~14975554
> *WHAT IS XTC AND WHAT TIME R U GONA ROLL OUT THERE
> *


XTC = BUTT NAKED!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 3 2009, 07:26 PM~14975123
> *4 Members: TEXASFINEST63, 214monte, theoso8, lil joe
> 
> SUP HOMIES
> *


 Que onda homie!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 3 2009, 10:09 PM~14975554
> *WHAT IS XTC AND WHAT TIME R U GONA ROLL OUT THERE
> *


 :uh: HAHAHA! SOMEWHERE WHERE MRS ROLLIN RICH WONT LET U SPEND UR $$$ HAAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: 

JUST KIDDIN CUZ! :0 I MEAN ROLLIN RICH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14975145
> *Sup man?? We gonna go this week for a lil bit but we got a party at XTC... Yall invited too its Philly Phills birthday... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: yuh buddy!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 4 2009, 10:16 AM~14979514
> *:uh: HAHAHA! SOMEWHERE WHERE MRS ROLLIN RICH WONT LET U SPEND UR $$$ HAAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> JUST KIDDIN CUZ!  :0  I MEAN ROLLIN RICH LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 4 2009, 04:19 AM~14978624
> *XTC = BUTT NAKED!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I WILL GO ONLY IF THE GIRLZ HAVE STABB WOUNDS AND BULLET HOLES ON THERE BODY :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14981621
> *:0  I WILL GO ONLY IF THE GIRLZ HAVE STABB WOUNDS AND BULLET HOLES ON THERE BODY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:48 PM~14981621
> *:0  I WILL GO ONLY IF THE GIRLZ HAVE STABB WOUNDS AND BULLET HOLES ON THERE BODY :biggrin:
> *


 You need to go to Chicas Bonitas On Harry Hines! "I heard thats the place to go for that" :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKiNNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM



:wave:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 4 2009, 02:12 PM~14982945
> *You need to go to Chicas Bonitas On Harry Hines!  "I heard thats the place to go for that" :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT.
HEY HOMIES I DONT THINK I WILL BE MAKING IT OUT THERE 2NITE DUE TO THE FACT THAT MY WIFE AND SON R SICK. IM HOPE I CAN GO OUT THERE NEXT WEEK


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 5 2009, 11:02 AM~14988886
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT.
> HEY HOMIES I DONT THINK I WILL BE MAKING IT OUT THERE 2NITE DUE TO THE FACT THAT MY WIFE AND SON R SICK. IM HOPE I CAN GO OUT THERE NEXT WEEK
> *


 Orale! I'm gona take pictures this time so stay tune


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 5 2009, 01:02 PM~14988886
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKN ABOUT.
> HEY HOMIES I DONT THINK I WILL BE MAKING IT OUT THERE 2NITE DUE TO THE FACT THAT MY WIFE AND SON R SICK. IM HOPE I CAN GO OUT THERE NEXT WEEK
> *



:uh: :uh: 


i knew it! u aint gotta lie craig!



:twak: :twak:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

just to let people kno we got the permit for me to dj every saturday night at sonic and thanx for those who came out dis saturday tho it wasnt da same but next saturday its on all night long and if the people can drop by where im at ill have tejano mix cds dat i play up there for sale thanx


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 6 2009, 03:27 PM~14997000
> *just to let people kno we got the permit for me to dj every saturday night at sonic and thanx for those who came out dis saturday tho it wasnt da same but next saturday its on all night long and if the people can drop by where im at  ill have tejano mix cds dat i play up there for sale thanx
> *


aw ready homie do yo thang!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

already preciate it and ill have more cds coming and all new songs


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

A few pics i took!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 7 2009, 02:47 PM~15005345
> *
> *


 Nice paint job on the ford truck :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 7 2009, 09:46 PM~15008726
> *Nice paint job on the ford truck  :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie everything cool?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 7 2009, 07:47 PM~15008736
> *sup homie everything cool?
> *


 Yea its cool! thanks for the oldies cd, I was cruising earlier jaming them Oldies


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 7 2009, 09:55 PM~15008859
> *Yea its cool!  thanks for the oldies cd,  I was cruising earlier jaming them Oldies
> *


alrite homie just makin sure


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 7 2009, 09:46 PM~15008726
> *Nice paint job on the ford truck  :thumbsup:
> *


thanX :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 7 2009, 07:56 PM~15008876
> *alrite homie just makin sure
> *


 Orale! Now i cant wait till Saturday!
And sunday :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 7 2009, 10:07 PM~15009069
> *Orale!  Now i cant wait till Saturday!
> And sunday :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 7 2009, 10:07 PM~15009069
> *Orale!  Now i cant wait till Saturday!
> And sunday :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 4 2009, 01:48 PM~14981621
> *:0  I WILL GO ONLY IF THE GIRLZ HAVE STABB WOUNDS AND BULLET HOLES ON THERE BODY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Sep 7 2009, 10:14 PM~15009944
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

7 Members: TEXASFINEST63, soc214, josie_p, MJuan#1, jorgetellez, SGV-POMONA, lil joe
sup homies how yall like sonic? :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 7 2009, 10:07 PM~15009069
> *Orale!  Now i cant wait till Saturday!
> And sunday :biggrin:
> 
> ...



i wanna go check this place out! 4real who all gonna go :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 7 2009, 02:49 PM~15004888
> *A few pics i took!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 7 2009, 11:17 PM~15011247
> *i wanna go check this place out! 4real who all gonna go  :biggrin:
> *


you know we going hit us up if u down ! :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 8 2009, 05:54 PM~15017448
> *you know we going hit us up if u down ! :biggrin:
> *



 im down bro ill go i wana see wats up!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 8 2009, 06:15 PM~15017616
> * im down bro ill go i wana see wats up!!!
> *


o believe me you'll see wussup and down hahha :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 8 2009, 06:17 PM~15017639
> *o believe me you'll see wussup and down hahha :biggrin:
> *


lol already :biggrin: djin saturday and then this da next day


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 8 2009, 04:17 PM~15017639
> *o believe me you'll see wussup and down hahha :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Is it going down this Saturday with 50% chance of rain?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 10 2009, 07:23 AM~15036146
> *Is it going down this Saturday with 50% chance of rain?
> *


yeah its still goin down but if it gets bad i geuss we'll end it early


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 10 2009, 11:28 AM~15038338
> *yeah its still goin down but if it gets bad i geuss we'll end it early
> *


big e holla @ me...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YO "E" ...AS SOON AS I GET THIS TAGS AND STICKER DONE,I'M OUT THERE HOMIE ... PINCHE HODA IS OUT LIKE A MUTHA NOW DAYS HOMIE ....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15038819
> *YO "E" ...AS SOON AS I GET THIS TAGS AND STICKER DONE,I'M OUT THERE HOMIE ... PINCHE HODA IS OUT LIKE A MUTHA NOW DAYS HOMIE ....
> *


awready homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15038819
> *YO "E" ...AS SOON AS I GET THIS TAGS AND STICKER DONE,I'M OUT THERE HOMIE ... PINCHE HODA IS OUT LIKE A MUTHA NOW DAYS HOMIE ....
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 11:40 AM~15039028
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: "CHA-TA WEY "! !!!!!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn homies nice looking rides wish it would go down like that in houston aint nothing poppin here :tears:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Sep 10 2009, 01:19 PM~15039962
> *damn homies nice looking rides wish it would go down like that in houston aint nothing poppin here :tears:
> *



IT'S A HOP,SKIP AND A JUMP HOMIE !!!


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno: PURPLE PEOPLE EATER :worship:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 12:23 PM~15038819
> *YO "E" ...AS SOON AS I GET THIS TAGS AND STICKER DONE,I'M OUT THERE HOMIE ... PINCHE HODA IS OUT LIKE A MUTHA NOW DAYS HOMIE ....
> *



Gocarts dnt need tags


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 11 2009, 09:56 AM~15048976
> *Gocarts dnt need tags
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 11 2009, 07:56 AM~15048976
> *Gocarts dnt need tags
> *


YOU GOT ME WEY ...GOOD 1 !! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*SORRY GUYS IM CANCELLING SONIC FOR THIS WEEKEND IM REALLY NOT FEELIN THE WEATHER ..............ANOTHER THING IF ANYBODY WANTS TO HOST NEXT SATURDAY PM ME BCUZ I HAVE PLANS FOR NEXT SATURDAY

SORRY GUYS THANKS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

sonic was on tonight!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 12 2009, 11:23 PM~15064024
> *sonic was on tonight!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HELLLL NAHHH... :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 11 2009, 08:56 AM~15048976
> *Gocarts dnt need tags
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 11 2009, 07:56 AM~15048976
> *Gocarts dnt need tags
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:Thats not nice


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

(ERNIE)


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Sep 13 2009, 12:08 AM~15064528
> *HELLLL NAHHH... :biggrin:
> *


yea the food was on !!! :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 13 2009, 09:50 AM~15065685
> *yea the food was on !!! :biggrin:
> *


N DA LIGHTS TOO HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ANYBODY WANT TO HOST ON SATURDAY


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 14 2009, 01:58 PM~15077348
> *ANYBODY WANT TO HOST ON SATURDAY
> *


THIS SAT IS MAYWEATHER VS. MARQUEZ HOMIE...AFTERWARDS ILL SHOW UP


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ANY BODY OR ANY CAR CLUBS JUST FOR THIS SATURDAY I GOT IT NEXT SATURDAY THANKS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*THIS SATURDAY ITS BACK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FIRST TEN PEOPLE (DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS)GET A FREE OFFICIAL TEXAS FINEST DRINKING CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!


SEE YA THERE SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 20 2009, 04:19 PM~15133808
> *THIS SATURDAY ITS BACK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FIRST TEN PEOPLE (DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS)GET A FREE OFFICIAL TEXAS FINEST DRINKING CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


IM THERE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*T*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:biggrin: im there this saturday live n un the mix so come thru and bring the fam and stop by and show love..... & if everybody can help me and my cuz out by tipping us with watever you can if you cant its all good we just got big things planned for this and da dvd and all the lowriders and car clubs, thanx and see everybody there  









> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 20 2009, 04:19 PM~15133808
> *THIS SATURDAY ITS BACK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FIRST TEN PEOPLE (DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS)GET A FREE OFFICIAL TEXAS FINEST DRINKING CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:biggrin: im there this saturday live n in the mix so come thru and bring the fam and stop by and show love..... & if everybody can help me and my cuz out by tipping us with watever you can if you cant its all good we just got big things planned for this and da dvd and all the lowriders and car clubs, thanx and see everybody there  









> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 20 2009, 04:19 PM~15133808
> *THIS SATURDAY ITS BACK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FIRST TEN PEOPLE (DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS)GET A FREE OFFICIAL TEXAS FINEST DRINKING CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

T


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

T


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 02:11 PM~15141805
> *T
> *


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 21 2009, 03:21 AM~15138880
> *:biggrin: im there this saturday live n un the mix so come thru and bring the fam and stop by and show love..... & if everybody can help me and my cuz out by tipping us with watever you can if you cant its all good we just got big things planned for this and da dvd and all the lowriders and car clubs, thanx and see everybody there
> *


Thats wassup big homie, u got the support from me , and i speak inbehalf of my club too... lets support the movement homies :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

already bro i apreciate dat trully lets make big things happen and keep it goin and keep having fun chilling  






> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 21 2009, 04:56 PM~15143360
> *Thats wassup big homie, u got the support from me , and i speak inbehalf of my club too... lets support the movement homies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, djskillz214


:wave:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:wave: hows da radio going






> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 05:17 PM~15143536
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, djskillz214
> :wave:
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

k onda homies


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 21 2009, 05:21 PM~15143572
> *:wave:  hows da radio going
> *



:biggrin: great! i love it! 

hows spin nation?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 05:25 PM~15143628
> *k onda homies
> *


 :wave: wat up!

ready for saturday nite?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

u love it dats wats up n idk bot spinnation? i was with myxtreme but now im doing wat i can on my own and sonic every saturday of course 







> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 05:27 PM~15143642
> *:biggrin: great! i love it!
> 
> hows spin nation?
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 21 2009, 05:42 PM~15143839
> *u love it dats wats up n idk bot spinnation? i was with myxtreme but now im doing wat i can on my own and sonic every saturday of course
> *



:0 u must have joined myxtreme when i left? 

already! i'll be at sonic after the show!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

na i met u before wen i started member i did mondays gorgeous knows me n already ill see you there






> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 05:46 PM~15143886
> *:0 u must have joined myxtreme when i left?
> 
> already! i'll be at sonic after the show!
> *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l be there!


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*......PM SENT*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

E.... BY NO MEANS DO I MEAN ANY DISRESPECT TO YOUR THREAD.....BUT SOME SHIT GOTTA BE HANDLED....


:biggrin:


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

hangout looks bad ass /i need to move up there s.a lowriding almost dead and the people who have some iguess to good to hit the streets :thumbsdown:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 20 2009, 04:33 PM~15133878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Ill have to go check it out


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 21 2009, 07:14 PM~15146251
> *Looks like Ill have to go check it out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

saturdays is gonna be on again and this time lets get more people out therte and video and pics cuz i got the music for yall all nite


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 05:28 PM~15143659
> * :wave: wat up!
> 
> ready for saturday nite?
> *


U ALREADY KNOW


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 21 2009, 09:07 PM~15146134
> *E.... BY NO MEANS DO I MEAN ANY DISRESPECT TO  YOUR THREAD.....BUT SOME SHIT GOTTA BE HANDLED....
> :biggrin:
> *


DONT KNOW WUT UR TALKIN BOUT BUT IF ITS SERIOUS TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE  THANK YOU


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

hope tha it dont rain :dunno:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, DONK_MAN214
WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Sep 21 2009, 10:34 PM~15147414
> *hope tha it dont rain :dunno:
> *


I HOPE IT DONT EITHER


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*DAAAAMMMMMN IT SAYS ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN ALL WEEK WELL LETS KEEP OUR FINGERS CROSSED*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64+Sep 21 2009, 09:11 PM~15146200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME OUT AND CHILL WITH US IN D-TOWN


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

<span style=\'color:BLUE\'>TTMFT</span>


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

pulln out tha purple poeple eater!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 10:39 PM~15147478
> *YOU GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME OUT AND CHILL WITH US IN D-TOWN
> *


Made it to Joes burger last year so hope to make this cruise one weekend...Whats a couple of hours of driving anyways


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 21 2009, 10:44 PM~15147568
> *Made it to Joes burger last year so hope to make this cruise one weekend...Whats a couple of hours of driving anyways
> *


 :thumbsup: YEAH ALOT OF PEOPLE SAY BESIDES THE HOPPING THAT SONIC IS BETTER THAN JOES BURGERS BY THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND FOOD LOL BUT ANYWAY I HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT HERE ONE WEEKEND......LIKE I SAID YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME OUT AND CHILL


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

3 Members: TEXASFINEST63, 90suburban, Rich$ 82
WUSSUP HOMIES


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

red22
SUP HOMIE


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 11:05 PM~15147921
> *red22
> SUP HOMIE
> *


nothing much homie checking out da pix i need to stop by and check it out


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Sep 21 2009, 11:08 PM~15147966
> *nothing much homie checking out da pix i need to stop by and check it out
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WUSSUP LIL JOE HOW WAS LA ZONA ROSA SHOW


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15148167
> *WUSSUP LIL JOE
> *


 just here with the damm Allergies :angry: 
But i'm still gona make it Saturday :420:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15148167
> *WUSSUP LIL JOE HOW WAS LA ZONA ROSA SHOW
> *


 It was good,you shoulda went!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 21 2009, 11:23 PM~15148199
> *just here with the damm Allergies :angry:
> But i'm still gona make it Saturday :420:
> *


ALREADY SEE THERE GUYS REAL DOWN ASS LOWRIDER RIGHT HERE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 21 2009, 11:24 PM~15148218
> *It was good,you shoulda went!
> *


YEA I KNOW BUT THE FUNDS WERE LOW AND ITS NOT FUN WITHOUT THEM LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15148260
> *YEA I KNOW BUT THE FUNDS WERE LOW AND ITS NOT FUN WITHOUT THEM LOL :biggrin:
> *


 yea you rite!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 21 2009, 11:28 PM~15148286
> *yea you rite!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 09:28 PM~15148291
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Next time homie! There will be more events at The Pink Zone soon!  :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 21 2009, 11:30 PM~15148317
> *Next time homie! There will be more events at The Pink Zone  soon!   :biggrin:
> *


HAHA REMEMBER LA ZONA VERDE COMIN SOON LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 09:31 PM~15148336
> *HAHA REMEMBER LA ZONA VERDE COMIN SOON LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 Hahaha hell yea! I'l be there!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 21 2009, 11:33 PM~15148360
> *Hahaha  hell yea! I'l be there!
> *


AYY IF TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS BLOWS UP ITS COMIN POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 21 2009, 09:33 PM~15147402
> *DONT KNOW WUT UR TALKIN BOUT BUT IF ITS SERIOUS TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE  THANK YOU
> *




...SOMEWHERE I HEARD IF YOU ARGUE WITH AN IDIOT THEY WILL BRIGN YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE.....I WENT TO THAT LEVEL.....IM BACK NOW....LOL :biggrin: 



ILL EDIT AND PM OUT OF RESPECT FOR THIS COOL ASS THREAD.... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 21 2009, 11:54 PM~15148706
> *
> 
> ...SOMEWHERE I HEARD IF YOU ARGUE WITH AN IDIOT THEY WILL BRIGN YOU DOWN TO THEIR LEVEL AND BEAT YOU WITH EXPERIENCE.....I WENT TO THAT LEVEL.....IM BACK NOW....LOL :biggrin:
> ...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 20 2009, 04:19 PM~15133808
> *THIS SATURDAY ITS BACK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FIRST TEN PEOPLE (DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS)GET A FREE OFFICIAL TEXAS FINEST DRINKING CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 22 2009, 03:27 PM~15154068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 22 2009, 03:27 PM~15154068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL THIS HOLD 12, 16, OR 24 OZ. OF BEER??? SO I KNOW WHICH SIZE TO BUY!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 22 2009, 04:23 PM~15154624
> *WILL THIS HOLD 12, 16, OR 24 OZ. OF BEER??? SO I KNOW WHICH SIZE TO BUY!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE!!!
> *


not sure homie but we'll see u out there


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 22 2009, 02:25 PM~15154637
> *not sure homie but we'll see u out there
> *



CAREFULL HOMIE PORQUE I ORDERED SOME TINKING THEY WERE 
GOOD SIZE CUPS FOR OUR PICNIC AND THEY WERE SMALL 12oz


THEN FOUND SOME IN PLACES WE DIDN'T WANT TO PERO 
IT'S ALL GRAVY .....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 22 2009, 04:23 PM~15154624
> *WILL THIS HOLD 12, 16, OR 24 OZ. OF BEER??? SO I KNOW WHICH SIZE TO BUY!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE!!!
> *


just tried it, it will hold 20oz great, and 22oz t t t !!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttmft!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WUT UP SKILLZ


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

T T


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

wats good cuz u ready for sturday






> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 22 2009, 05:42 PM~15155358
> *WUT UP SKILLZ
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 22 2009, 04:52 PM~15154844
> *just tried it, it will hold 20oz great, and 22oz t t t !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 22 2009, 08:10 PM~15156947
> *wats good cuz u ready for sturday
> *


yessir ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 22 2009, 02:52 PM~15154844
> *just tried it, it will hold 20oz great, and 22oz t t t !!! :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY !!! YOU SELLING THEM OR WHAT ?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 23 2009, 07:30 AM~15161475
> *ALREADY !!! YOU SELLING THEM OR WHAT ?
> *


yea $2.00ea or u can be one of the first 10 people this saturday and get one free


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Now I have a spot to go chill when I'm in Dallas on Saturday's


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 20 2009, 02:33 PM~15133878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*see yall there  *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT
See you vatos tonight!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

i am here http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l post more tomorrow


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 30 2009, 08:27 PM~15232991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW YOU GOT BETTER ONES... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 30 2009, 06:38 PM~15233131
> *I KNOW YOU GOT BETTER ONES... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 30 2009, 09:01 PM~15233409
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 30 2009, 07:09 PM~15233518
> *:angry:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 Your friend!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

BIG E , I GOT YOU HOMIE,JUST AIN'T BEEN AROUND THA HOOD TO PICK THOSE PIECES UP FROM YOU .......


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We should be rolling out there this saturday.....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 30 2009, 10:09 PM~15234242
> *Your friend!
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WUT UP EVERYONE

I DONT KNOW IF I AM GOING TO BE ABLE TO HOST SONIC ANYMORE BECAUSE I HAVE A GREAT JOB COMING AND I HAVE TO WORK NIGHTS BUT IM NOT SURE YET IF I HAVE TO WORK WEEKENDS BUT ALSO IM NOT SURE IF ILL WORK THIS SATURDAY SO I JUST WANT TO GIVE YOU GUYS A HEADS UP , IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD BE INTERESTED IN HOSTING IT LET ME KNOW BECAUSE I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS SPOT GO AWAY.

THANKS GUYS FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Oct 1 2009, 09:59 AM~15239156
> *WUT UP EVERYONE
> 
> I DONT KNOW IF I AM GOING TO BE ABLE TO HOST SONIC ANYMORE BECAUSE I HAVE A GREAT JOB COMING AND I HAVE TO WORK NIGHTS BUT IM NOT SURE YET IF I HAVE TO WORK WEEKENDS BUT ALSO IM NOT SURE IF ILL WORK THIS SATURDAY SO I JUST WANT TO GIVE YOU GUYS A HEADS UP , IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD BE INTERESTED IN HOSTING IT LET ME KNOW BECAUSE I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS SPOT GO AWAY.
> ...



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Oct 1 2009, 11:59 AM~15239156
> *WUT UP EVERYONE
> 
> I DONT KNOW IF I AM GOING TO BE ABLE TO HOST SONIC ANYMORE BECAUSE I HAVE A GREAT JOB COMING AND I HAVE TO WORK NIGHTS BUT IM NOT SURE YET IF I HAVE TO WORK WEEKENDS BUT ALSO IM NOT SURE IF ILL WORK THIS SATURDAY SO I JUST WANT TO GIVE YOU GUYS A HEADS UP , IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD BE INTERESTED IN HOSTING IT LET ME KNOW BECAUSE I WOULD HATE TO SEE THIS SPOT GO AWAY.
> ...



Congrats on your job!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Oct 2 2009, 02:20 PM~15250272
> *Congrats on your job!
> *



X2...CONGRATS E.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Oct 2 2009, 03:20 PM~15250272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: when's payday??

:roflmao: j/k congrats!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE BUT I JUST GOT WORD THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO DO IT THIS SATURDAY SO I HOPE IT WILL BE A GREAT TURN OUT WELL AFTER GOOD GUYS CAR SHOW  

THANKS AGAIN PPL


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

who's all heading out to sonic tonite???


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 3 2009, 03:41 PM~15258431
> *who's all heading out to sonic tonite???
> *


ill be there... walkin if i have to :biggrin: yo E congrats on that jay oh bee mah negus! handle you feria homie...


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

post some pic D TOWN


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 30 2009, 08:13 PM~15232854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anything going down this weekend???


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 19 2009, 07:02 PM~15406317
> *anything going down this weekend???
> *


 I'l be there!


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

KINDA DIED OUT A LITTLE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Oct 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15406987
> *KINDA DIED OUT A LITTLE :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



yeah sure did ... What should we do bout that??? :dunno: ...any ideas lil joe???


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

E GOT A JOB SO WE NEED A HOST 4 IT?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 19 2009, 07:54 PM~15407151
> *yeah sure did ... What should we do bout that??? :dunno: ...any ideas lil joe???
> *


 Lets show up wait for 10 minutes and then lets cruise,and come back later!


----------



## BetoLOLOWS (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 12 2009, 02:21 PM~15333013
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



banned



just 4 a year sir, not 4 (EVER)  


& LoLow's will be there, Joe


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WUSSUP HOMIES HOW'S SONIC BEEN?


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Not like it was a few weeks ago..... :angry:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive had members ride by and give a status to see if we should roll out there and they would say it was about 3 to 4 rides out there... it was past 10pm.... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Where else is it going down....On Satuday night's....


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez+Oct 20 2009, 11:46 AM~15412355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Oct 19 2009, 10:58 PM~15407975
> *Lets show up  wait for 10 minutes and then lets cruise,and come back later!
> *


Im down like james brown!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

My club alternates days a week we tried to go to Sonic and the next we do our own cruise night on friday... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

IMA START TRYIN TA GO. BRING A FEW GIRLs N STUFF LOL... =]


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BetoLOLOWS_@Oct 20 2009, 08:27 AM~15411662
> *banned
> just 4 a year sir,    not 4 (EVER)
> & LoLow's will be there, Joe
> *


Ur banned tooo LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

fuck lets do sonic sat if its nice!!!! whos down lets blow this thang up sat !! :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 20 2009, 05:53 PM~15416150
> *Im down like james brown!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 Orale! I c you at sonics!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BetoLOLOWS_@Oct 20 2009, 08:27 AM~15411662
> *banned
> just 4 a year sir,    not 4 (EVER)
> & LoLow's will be there, Joe
> *


 C you guys there!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 21 2009, 06:59 PM~15426537
> *fuck lets do sonic sat if its nice!!!! whos down lets blow this thang up sat !! :biggrin:
> *


:werd: 

:biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 21 2009, 07:21 PM~15426742
> *:werd:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: ALLREADDDY!!!!!!!!!!!sat its on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_COUNT DOWN FOR DA 5th ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDERS HALLOWEEN FREAK FEST ....... MOMS,DADS,KIDS,GRAND KIDS ......ALL INVITED !!! DON'T FORGET THE CANDY THROW OUT AT 9PM FOR THE KIDS !!!! ENTRY DONATION FEE !! YA CAN'T BEAT THAT !!! 
PRIZES FOR THE KIDS !!!! MAS CANDY !?!!? 
LETS DO THIS !!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: _


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 21 2009, 08:30 PM~15427536
> *:biggrin: ALLREADDDY!!!!!!!!!!!sat its on!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

pics please!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Good to see everyone show love last night. Hopefully that spot will stay running strong. The only pics I have is me sippin' on a Cherry Limeade on the rocks.

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Oct 22 2009, 01:55 PM~15435937
> *ttt
> *


 Say homie hows your brother?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

the Dj's
























El Blue Demon


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

on my way to re-fuel for the cruise!  
































and this all i have!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: Nice pics.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

koool


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 26 2009, 06:26 AM~15467497
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics.
> *


 Thanks homie!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 26 2009, 11:37 AM~15469796
> *koool
> *


 You shoulda went cruise guey! maybe we start early next time!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Oct 25 2009, 11:22 PM~15464904
> *Say homie  hows your brother?
> *


he's doin alot better but still sore at times


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone planning on going out to Sonic this Saturday night? :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 4 2009, 11:26 AM~15559056
> *Anyone planning on going out to Sonic this Saturday night? :dunno:
> *


X2???


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 11:55 AM~15560484
> *X2???
> *


x3


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 4 2009, 03:15 PM~15561189
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63+Oct 27 2009, 12:13 PM~15481929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 4 2009, 07:24 PM~15563341
> *I'm going!
> *


cool...I'll be there too then.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

SONIC _*BLOWIN UP*_ THIS WEEKEND OR WUT


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

TTT DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

cant miss it


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

ITS GOIN DOWN PURPLE PEOPLE EATER!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

OR THA TOP?????????????  :dunno:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

LoLow's will b there 2!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 20 2009, 04:33 PM~15133878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 6 2009, 12:09 PM~15583162
> *
> *


  Lil Joe's Fotos :biggrin: well some of them!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:around: :around: :around: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

i'll be there!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:0


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Any pics of Saturday night at SONICSSS?


----------



## 1BADCADDY (Sep 28, 2008)

Joe's burger off 30 and carroll on friday and saturday drink beer and eat :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:38 AM~15619360
> *Any pics of Saturday night at SONICSSS?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 09:38 AM~15619360
> *Any pics of Saturday night at SONICSSS?
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 10 2009, 02:49 PM~15621645
> *X2
> *


SUP FOR THIS SATURDAY!?!?!?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 10 2009, 12:55 PM~15621705
> *SUP FOR THIS SATURDAY!?!?!?
> *


DONT KNOW YET MIGHT HEAD OUT TO H-TOWN


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

ima try 2 make it 1 saturday with my carclub we from houston


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 10 2009, 07:15 PM~15624830
> *ima try 2 make it 1 saturday with my carclub  we from houston
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 10 2009, 09:38 AM~15619360
> *Any pics of Saturday night at SONICSSS?
> *


 Didnt take any! but you shoulda went. There was a 70's style hoping contest!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 07:29 PM~15625031
> *Didnt take any! but you shoulda went.  There was a 70's style hoping contest!
> *


 :biggrin: it was BAAADDD AAAASSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 10 2009, 05:35 PM~15625116
> *:biggrin: it was BAAADDD AAAASSSS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 X72!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 07:38 PM~15625152
> *X72!
> *



:biggrin: i wonder who its was???


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADCADDY_@Nov 10 2009, 11:44 AM~15619431
> *Joe's burger off 30 and carroll on  friday and saturday  drink beer and eat  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: sonic!


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 10 2009, 05:44 PM~15625232
> *:biggrin:  i wonder who its was???
> *


 Two bad a$$ ranflas!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 08:22 PM~15625679
> *Two bad a$$ ranflas!
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

70's style hoppin i gotta think chito was involved :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 10 2009, 07:36 PM~15626718
> *70's style hoppin i gotta think chito was involved :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 06:29 PM~15625031
> *Didnt take any! but you shoulda went.  There was a 70's style hoping contest!
> *



Here's the video, guess who is who...HAHAHA!!! :biggrin: 

(FAST FORWARD TO 1:30)


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 10:41 PM~15627586
> *Here's the video, guess who is who...HAHAHA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> (FAST FORWARD TO 1:30)
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: i was just watching it lol


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 10 2009, 09:43 PM~15627613
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  i was just watching it lol
> *


You going Saturday o que?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 10:49 PM~15627688
> *You going Saturday o que?
> *


oh yeah i'll be their!


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

What up homies, LoLow's Representando aki


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 08:41 PM~15627586
> *Here's the video, guess who is who...HAHAHA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> (FAST FORWARD TO 1:30)
> ...


 Chingao that could be my 72! maybe by January


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 10 2009, 09:51 PM~15627704
> *oh yeah i'll be their!
> *


I doubt I'll be there...it's my Anniversary (10 years ese!) Doing it big...maybe I'll throw a cruise by there in my LIMO. :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 09:00 PM~15627807
> *I doubt I'll be there...it's my Anniversary (10 years ese!) Doing it big...maybe I'll throw a cruise by there in my LIMO. :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie!!! yeah roll through .


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 11:00 PM~15627807
> *I doubt I'll be there...it's my Anniversary (10 years ese!) Doing it big...maybe I'll throw a cruise by there in my LIMO. :biggrin:
> *


10! Orale congrats homie! k dios les de muchos mas


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 10:59 PM~15627799
> *Chingao  that could be my 72!  maybe by January
> *


No que just lay-n-play?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)+Nov 10 2009, 10:13 PM~15627946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Nov 10 2009, 09:55 PM~15627758
> *What up homies, LoLow's Representando aki
> *


 :nicoderm: Que paso


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 09:59 PM~15627799
> *Chingao  that could be my 72!  maybe by January
> *


 :thumbsup: Good Luck, can't wait to see it! Maybe you can go head up con el Duke. :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 10 2009, 09:17 PM~15627994
> *No que just lay-n-play?
> *


 Simon! pero you never know


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 09:21 PM~15628034
> *:thumbsup: Good Luck, can't wait to see it! Maybe you can go head up con el Duke.  :biggrin:
> *


 I dont know about that! I think el Duke is working on a secret weapon :0 hes gona be looking at the stars if you know what i mean


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 11:24 PM~15628072
> *Simon! pero you never know
> *


Orale :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 09:00 PM~15627807
> *I doubt I'll be there...it's my Anniversary (10 years ese!) Doing it big...maybe I'll throw a cruise by there in my LIMO. :biggrin:
> *


 Congrats homie!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 11:27 PM~15628092
> *I dont know about that!  I think el Duke is working on a secret weapon :0  hes gona be looking at the stars  if you know what i mean
> *


Ey! ... shhhh! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 10:28 PM~15628101
> *Congrats homie!
> *


Gracias


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 10 2009, 09:29 PM~15628114
> *Ey! ... shhhh!  :biggrin:
> *


 Oooops! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 10 2009, 09:36 PM~15626718
> *70's style hoppin i gotta think chito was involved :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 10 2009, 09:36 PM~15626718
> *70's style hoppin i gotta think chito was involved :biggrin:
> *




HEAVEN'S YESSSSS LOL


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I heard it was gona be on this Saturday!  more 70's hoping! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 11 2009, 10:30 PM~15638852
> *I heard it was gona be on this Saturday!   more 70's hoping! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 11 2009, 06:32 PM~15637615
> *HEAVEN'S YESSSSS LOL
> *


LOL


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 11 2009, 10:30 PM~15638852
> *I heard it was gona be on this Saturday!   more 70's hoping! :biggrin:
> *


Thats the word thats going around!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 11 2009, 08:51 PM~15639090
> *Thats the word thats going around!
> *


DAMN its gonna be on ima have to go see who hops two bottles high!!!
king of the 70's hop needs to win a texas finest dvd or something!!
what you think texas finest?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 11 2009, 08:54 PM~15639131
> *DAMN its gonna be on ima have to go see who hops two bottles high!!!
> king of the 70's hop needs to win a texas finest dvd or something!!
> what you think texas finest?
> *


 I think you rite! :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 11 2009, 11:14 PM~15639288
> *I think you rite! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 10 2009, 09:24 PM~15628072
> *Simon! pero you never know
> *


double piston pumps in the 72 homie :cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 11 2009, 09:55 PM~15639738
> *double piston pumps in the 72 homie  :cheesy:
> *


 Ayy guey! chale!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 11 2009, 08:30 PM~15638852
> *I heard it was gona be on this Saturday!   more 70's hoping! :biggrin:
> *


Thats the best kind of hoppin homies


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 11 2009, 10:53 PM~15640455
> *Thats the best kind of hoppin homies
> *


   X2


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 11 2009, 10:50 PM~15639080
> *LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 AM~15596007
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW
> 
> Date: Sunday December 13th
> ...


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14588760
> *SO EVERY SATURDAY ITS GOIN DOWN ALSO TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS WILL BE RECORDING SO BRING YOUR RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> STARTING AUGUST 1, 2009
> ...


Glad to see that the sonics is going strong all over we got the same thing here on sat nites at one and fri nites at another :thumbsup: keep ridein low thur sonics
ya all got some sick ass rides :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 11 2009, 10:41 PM~15640340
> *WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
> MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE
> *


 Any 2 pump set up specials


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 12 2009, 05:15 PM~15647945
> *Any 2 pump set up  specials
> *


there was last month for 2300.00 sorry its over


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 12 2009, 09:48 PM~15650918
> *there was last month for 2300.00 sorry its over
> *


 Orale! cool!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 12 2009, 11:09 PM~15652087
> *Orale!  cool!
> *


but talk to cesar he will hook you up 972 513 3752


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

so who's ready for tomorrow :biggrin: ???


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 13 2009, 04:58 PM~15658268
> *so who's ready for tomorrow  :biggrin: ???
> *


 I am! Going to the high school car show then to sonics


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 13 2009, 07:20 PM~15658454
> *I am!    Going to the high school car show then to sonics
> *


 I dont think imma be able to make it to the car show... gotta work


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 13 2009, 05:41 PM~15658664
> *I dont think imma be able to make it to the car show... gotta work
> *


 Cool! It was a last minute deal! Hows the Cutty?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 13 2009, 07:51 PM~15658759
> *Cool!  It was a last minute deal! Hows the Cutty?
> *


"El Duke" is ready to go! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15659732
> *"El Duke" is ready to go!  :biggrin:
> *


3 bottles high??? :cheesy:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 13 2009, 11:24 PM~15660505
> *3 bottles high??? :cheesy:
> *


maybe 3 cans ... but you never know :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 13 2009, 10:06 PM~15660818
> *maybe 3 cans  ... but you never know  :biggrin:
> *


damm sounds good sir too bad i have something to do if not i be going to check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 14 2009, 03:53 AM~15662180
> *damm sounds good sir too bad i have something to do if not i be going to check it out :biggrin:
> *


hopefully there will be a camera around


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 14 2009, 11:23 AM~15663952
> *hopefully there will be a camera around
> *


 Oh yeaaaaa!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 13 2009, 10:06 PM~15660818
> *maybe 3 cans  ... but you never know  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

did the mad hopper show up? i seen el duke was there waiting! pics?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 15 2009, 01:27 PM~15671478
> *did the mad hopper show up? i seen el duke was there waiting! pics?
> *


 Q-vole con el Duke!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 15 2009, 08:41 PM~15673942
> *Q-vole con el Duke!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## el paletoso de WSG (Aug 28, 2009)

yea el duke lookin firme t t t


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 15 2009, 07:41 PM~15673942
> *Q-vole con el Duke!
> 
> 
> ...


duke looking good keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 15 2009, 07:41 PM~15673942
> *Q-vole con el Duke!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 15 2009, 09:41 PM~15673942
> *Q-vole con el Duke!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ... :cheesy: ... :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 16 2009, 06:25 PM~15683768
> *:0 ... :cheesy: ... :biggrin:
> *


 Que tal las Fotos?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 16 2009, 10:00 PM~15684750
> *Que tal las Fotos?
> *


speechless! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 15 2009, 09:41 PM~15673942
> *Q-vole con el Duke!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHOULD HAVE STAYED!!! :biggrin: GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> WHAT HAPPEN THERE?? :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow El Duke was Hoppin' High :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> > WHAT HAPPEN THERE?? :0
> 
> 
> :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

The good thing about that pic es que mi ranfla se mira chingon!!lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Nov 16 2009, 10:06 PM~15686600
> *The good thing about that pic es que mi ranfla se mira chingon!!lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 No Pos si!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 16 2009, 08:56 PM~15685548
> *Wow El Duke was Hoppin' High  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 Yea he was! and in front of that monte with no hydros :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

is any one registered on thelowridergame.com its bad ass hopping against each other try it out im ogdlr on there here is a few of my rides on there....































:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 14 2009, 11:23 AM~15663952
> *hopefully there will be a camera around
> *


 Ready for Friday?


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE
THIS WILL FIT ANY G-BODY,CADDILAC,OR LINCOLN TOWNCAR AS LONG AS IT HAVE A 4 LINK SUSPENTION


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 18 2009, 10:55 PM~15709971
> *Ready for Friday?
> *


What's going on Friday?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 18 2009, 09:55 PM~15709971
> *Ready for Friday?
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 19 2009, 12:55 AM~15710714
> *What's going on Friday?
> *



:0 :0 

x2


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Whats Friday? I want to go>...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Friday?????


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

sonic friday???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## texasshowscene.com (Nov 7, 2009)

Friday??


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 18 2009, 10:55 PM~15709971
> *Ready for Friday?
> *


See what you started... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:around: :around: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

man everybody is all exited and dont even know bout what :uh: lol :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 19 2009, 06:04 PM~15718004
> *man everybody is all exited and dont even know bout what  :uh: lol  :biggrin:
> *


Entonces, que es???

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















Na Just kidding! :biggrin: 
We leaving to Odassa Friday night


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 19 2009, 07:16 PM~15718905
> *Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Na Just kidding! :biggrin:
> We leaving to Odassa Friday night
> *


WHAT?!?!?!    

Aww man, orale, have a safe trip homies.

Bring back the trophy for the 70's class Joe!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 19 2009, 06:16 PM~15718905
> *Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Na Just kidding! :biggrin:
> We leaving to Odassa Friday night
> *


 :biggrin: orale cause you know i cant handle la zona yet . :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 19 2009, 07:04 PM~15719488
> *:biggrin: orale cause you know i cant handle la zona yet . :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 19 2009, 06:32 PM~15719140
> *WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Aww man, orale, have a safe trip homies.
> ...



Thanks homie!
Been cleaning the car for this,hopefully I'L Place! theres alot of competition out there!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 18 2009, 10:21 PM~15710300
> *IN RAW METAL U CAN CHOOSE TO POWDER COAT, CHROME, OR PAINT!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Anybody thats not going Out of Town going to SONIC this Saturday????? I wouldnt mind hanging out if anyone is down.... 



WUS UP?!?!?!?!?!?!








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello friends, we are having a Trust Fund garage sale for the little girls. Please stop by, or if you want to donate,call me or stop at the location.I also will be cooking fajitas for $1.50 and "ALL" procceds goes to the girls also!

Location: 2618 S. Vernon Ave 
Dallas TX 75224
(its on oak cliff off of Illinois)
Date: November 21st (next Saturday)

Time: 8am till ???

"PLEASE PASS BY PEOPLE"


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 20 2009, 08:41 AM~15725291
> *Hello friends, we are having a Trust Fund garage sale for the little girls. Please stop by, or if you want to donate,call me or stop at the location.I also will be cooking fajitas for $1.50 and "ALL" procceds goes to the girls also!
> 
> Location: 2618 S. Vernon Ave
> ...



WORD!!!... 


I live by there so I will try and make a stop and drop something off for the cause. Ive been meaning to give you something but forget when I see you at the ULA meetings....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 19 2009, 08:16 PM~15718905
> *Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa,Zona Rosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Na Just kidding! :biggrin:
> We leaving to Odassa Friday night
> *


I WAS THERE THURSDAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 20 2009, 09:05 AM~15725475
> *WORD!!!...
> I live by there so I will try and make a stop and drop something off for the cause.  Ive been meaning to give you something but forget when I see you at the ULA meetings....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...



THANKS ZEUS,WELL BE THERE MOST OF THE DAY.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 20 2009, 09:52 AM~15725926
> *I WAS THERE THURSDAY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 No wonder you didnt make the meeting! :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 20 2009, 01:45 AM~15724237
> *IN RAW METAL U CAN CHOOSE TO POWDER COAT, CHROME, OR PAINT!
> 
> 
> ...



This work great! i have upper ones in my 72! :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 20 2009, 12:17 PM~15726206
> *No wonder you didnt make the meeting! :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 20 2009, 08:41 AM~15725291
> *Hello friends, we are having a Trust Fund garage sale for the little girls. Please stop by, or if you want to donate,call me or stop at the location.I also will be cooking fajitas for $1.50 and "ALL" procceds goes to the girls also!
> 
> Location: 2618 S. Vernon Ave
> ...



MY FAMILY AND I WILL TRY OUR BEST TO GO BY THERE ...

GOD BLESS


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 20 2009, 10:48 AM~15726537
> *MY FAMILY AND I WILL TRY OUR BEST TO GO BY THERE  ...
> 
> GOD BLESS
> *



Orale,thanks homie.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 20 2009, 09:41 AM~15725291
> *Hello friends, we are having a Trust Fund garage sale for the little girls. Please stop by, or if you want to donate,call me or stop at the location.I also will be cooking fajitas for $1.50 and "ALL" procceds goes to the girls also!
> 
> Location: 2618 S. Vernon Ave
> ...


I'll be there. GOD Bless you Homie!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 20 2009, 08:35 AM~15724786
> *Anybody thats not going Out of Town going to SONIC this Saturday????? I wouldnt mind hanging out if anyone is down....
> WUS UP?!?!?!?!?!?!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


I'll be here too...At least to get my drink on...un cafesito no mas. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

See everyone there!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

D-TOWN CRUISE TOMMOROW meet at kiest park i think at 12 and then go rollin i think you can get with lil roy on info. heard through the grapevine. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15731926
> *D-TOWN CRUISE TOMMOROW meet at kiest park i think at 12 and then go rollin i think you can get with lil roy on info.  heard through the grapevine. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.B (Sep 12, 2008)

Whats up DTOWN!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

prices changed starting today thru Saturday 

Uppers $100
lowers. $100
and drop mounts $50

this week only!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 21 2009, 08:18 PM~15740024
> *<span style='color:red'>WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 22 2009, 04:11 PM~15746295
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh yeah thats our thanksgiving special thats why its only one week :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

WHENS THE NEXT CRUISE?????????


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

back from odessa! :biggrin: ... somebody made Dallas proud


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

by the way... how was the cruize on saturday???


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 21 2009, 08:18 PM~15740024
> *prices changed starting today thru Saturday
> 
> Uppers $100
> ...


how much w/ poly bushings?


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 22 2009, 10:14 PM~15749779
> *how much w/ poly bushings?
> *


IF IM NOT MISTAKING SIR THEY COME WITH IT.....NOT SURE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 22 2009, 11:12 PM~15749760
> *back from odessa!  :biggrin: ... somebody made Dallas proud
> *


Glad to see you guys got back safe.

So what happened?!?! :dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 22 2009, 07:29 PM~15747877
> *WHENS THE NEXT CRUISE?????????
> *



Im gonna get wit ya at the next meeting... got caught up in some bs on saturday and couldnt make it to your G-Sale....  





My club goes cruising on some friday nights... Usually roll out picking up members at different locations to join in on the cruise. Then go grab some grub and roll out thru downtown on main and let all the white folks gawk :biggrin: ..... 


If anyone is down let me know we can set something up...






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 23 2009, 01:11 AM~15750336
> *IF IM NOT MISTAKING SIR THEY COME WITH IT.....NOT SURE
> *


do you know how much chromed???


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 23 2009, 05:27 PM~15758046
> *do you know how much chromed???
> *


they already come with poly bushings and its like 185 or 200 to plate them


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 23 2009, 08:10 PM~15758549
> *they already come with poly bushings and its like 185 or 200 to plate them
> *


 :thumbsup: need a set for the cutty!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 23 2009, 06:38 PM~15758860
> *:thumbsup:  need a set for the cutty!
> *


sounds good homie swing by the shop and we'll make you a set dont forget this is for a week only and after that week they go to 125 per set or 225 for all four


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 22 2009, 11:17 PM~15750396
> *Glad to see you guys got back safe.
> 
> So what happened?!?! :dunno:
> *


 Danny from Jokers got 3rd place in 80's semi
Oscar from los Bajitos got 1st place on 70's semi i think!
I think the black LS Monte from Dallas Lowriders place not sure if it was 1st,2nd,or 3rd
I got 1st place on 70's street


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 24 2009, 06:04 PM~15769927
> *Danny from Jokers  got 3rd place in 80's semi
> Oscar from los Bajitos got 1st place on 70's semi  i think!
> I think the black LS Monte from Dallas Lowriders place  not sure if it was 1st,2nd,or 3rd
> ...


Nice! Congrats to all the winners! Way to represent! :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 24 2009, 07:04 PM~15769927
> *Danny from Jokers  got 3rd place in 80's semi
> Oscar from los Bajitos got 1st place on 70's semi  i think!
> I think the black LS Monte from Dallas Lowriders place  not sure if it was 1st,2nd,or 3rd
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 02:44 AM~15763809
> *sounds good homie swing by the shop and we'll make you a set dont forget this is for a week only and after that week they go to 125 per set or 225 for all four
> *


 what time will you be up their saturday?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15771950
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 Que onda homes?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 24 2009, 10:24 PM~15772030
> *Que onda homes?
> *


chillin chillin...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 24 2009, 08:24 PM~15772024
> *what time will you be up their saturday?
> *


like at 12:00 or so


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 10:36 PM~15772218
> *like at 12:00 or so
> *


ok koo i'll try to swing by after work


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Wheres every body at? I guess nobody work today?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 25 2009, 01:13 PM~15778651
> *Wheres every body at? I guess nobody work today?
> *


Aqui estoy...Sup Joe...congrats again Homie...I saw the pics. All that hard work paid off que no? :biggrin: 

You gonna be out Saturday at Sonic? Gotta show off the trophy hombre!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 25 2009, 12:18 PM~15778706
> *Aqui estoy...Sup Joe...congrats again Homie...I saw the pics. All that hard work paid off que no? :biggrin:
> 
> You gonna be out Saturday at Sonic? Gotta show off the trophy hombre!!! :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks homie! Oh yea I'l be at sonics, I might start cruising tonight, might take my monte to Level 5 :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 25 2009, 12:18 PM~15778706
> *Aqui estoy...Sup Joe...congrats again Homie...I saw the pics. All that hard work paid off que no? :biggrin:
> 
> You gonna be out Saturday at Sonic? Gotta show off the trophy hombre!!! :biggrin:
> *


 Moments like this is when i feel that everything was worth it, busted nukles,the times i couldnt go out cause i had to work on the car, everything bro.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 25 2009, 01:27 PM~15778794
> *Thanks homie!  Oh yea I'l be at sonics, I might start cruising tonight,  might take my monte to Level 5 :0
> *


Cool... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 25 2009, 12:27 PM~15778794
> *Thanks homie!  Oh yea I'l be at sonics, I might start cruising tonight,  might take my monte to Level 5 :0
> *


Level 5....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 25 2009, 02:27 PM~15778794
> *Thanks homie!  Oh yea I'l be at sonics, I might start cruising tonight,  might take my monte to Level 5 :0
> *


 :0 no envitan


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 25 2009, 04:35 PM~15781118
> *:0  no envitan
> *


 Bamonos!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 24 2009, 08:24 PM~15772024
> *what time will you be up their saturday?
> *


THE PLATER JUST CALL ME AND TOLD ME IF I WANTED THE TRAILING ARMS PLATED BUT I WAS LIKE WHAT ARMS AND HE SAID I HAD GAVE HIM SOME THE OTHER DAY BUT I NEVER GAVE HIM NOTHING HE TOOK EXTRA PARTS SO I GOT A SET ALREADY GETTING PLATED HOMIE IF YOU ARE INTERESTED ON THE PLATING I'M JUST WAITING ON THE BUSHINGS TO SHOW UP TO FINISH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 25 2009, 11:58 PM~15784622
> *THE PLATER JUST CALL ME AND TOLD ME IF I WANTED THE TRAILING ARMS PLATED BUT I WAS LIKE WHAT ARMS AND HE SAID I HAD GAVE HIM SOME THE OTHER DAY BUT I NEVER GAVE HIM NOTHING HE TOOK EXTRA PARTS SO I GOT A SET ALREADY GETTING PLATED HOMIE IF YOU ARE INTERESTED ON THE PLATING I'M JUST WAITING ON THE BUSHINGS TO SHOW UP TO FINISH THEM  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL THE SONIC CRUISERS :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

WHATS GOOD FAMILY? HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO ALL


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 26 2009, 02:05 PM~15790908
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL THE SONIC CRUISERS  :biggrin:
> *


 Orale homes! Same to you! Happy Turkey day to all the Sonic cruisers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

this sounds like a damn good idea i have some peeps that mite wanna take thier rides out


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 27 2009, 12:38 AM~15794763
> *this sounds like a damn good idea i have some peeps that mite wanna take thier rides out
> *


 :biggrin: we're out their every weekend! bring the whole crew


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 27 2009, 04:13 PM~15799310
> *:biggrin:  we're out their every weekend! bring the whole crew
> *


 X72


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Hells i'm getting the ranfla ready for a cruise tonight!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 27 2009, 06:22 PM~15799386
> *Hells  i'm getting the ranfla ready for a cruise tonight!
> *



:0 tonight?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 27 2009, 04:26 PM~15799414
> *:0  tonight?
> *


 Simon homie! I'l go to sonics to eat then I cruise Jeffersson y de ai para Downtown!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 27 2009, 06:31 PM~15799445
> *Simon homie!  I'l go to sonics to eat then I cruise Jeffersson y de ai para Downtown!
> *


orale ... i'd go if it wasn't for my cars belly  gotta save it for tomorrow...


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 27 2009, 04:37 PM~15799479
> *orale ... i'd go if it wasn't for my cars belly    gotta save it for tomorrow...
> *


 Orale!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 27 2009, 06:38 PM~15799482
> *Orale!
> *


i hope someone shows up tomorrow to hop against ... ya que el frame anda en las ultimas :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 27 2009, 04:47 PM~15799556
> *i hope someone shows up tomorrow to hop against ... ya que el frame anda en las ultimas  :biggrin:
> *


 Sino pues wait till SUnday for the toy drive Lil Browne ba andar ai!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 27 2009, 06:52 PM~15799593
> *Sino pues wait till SUnday for the toy drive  Lil Browne  ba andar ai!
> *


oh yeah ya se me estaba olvidando


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 27 2009, 06:47 PM~15799556
> *i hope someone shows up tomorrow to hop against ... ya que el frame anda en las ultimas  :biggrin:
> *


Sup I gotta frame 4 u!!!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Sonic Saturday nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Nov 27 2009, 11:08 PM~15802543
> *Sonic  Saturday nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> Sonic Saturday nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/qu
> lets get it....!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Nov 28 2009, 12:02 AM~15802481
> *Sup I gotta frame 4 u!!!
> *


wrapped?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Is everyone going to sonic tonight??????


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 28 2009, 10:19 AM~15805120
> *Is everyone going to sonic tonight??????
> *


 I'l be there!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEED THE METROPLEX'S SUPPORT!!!!!! FOR THE KIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 28 2009, 12:19 PM~15805120
> *Is everyone going to sonic tonight??????
> *



X72


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'ILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TEXAS FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ASK ABOUT THE NEW DVD'S!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 28 2009, 11:19 AM~15805120
> *Is everyone going to sonic tonight??????
> *



I'll be there.


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: LIL JOE HAD THA SONIC GOIN WILD LOL!!! 
And its was great to see LOW LYFE MIA AND DALLAS AT SONIC!!!
HAD A BAD ASS TIME KICKING IT WITH ALL THA HOMIES !!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
MUST SAY SONIC IS THA SPOT !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 28 2009, 11:48 PM~15810378
> *:biggrin: LIL JOE HAD THA SONIC GOIN WILD LOL!!!
> And its was great to see LOW LYFE MIA AND DALLAS AT SONIC!!!
> HAD A BAD ASS TIME KICKING IT WITH ALL THA HOMIES !!!
> ...


 Oooooh yea!
Pics coming later tonight!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 28 2009, 03:29 PM~15806808
> *TEXAS FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ASK ABOUT THE NEW DVD'S!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 Texas Finest In the house!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Ok 3 more!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 29 2009, 01:01 PM~15812386
> *Texas Finest In the house!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 29 2009, 01:48 AM~15810378
> *:biggrin: LIL JOE HAD THA SONIC GOIN WILD LOL!!!
> And its was great to see LOW LYFE MIA AND DALLAS AT SONIC!!!
> HAD A BAD ASS TIME KICKING IT WITH ALL THA HOMIES !!!
> ...


x2


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

MAKE SURE TO PICK THIS UP TOO MORE CD'S COMIN SOON
Vol.2 is also available.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Ok here we go!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

her man!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

We had a good time at Sonics! Hope you guys had a good one too!
That Saturday was Duke Of Earl's B-day!! Happy b-day Homie! :biggrin: 

Stand and Deliver!


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 29 2009, 09:02 PM~15816131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN THATS A BAD ASS TOWNCAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROYAL CLASSICS 4 LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 29 2009, 08:50 PM~15815972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS A BAD ASS TOWNCAR ROYAL CLASSICS 4LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> > DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN THATS A BAD ASS TOWNCAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROYAL CLASSICS 4 LIFE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> it is homie! Wait till i finish downloading the ones from the toy drive!


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Nov 29 2009, 09:29 PM~15816518
> *DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN THATS A BAD ASS TOWNCAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROYAL CLASSICS 4 LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :no: 

*IT NEEDS 2 GET CANDY CANED HOMIE JU KNO! *:yes:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 29 2009, 12:48 AM~15810378
> *:biggrin: LIL JOE HAD THA SONIC GOIN WILD LOL!!!
> And its was great to see LOW LYFE MIA AND DALLAS AT SONIC!!!
> HAD A BAD ASS TIME KICKING IT WITH ALL THA HOMIES !!!
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool chillin and seeing some of you on saturday... I gotta make it out more often....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## FUhaterz (May 1, 2009)

Thats a clean ass green Monte Carlo, I seen that at the bigtown car show. Reminds me of my first ride. Hope you had a good birthday Duke.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUhaterz_@Nov 30 2009, 10:39 PM~15827484
> *Thats a clean ass green Monte Carlo, I seen that at the bigtown car show. Reminds me of my first ride. Hope you had a good birthday Duke.
> *


thanx homie it was chill


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone going out that night to chill????? I know there is a toy drive at the club... just wondering.






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

WTH!!!  :0


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 4 2009, 03:01 PM~15872165
> *WTH!!!   :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship: :worship: :angel:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

who's rollin tonight to sonic!!


i am!! :biggrin:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 5 2009, 09:29 AM~15879329
> *who's rollin tonight to sonic!!
> i am!! :biggrin:
> *


Ill be there n my 98 linc sittin on 14s 4sho !!!!!!!!!!! ROYAL CLASSICS see ya there


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

im like chevy ill be there


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 5 2009, 09:29 AM~15879329
> *who's rollin tonight to sonic!!
> i am!! :biggrin:
> *


*I just might have to break out a little sorpresita tonight...IF I go...*

(sneak peak)


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

whos going tonight im thinking bot djing what you say cuz?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Wont be able tomake it tonight! I'm going to the Majestics party en Foritos!


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

what sonics yall be at? and what time is it over?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Dec 5 2009, 06:59 PM~15883290
> *what sonics yall be at? and what time is it over?
> *


illinois between cockrell hill and westmoreland.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 28 2009, 01:29 AM~15803160
> *wrapped?
> *


nah....I' keepin dat one...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it going down this week????? want to make sure early in the week to make some time for it. 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 15 2009, 07:28 AM~15986538
> *Is it going down this week????? want to make sure early in the week to make some time for it.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...





x2


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 15 2009, 08:28 AM~15986538
> *Is it going down this week????? want to make sure early in the week to make some time for it.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


x3 :nicoderm:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 15 2009, 08:28 AM~15986538
> *Is it going down this week????? want to make sure early in the week to make some time for it.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


X4  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 15 2009, 09:28 AM~15986538
> *Is it going down this week????? want to make sure early in the week to make some time for it.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


We will roll!!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We rolling out there after the cowboy's game.... see ya there... 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 15 2009, 09:28 AM~15986538
> *Is it going down this week????? want to make sure early in the week to make some time for it.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


im down x7 or 8 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

Man, with me spinning on the weekends, I cant seem to get out there !!! 

One homitos !!! 1 day !!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WUSSUP HOMIES THIS IS MY HOMIES NEW SONG YOU PROPBABLY HEARD IT IN TEXAS FINEST VOL.8 LET ME KNOW WUT YOU THINK


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

I should be out their this weekend :biggrin: i know ive been MIA...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

is it on and popin tomorrow nyte??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

what time yall be gettin there? till what time ?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte+Dec 25 2009, 09:59 PM~16090510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8p-12a


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

MIGHT JUST ROOL TROUGH :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

OOPSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudup texas...just stopin in to say wats good from sd in cali....never been there but i like what yall do


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

hope to make it out their this weekend


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 28 2009, 08:41 PM~16115962
> *hope to make it out their this weekend
> *


 If is to cold, i'm going to the West!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 28 2009, 11:00 PM~16116163
> *If is to cold, i'm going to the West!
> *


sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 28 2009, 10:00 PM~16116163
> *If is to cold, i'm going to the West!
> *


YO TAMBIEN!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 28 2009, 09:00 PM~16116163
> *If is to cold, i'm going to the West!
> *


if its too cold im going to la zona or xtc!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 29 2009, 03:38 PM~16124183
> *if its too cold im going to la zona or xtc!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm going to the west thursday night!beeer and champagne and liquor!


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 30 2009, 12:46 PM~16133607
> *I'm going to the west thursday night!beeer and champagne and liquor!
> *


PINCHE BORRACHOTE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 29 2009, 05:38 PM~16124183
> *if its too cold im going to la zona or xtc!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Dec 30 2009, 01:16 PM~16134485
> *PINCHE BORRACHOTE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yes>>> :barf:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ANYONE ROLLIN TONIGHT??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 2 2010, 02:02 PM~16161364
> *ANYONE ROLLIN TONIGHT??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im going


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

What time is everyone heading out there. I am about to make me some dinner and then roll out


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll be there around 9:30.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 2 2010, 07:44 PM~16163783
> *I'll be there around 9:30.
> *


i should be their by then


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

wats good everybody ...hey cuz wats up with me djing up there im down i got cds for everybody to bump there and allover dallas hit me up n let me kno wat up


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jan 4 2010, 03:31 AM~16177265
> *wats good everybody ...hey cuz wats up with me djing up there im down i got cds for everybody to bump there and allover dallas hit me up n let me kno wat up
> *


wusup cuz, i really dont run the sonic thing any more its just everyone still goes out there, but we'll set a date to where i can post it up on here and maybe do some other stuff like a car show chill spot


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 4 2010, 11:16 AM~16178309
> *wusup cuz, i really dont run the sonic thing any more its just everyone still goes out there, but we'll set a date to where i can post it up on here and maybe do some other stuff like a car show chill spot
> *



4sho cuz lets do that i got alot of artists workin with me now and selling they cds and i wana dj lol


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jan 4 2010, 11:10 PM~16187396
> *4sho cuz lets do that i got alot of artists workin with me now and selling they cds and i wana dj lol
> *


heard you got a monte! :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

hel yea lol i need it 2 out of no where i statred getting alot of buisness and i wanna make it look badass and with my name on it


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 12 2010, 08:06 PM~16269958
> *
> *



wats up cuz hit me up ibeen calling and txting you so i can go check the car out


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

WUZ UP EVERY1 CALLIN PEOPLE OUT WHOS DOWN 4 SONIC THIS SATURDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0    WHOS DOWN?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Jan 19 2010, 07:04 PM~16343344
> *WUZ UP EVERY1 CALLIN PEOPLE OUT WHOS DOWN 4 SONIC THIS SATURDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0       WHOS DOWN?*


x2 :dunno:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

I'm ready to hit the spot.... Just let me know when..


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

Let's do it again homies. NO TENGAN MIEDO AL FRIO!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 19 2010, 11:20 PM~16347914
> *Let's do it again homies. NO TENGAN MIEDO AL FRIO!! :biggrin:
> *


 Que onda Guey!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l cruise by after the Low 4 Life car show at the other Sonics! Any one going to that car show?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

its on sat!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

WUT IT DO BIG E WHERE U BEEN HIDIN AT? uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 20 2010, 06:37 PM~16355235
> *I'l cruise by after the Low 4 Life car show at the other Sonics! Any one going to that car show?
> *


I'm planning on making the show Saturday. Should be rollin thru around 2pm.


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 20 2010, 06:34 PM~16355180
> *Que onda Guey!
> *


Qvo! What time r u going to the show guey?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 20 2010, 09:22 PM~16358518
> *Qvo! What time r u going to the show guey?
> *


what's up homeboy ? !  :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 20 2010, 09:22 PM~16358518
> *Qvo! What time r u going to the show guey?
> *


 Como alas 11! y tu?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 20 2010, 09:16 PM~16358441
> *I'm planning on making the show Saturday. Should be rollin thru around 2pm.
> *


 Orale! I'l see you there!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

***TO ALL MY CAR CLUBS I NEED CAR CLUBS TO COME THRU FOR THE WIDE UP BOYZ VIDEO FOR 'I WORK I JIG' YALL HIT ME UP AT 214 643 3603 LETS DO IT BIG FOR DTOWN *** HERES THE SONG THE VIDEO SHOOT IS SUNDAY http://www.mediafire.com/?mimm2zjmjzk


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 20 2010, 10:30 PM~16358602
> *Orale! I'l see you there!
> *


You bringing my Monte?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

***TO ALL MY CAR CLUBS I NEED CAR CLUBS TO COME THRU FOR THE WIDE UP BOYZ VIDEO FOR 'I WORK I JIG' YALL HIT ME UP AT 214 643 3603 LETS DO IT BIG FOR DTOWN *** HERES THE SONG THE VIDEO SHOOT IS SUNDAY http://www.mediafire.com/?mimm2zjmjzk


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

TO ALL MY CAR CLUBS I NEED YALL SUPORT ME AND JUST BEATZ AND WIDE UP BOYZ FROM DALLAS WE SHOOTIN THE VIDEO SUNDAY AND IT WILL GET ON BET WE WANT ALL CAR CLUBS FROM DALLAS TO SHOW UP IF THEY CAN PLEASE GET AT ME FOR DETAILS THANKS 214 643 3603


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jan 20 2010, 11:05 PM~16359696
> *You bringing my Monte?
> *


 Yup! it will be there! :0


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

TO ALL MY CAR CLUBS HIT ME UP TO COMEOUT THIS SUNDAY TO THE VIDEO SHOOT FOR THE WIDE UP BOYZ I WORK I JIG IT WILL BE SHOWED ON BET SO COME THRU AND GET ON THE VIDEO HIT ME UP AT 214 643 3603 FOR THE INFO.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jan 20 2010, 10:28 PM~16358582
> *what's up homeboy ? !    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Jan 20 2010, 08:27 PM~16355878
> *WUT IT DO BIG E WHERE U BEEN HIDIN AT?    uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


wussup bro i got the monte painted so i'll be there saturday for sure

_*WHO ELSE DOWN?*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*TTT FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

oh yeah what color u painted it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :run: :sprint: :drama: no CCC


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

POST SUM PIC!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 24 2010, 09:13 PM~16398361
> *wussup bro i got the monte painted so i'll be there saturday for sure
> 
> WHO ELSE DOWN?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Jan 24 2010, 11:21 PM~16399417
> *POST SUM PIC!
> *


ILL POST SOME LATER ITS STREET CLEAN AND NO NOT NO CCC YET BUT ITS IN THE PROCESS YA BETTER BELIEVE IT I ALREADY TALK TO MY BOY SOC...IT MIGHT BE A WHILE BUT WHEN ITS DOWN HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE A


_*<span style=\'font-family:Copperplate gothic bold\'>"MONTE REY"</span>*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 24 2010, 11:32 PM~16399590
> *
> *


wusup king


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 24 2010, 10:14 PM~16398383
> *TTT FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Did it get crunk or what?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 25 2010, 06:50 AM~16402338
> *Did it get crunk or what?
> *


 :dunno: I THINK XTREMERADIO DID IT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*WHOSE ROLLIN OUT TO SONIC SATURDAY?
I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 25 2010, 06:42 PM~16408342
> *WHOSE ROLLIN OUT TO SONIC SATURDAY?
> I GOT DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

DJ SKILLZ IS AWESOME


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*TTT*_


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

:nosad: :yes: 


it's going 2 be freakn cold sat nite











(real men ride on 13's)


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jan 25 2010, 08:42 PM~16409056
> *DJ SKILLZ IS AWESOME
> *



tHANKS MA WATS UP!!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 25 2010, 01:15 AM~16400909
> *wusup king
> *


what up homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 01:36 PM~16429853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up king 61? wheres all the traffic texas bro? :cheesy:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

T
T
M
F
Top.....


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 01:36 PM~16429853
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS HOMIE...


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 02:36 PM~16429853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awww ready, KING61 is adding another carclub to the 2010 lowrider movement!

good lluck homie

*soc214
LOW LYFE C.C. /PREZ *


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jan 27 2010, 07:21 PM~16432898
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


Q vo homie!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

COLD HUH? :happysad:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

wich saturday?? the 30th?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

NEXT SATURDAY ITS ON 4 SHO BUT.........I STILL MIGHT STOP BY TONIGHT.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

its fukin cold today but i still might go through but djing idk nxt wk 4sho tho


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

ORALE SOUNDS GOOD. I GET OFF EARLY


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

SONIC CHILL NIGHTS ARE BACK ON EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT FROM 7P.M. -12a.m
SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS IN OAK CLIFF

'' IS THERE GOING TO BE ONE THIS SATURDAY ? ''


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 3 2010, 08:15 AM~16498035
> *SONIC CHILL NIGHTS ARE BACK ON EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT FROM 7P.M. -12a.m
> SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS IN OAK CLIFF
> 
> ...


YESSIR!!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 3 2010, 10:51 AM~16498270
> *YESSIR!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

SONIC CHILL NIGHTS ARE BACK ON EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT FROM 7P.M. -12a.m
SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS IN OAK CLIFF ILL BE THERE IN THE MIX FOR YALL WHILE MY CUZ GETS FOOTAGE FOR THE DVD AND THE DVD BOUT TO BLOW UP GOT ALOT THINGS COMING FOR YALL SO BE READY!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Its still rainy and all cold!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jan 27 2010, 09:16 PM~16433610
> *soc214
> LOW LYFE C.C. /PREZ  *
> [/b]


<span style=\'color:blue\'>preciate that homie


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 3 2010, 12:06 PM~16499917
> *SONIC CHILL NIGHTS ARE BACK ON EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT FROM 7P.M. -12a.m
> SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS IN OAK CLIFF  ILL BE THERE IN THE MIX FOR YALL WHILE MY CUZ GETS FOOTAGE FOR THE DVD AND THE DVD BOUT TO BLOW UP GOT ALOT THINGS COMING FOR YALL SO BE READY!!!
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

to all the car clubs on the note on the video shoot that was supose to take place... the weather has effected the time to record but for further videos for the artists i work with along with just beatz team hit me up at 214 643 3603 so i can lock u in my fone and wen a shoot comes up ill holla at ya and put you on thanks, dj sk!llz


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

to all the car clubs on the note on the video shoot that was supose to take place... the weather has effected the time to record but for further videos for the artists i work with along with just beatz team hit me up at 214 643 3603 so i can lock u in my fone and wen a shoot comes up ill holla at ya and put you on thanks, dj sk!llz


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt damn today is nice!!! :0


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 5 2010, 10:14 AM~16521270
> *ttt damn today is nice!!! :0
> *



SURE IS!!

BUT THEY TAMBOUT A LIGHT CHANCE OF SNOW IS COMMING...

UUGH..


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

sonic tonight??? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 5 2010, 04:51 PM~16524277
> *sonic tonight??? :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)+Feb 5 2010, 03:51 PM~16524277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm about to go! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

Let me k ow something! I'm down to roll..


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

its on gettin packed


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 6 2010, 09:08 PM~16535075
> *its on gettin packed
> *


I dig that new pitura you got on the Monte Bro. Good choice. :thumbsup:

GOD Bless You Bro.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 7 2010, 12:15 AM~16536264
> *I dig that new pitura you got on the Monte Bro. Good choice. :thumbsup:
> 
> GOD Bless You Bro.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Feb 7 2010, 01:21 PM~16540319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you do Anodize Aluminum?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

WATS UP EVERYBODY ITS DJ SK!LLZ WHO BE DJING AT SONIC IM LETTING EVERY ONE KNOW IM DOING HOUSE PARTIES FOR AS LOW AS 200 THE WHOLE NIGHT AND IT WONT BE NO MORE THAN 300 SO GET AT ME IF U NEED ME TO DJ I ALSO GOT CDS IF U WANT NEW STUFF FROM DALLAS OR IF YOU WANT A CERTAIN CD JUST HIT ME UP AND TELL ME I GOT YA HERE IS MY CELL 214 643 3603 CALL ME OR TXT ME ONLY FOR BUISNESS PLEASE AND THANK YOU


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 8 2010, 03:09 PM~16550403
> *ttt
> *


what's up homie! I guess nothing is going down this Saturday night... Valentine weekend... I'll be there the weekend after let's get this shit going... I'm bored doggy!! Lol


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hell yea,the weekend after V-day let's do it big!!!I'm ready for the warm,nights!


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16552624
> *Hell yea,the weekend after V-day let's do it big!!!I'm ready for the warm,nights!
> *


Simon Que si !!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Feb 8 2010, 06:00 PM~16552393
> *what's up homie! I guess nothing is going down this Saturday night... Valentine weekend... I'll be there the weekend after let's get this shit going... I'm bored doggy!! Lol
> *


dats wassup!!!! rain sleet or snow we still roll!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm down......


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Allready.


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 8 2010, 06:24 PM~16552624
> *Hell yea,the weekend after V-day let's do it big!!!I'm ready for the warm,nights!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SONIC THIS WEEKEND ARE WHAT ?????


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

you cancount me in to be there at sonic after vday wk ill dj and ill have cds for people to buy i got all new joints andi can get u old joints just holla so be ready


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 10 2010, 12:09 AM~16568765
> *SONIC THIS WEEKEND ARE WHAT ?????
> *


naw homie next weekend


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt after vday its on!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 10 2010, 01:36 PM~16572554
> *ttt after vday its on!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt after vday bot time lol but u already know its on!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 10 2010, 05:42 PM~16575467
> *ttt after vday bot time lol but u already know its on!!!!!!!!
> *


i'm gonna call in next week to post up with ya homies ...


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTFT


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

already bro hope to see ya there :nicoderm:



> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 10 2010, 08:31 PM~16576009
> *i'm gonna call in next week to post up with ya homies ...
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT CANT WAIT FOR THA NICE WEATHER!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THIS SATURDAY


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

its on!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What's the deal?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

55* ON SATURDAY PARTLY CLOUDY WHOSE DOWN 20% CHANCE OF RAIN I THINK :biggrin: 
WELL ANYWAY WHOSE DOWN


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 15 2010, 06:00 PM~16621044
> *55* ON SATURDAY PARTLY CLOUDY WHOSE DOWN 20% CHANCE OF RAIN I THINK :biggrin:
> WELL ANYWAY WHOSE DOWN
> *


DAMN FOE, I WANNA GO BUT I GOT TO DO THIS PAPER CHASIN HOMIE ....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 15 2010, 07:00 PM~16621044
> *55* ON SATURDAY PARTLY CLOUDY WHOSE DOWN 20% CHANCE OF RAIN I THINK :biggrin:
> WELL ANYWAY WHOSE DOWN
> *


I might roll up in the Q again. Long as it's not raining.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 15 2010, 08:46 PM~16621577
> *DAMN FOE, I WANNA GO BUT I GOT TO DO THIS PAPER CHASIN HOMIE ....
> *


 hno: :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldnt mind rollin but I got lil ones I cant afford to get sick due to the cold weather.... Thats my main concern.









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 16 2010, 07:24 AM~16627035
> *I wouldnt mind rollin but I got lil ones I cant afford to get sick due to the cold weather.... Thats my main concern.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


I TAKE MINE ALL THE TIME AS LONG THEY ARE BUNDLED UP YOU'LL BE FINE....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine have been sick with upper resporatory conditions so I have to keep them in a climate controled areas. Im not raising alqaida opperatives to wrap them up like ninjas.... lol



I will come out once it warms up a lil bit atleast high 60's -70's. Cant afford any colder, Obama aint puttin money in my pocket.




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 16 2010, 10:34 AM~16627883
> *Mine have been sick with upper resporatory conditions so I have to keep them in a climate controled areas.  Im not raising alqaida opperatives to wrap them up like ninjas.... lol
> I will come out once it warms up a lil bit atleast high 60's -70's.  Cant afford any colder, Obama aint puttin money in my pocket.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


:ninja:

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
Old School Sundays Austin, Texas coming soon...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*WHOS ALL DOWN FOR A SUNDAY CLARENDON STREET TAKEOVER CRUISE!!!???* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16639047
> *i got confirmation on the hop yesterday  :thumbsup: just working on the payouts now
> 
> I NEED AT LEAST 10 HOPPERS... anyone interested???
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:04 AM~16639038
> *WHOS ALL DOWN FOR A SUNDAY CLARENDON STREET TAKEOVER CRUISE!!!??? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



You paying the fines for all who get one???? LOL :biggrin: 




I havent seen a cruise on clarendon since 99'. Right when I got out of high school.






Alot of good shit stopped once my generation got old enough...  






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:04 AM~16639038
> *WHOS ALL DOWN FOR A SUNDAY CLARENDON STREET TAKEOVER CRUISE!!!??? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Cruisin' is only banned during certain hours right?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 12:20 PM~16640069
> *Cruisin' is only banned during certain hours right?
> *


Thru the afternoon up until 9pm or so... I think?!?!? :uh: 






Id have to drive thru it to see the sign... 




Keist on Sundays wouldnt be a bad thing... Chill and cruise... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 17 2010, 12:30 PM~16640153
> *Thru the afternoon up until 9pm or so... I think?!?!?  :uh:
> Id have to drive thru it to see the sign...
> Keist on Sundays wouldnt be a bad thing... Chill and cruise...
> ...


Keist?
:dunno:
Weiss?

I haven't been to either in a while.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Weiss is to small and Cockrell hill po po presence is to strong and would run everyone off... IMO. Even thou its a Dallas Park, too much drama in that area.






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)+Feb 17 2010, 11:04 AM~16639038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*What's up with REVERCHON???

Or as some people call it...River-Chine :biggrin:*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 17 2010, 11:02 AM~16639885
> *You paying the fines for all who get one???? LOL  :biggrin:
> I havent seen a cruise on clarendon since 99'. Right when I got out of high school.
> Alot of good shit stopped once my generation got old enough...
> ...


hell naw down ass riders will be there any way!! lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:33 AM~16640185
> *Keist?
> :dunno:
> Weiss?
> ...


sounds good bro!!
weiss park is straight now bro aint bad at all ! 
except for the tennis court fights lol jk!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

THIS YEAR THERE ARE SO MANY COOL PEOPLE ROLLIN THAT ITS NOT LIKE BACK THEN . WE NEED TO SHOW THAT CRUISIN AINT A CRIME ! REGARDLESS THIS YEAR IM ROLLIN EVERY WHERE! LOCK ME UP FOR UNPAID TICKETS NEXT SUNDAY IM COMMIN RIGHT BACK! :biggrin: ROLLIN ON DEM THANGS!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:04 AM~16639038
> *The "takeover" gonna turn into the PULLOVER. :roflmao:*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 02:16 PM~16641541
> *The "takeover" gonna turn into the PULLOVER. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

My club would do cruise nights last year when the weather was good enough to cruise... but we did a all city wide cruise... from OC to Mesquite thru Downtown to N.Dallas Back to OC... Usually on Friday's... We are gonna start it up again once all this jacked up weather leaves us alone for a while atleast.








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Feb 17 2010, 02:35 PM~16641699
> *My club would do cruise nights last year when the weather was good enough to cruise... but we did a all city wide cruise... from OC to Mesquite thru Downtown to N.Dallas Back to OC... Usually on Friday's... We are gonna start it up again once all this jacked up weather leaves us alone for a while atleast.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


AWREADDY!!! SOUNDS COOL!!


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

LAST TIME I RODE THRU I DIDNT SEE A SIGN ON CLARENDON ONLY ON HAMPTON AND WESTMORLAND :dunno: :sprint:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP MR ORTIZ


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz up? When the weather is better my club will mountttttttttttttt up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!G-Unnnnnit atttttttttttention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 03:28 PM~16641035
> *What's up with REVERCHON???
> 
> Or as some people call it...River-Chine :biggrin:
> *



Simon what happened to this??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGxjSb906GM


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

Anybody cruize White Rock Lake??? ... Its pretty chill for a sunday cruise, streets arent bad, cops dont mess W/ you... bring a grill and some drinks and you got a picnic!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Damm that rivershiiine video reminds me of the old gangsta days,I was a young buck but still rolled the 63 all beat up....


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 17 2010, 09:42 PM~16644796
> *Damm that rivershiiine video reminds me of the old gangsta days,I was a young buck but still rolled the 63 all beat up....
> *


I was 6 when this was going on :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

lol.......


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 08:18 PM~16644467
> *Anybody cruize White Rock Lake??? ... Its pretty chill for a sunday cruise, streets arent bad, cops dont mess W/ you... bring a grill and some drinks and you got a picnic!
> *


I love White Rock Lake...I'm down for going out there and busting out the grill...cuando?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 17 2010, 07:42 PM~16644796
> *Damm that rivershiiine video reminds me of the old gangsta days,I was a young buck but still rolled the 63 all beat up....
> *


WE SHOULD DO A LOWRIDER TAKE OVER !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 10:57 PM~16645899
> *I love White Rock Lake...I'm down for going out there and busting out the grill...cuando?
> *


when the thermometer hits 75, Its on!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 08:59 PM~16645925
> *WE SHOULD DO A LOWRIDER TAKE OVER !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 08:57 PM~16645899
> *I love White Rock Lake...I'm down for going out there and busting out the grill...cuando?
> *



CAR POOL ??


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:00 PM~16645937
> *when the thermometer hits 75, Its on!
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:59 PM~16645925
> *WE SHOULD DO A LOWRIDER TAKE OVER !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That sounds like something Scarface would say....HAHAHA!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:01 PM~16645951
> *That sounds like something Scarface would say....HAHAHA!!!
> *


WHERE U THINK I GOT IT FROM ... :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:00 PM~16645943
> *CAR POOL ??
> *


I got you! The QX holds 8-10!!! :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:00 PM~16645943
> *CAR POOL ??
> *


yeah that would be alot of pedaling for you right? :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP WIT IT HOMIES .... jvasquez, thedukeofearl_72, GABRIEL(SCARFACE)


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:02 PM~16645970
> *yeah that would be alot of pedaling for you right? :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BECAUSE ITS ALL UP HILL ......... :tears: :tears: BE NICE !!!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 11:02 PM~16645973
> *SUP WIT IT HOMIES .... jvasquez, thedukeofearl_72, GABRIEL(SCARFACE)
> *


Q-vo Homie


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Feb 17 2010, 10:01 PM~16645951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay ta el Vato...sup G?

Down for a takeover on White Rock? Kiest? Reverchon?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:03 PM~16645990
> *YEAH BECAUSE ITS ALL UP HILL .........  :tears:  :tears: BE NICE !!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

calmate vatos !!lol TAKEOVER !LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:03 PM~16645996
> *ay ta el Vato...sup G?
> 
> Down for a takeover on White Rock? Kiest? Reverchon?
> *


LOWRIDERS CONTROLAMOS TODO !!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 10:03 PM~16645992
> *Q-vo Homie
> *


Sup Leal? Que haces vato...where you been???


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WHAT UP PLAYAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:05 PM~16646019
> *Sup Leal? Que haces vato...where you been???
> *


FOR REAL HOMIE ? LOL!!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:05 PM~16646019
> *Sup Leal? Que haces vato...where you been???
> *


Puro work no hay mas... ready for some warm weather!... what you been up to?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 11:06 PM~16646046
> *FOR REAL HOMIE ? LOL!!
> *


 lol


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SO ITS GOIN DOWN THIS SATURDAY OR WHAT ?

I CAN POST UP FOR A MINUTE BUT THEN I HAVE TO GO PAPER CHASIN !! :angry: :angry:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ITS OK 9-LIVES WE CAN THROW THE PEDAL CAR IN THA LINK BASKET AND ROLL!LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 11:08 PM~16646066
> *ITS OK 9-LIVES WE CAN THROW THE PEDAL CAR IN THA LINK BASKET AND ROLL!LOL!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 .... :roflmao: ... GACHO!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:08 PM~16646066
> *ITS OK 9-LIVES WE CAN THROW THE PEDAL CAR IN THA LINK BASKET AND ROLL!LOL!! :biggrin:
> *


     

IT'S A PREMATURE CAR I TELL YOU !!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:09 PM~16646096
> *:0 .... :roflmao: ... GACHO!
> *


   Y U LAUGHIN ?!?!? 















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .... OK,ME TOO TOO


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 10:07 PM~16646050
> *Puro work no hay mas... ready for some warm weather!... what you been up to?
> *


Working, going church, and spending time with the family...playing in the snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:08 PM~16646064
> *SO ITS GOIN DOWN THIS SATURDAY OR WHAT ?
> 
> I CAN POST UP FOR A MINUTE BUT THEN I HAVE TO GO PAPER CHASIN !!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


IT GOES DOWN EVERY SATURDAY AT SONIC VATO!! RAIN SLEET OR SNOW!!
ILL PULL OUT THE T BUCKET AND ROLL!!!WEATHER ITS 1 RIDE OR 1000 RIDES!
HEAD HIGH RIDE LOW THATS ALL I KNOW BRO!! :biggrin: 






































CALMATE SCARFACE!!! DAMN I FELT LIKE A RAPPER FOR ALIL WHILE!!LOL!!!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 11:10 PM~16646112
> *    Y U LAUGHIN ?!?!?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .... OK,ME TOO TOO
> *


 :wow: ... :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:09 PM~16646101
> *
> 
> IT'S A PREMATURE CAR I TELL YOU !!
> *


OH YEA THAT SMART CAR NO TIENE NADA DE 9-LIVES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:11 PM~16646126
> *IT GOES DOWN EVERY SATURDAY AT SONIC VATO!! RAIN SLEET OR SNOW!!
> ILL PULL OUT THE T BUCKET AND ROLL!!!WEATHER ITS 1 RIDE OR 1000 RIDES!
> HEAD HIGH RIDE LOW THATS ALL I KNOW BRO!! :biggrin:
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:

I'm there! Not in a T Bucket.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:11 PM~16646122
> *Working, going church, and spending time with the family...playing in the snow. :thumbsup:
> *


THATS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:11 PM~16646126
> *IT GOES DOWN EVERY SATURDAY AT SONIC VATO!! RAIN SLEET OR SNOW!!
> ILL PULL OUT THE T BUCKET AND ROLL!!!WEATHER ITS 1 RIDE OR 1000 RIDES!
> HEAD HIGH RIDE LOW THATS ALL I KNOW BRO!! :biggrin:
> ...


POS I'LL SHINE UP DA 16" ON DA TRUCK AND PUT ON DA PLAQUE FOR A MINUTE !!! WHAT TIME CARNAL ?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:13 PM~16646161
> *:yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm there! Not in a T Bucket.
> *


yeah it was cold in mofo driving that ill be in da lincoln now.lol :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:14 PM~16646178
> *POS I'LL SHINE UP DA 16" ON DA TRUCK AND PUT ON DA PLAQUE FOR A MINUTE !!! WHAT TIME CARNAL ?
> *


I was looking at the pictures of 9-lives on Facebook and it looks like it's sitting on 20's!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16646178
> *POS I'LL SHINE UP DA 16" ON DA TRUCK AND PUT ON DA PLAQUE FOR A MINUTE !!! WHAT TIME CARNAL ?
> *


its starts about 7 pm till ? :biggrin: hit me up when you ready for that glassing bro!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:14 PM~16646183
> *yeah it was cold in mofo driving that ill be in da lincoln now.lol :biggrin:
> *


That was hard core...I don't know how you did it. hno:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16646183
> *yeah it was cold in mofo driving that ill be in da lincoln now.lol :biggrin:
> *


MIRA MIRA ... QUE CHINGON ... I'LL BE IN DA LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:15 PM~16646225
> *That was hard core...I don't know how you did it. hno:
> *


lol i only live like 3 minutes away!!lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:15 PM~16646218
> *its starts about 7 pm till ? :biggrin: hit me up when you ready for that glassing bro!
> *


DON'T THINK WE'LL MAKE IT IN TIME FOR THE 97.9 SHOW ... MAYBE AFTER ... WHAT YOU THINK ?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:16 PM~16646232
> *MIRA MIRA ... QUE CHINGON ... I'LL BE IN DA LINCOLN  :biggrin:
> *


if its not in tha paint booth!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16646199
> *I was looking at the pictures of 9-lives on Facebook and it looks like it's sitting on 20's!!!
> *




THAT'S HOW WE ROLL !?!?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:17 PM~16646248
> *DON'T THINK WE'LL MAKE IT IN TIME FOR THE 97.9 SHOW ... MAYBE AFTER ... WHAT YOU THINK ?
> *


for sure homie!!! let me know when!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:16 PM~16646241
> *lol i only live like 3 minutes away!!lol!! :biggrin:
> *


NO WONDER YOU KNOW ALL THE SPECIALS B4 US .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WEST TEJAS LOWLOW REPPIN ... Q-VO HOMIE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:17 PM~16646255
> *if its not in tha paint booth!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:18 PM~16646287
> *NO WONDER YOU KNOW ALL THE SPECIALS B4 US ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats specials foe!!lol tha brown bag!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16646316
> *whats specials foe!!lol tha brown bag!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16646313
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:19 PM~16646316
> *whats specials foe!!lol tha brown bag!!
> *


Save me some. :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:20 PM~16646327
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ay but for real if you order a meal inside you get a free ice cream!!!















































lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ORALE, THEN I'LL BE THERE SI DIOS QUIERE FOR A MINUTE ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:21 PM~16646363
> *Save me some.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:21 PM~16646371
> *ay but for real if you order a meal inside you get a free ice cream!!!
> lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE SAYIN THIS SO I CAN ORDER INSIDE SO I CAN GIVE YOU THE ICE CREAM ?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:21 PM~16646371
> *ay but for real if you order a meal inside you get a free ice cream!!!
> lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me and my wife were like...ICE CREAM??? Right now??? :dunno:


I was wondering how you vatos got free ice cream...que bueno!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:22 PM~16646392
> *YOU'RE SAYIN THIS SO I CAN ORDER INSIDE SO I CAN GIVE YOU THE ICE CREAM ?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:22 PM~16646392
> *YOU'RE SAYIN THIS SO I CAN ORDER INSIDE SO I CAN GIVE YOU THE ICE CREAM ?
> *


:yes: si no, I'll take it. :|


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:24 PM~16646407
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


QUE VATO !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WHERE'S MONTE REY @ ?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:23 PM~16646394
> *Me and my wife were like...ICE CREAM??? Right now??? :dunno:
> I was wondering how you vatos got free ice cream...que bueno!!!
> *


lol yeah they give hot chocolate in the summer!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:25 PM~16646443
> *lol yeah they give hot chocolate in the summer!!!lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:25 PM~16646439
> *WHERE'S MONTE REY @ ?
> *


getting pinstriped and gold leafed!!!



































































:0  :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:26 PM~16646472
> *getting pinstriped and gold leafed!!!
> :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


9-LIVES NEEDS SOME OF THAT TOO ....   I CAN NEVER DO NOTHING


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 11:26 PM~16646472
> *getting pinstriped and gold leafed!!!
> :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:26 PM~16646472
> *getting pinstriped and gold leafed!!!
> :0    :biggrin:
> *


I heard Palmer's getting all the business now...:dunno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:27 PM~16646495
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 9-LIVES NEEDS SOME OF THAT TOO ....      I CAN NEVER DO NOTHING
> *


yeah you can homie just ask around!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16646517
> *I heard Palmer's getting all the business now...:dunno:
> *


lol i dont know i was only kidding!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:29 PM~16646536
> *lol i dont know i was only kidding!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nombre. :|


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16646518
> *yeah you can homie just ask around!!lol :biggrin:
> *


RIDENDIRTY GOTS ME DA HOOK UP, JUST THAT BENGI AIN'T NOWHERE AROUND ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:30 PM~16646549
> *Nombre. :|
> *


lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 11:29 PM~16646536
> *lol i dont know i was only kidding!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

So Saturday Sonic and Kiest on Sunday? or Clarendon?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16646517
> *I heard Palmer's getting all the business now...:dunno:
> *


YO, IT AIN'T FOR NOTHING PERO I'VE SEEN FROST WORK ... VATO GETS DOWN TOO


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:31 PM~16646569
> *So Saturday Sonic and Kiest on Sunday? or Clarendon?
> *


 WHITE ROCK, CLARENDON, ONTO SONIC :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:31 PM~16646569
> *So Saturday Sonic and Kiest on Sunday? or Clarendon?
> *


HOPEFULLY SONICS SO I CAN POST UP WITH THE CARNALS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:30 PM~16646550
> *RIDENDIRTY GOTS ME DA HOOK UP, JUST THAT BENGI AIN'T NOWHERE AROUND ...
> *


orale i feel you bro. me being laid off sux i got to get money some where this waitin on a job or obamas ass aint doin shit!!lol!! but i got time for my rides now! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:32 PM~16646595
> *WHITE ROCK, CLARENDON, ONTO SONIC  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: THAT TOO


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

6 Members: jvasquez, geovela86, 9-lives, RIDINDRTY64, thedukeofearl_72, GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

Sup Vatos? Choppin it up!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:30 PM~16646561
> *:nono:
> *


my bad bro!!lol


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:33 PM~16646608
> *orale i feel you bro. me being laid off sux i got to get money some where this waitin on a job or obamas ass aint doin shit!!lol!! but i got time for my rides now! :biggrin:
> *


YOU WORK IN WAREHOUSE ?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 11:33 PM~16646623
> *:biggrin:
> my bad bro!!lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

MAVERICKS PUTTIN IT DOWN !!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:34 PM~16646631
> *YOU WORK IN WAREHOUSE ?
> *


There you go, hook him up Tommy...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:34 PM~16646642
> *MAVERICKS PUTTIN IT DOWN !!
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

LOS GEORGE'S IN LA CASA .,.. SUP HOMIES


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:31 PM~16646569
> *So Saturday Sonic and Kiest on Sunday? or Clarendon?
> *


SONIC ALWAYS SATURDAY NIGHT!
AND SUNDAY WHAT YALL THINK KIEST THEN CRUISE AROUND DALLAS THEN THROUGH CLARENDON??

ALSO THIS WEEKEND IS THE AUTORAMA!! MARKET HALL!!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

I think the cruising around Kiest would be a good idea..... Not to many Cops out there on sundays


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:36 PM~16646667
> *SONIC ALWAYS SATURDAY NIGHT!
> AND SUNDAY WHAT YALL THINK KIEST THEN CRUISE AROUND DALLAS THEN THROUGH CLARENDON??
> 
> ...


SONICS FOR ME FOR SURE .... NO SE DE EL DOMINGO


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 11:36 PM~16646667
> *SONIC ALWAYS SATURDAY NIGHT!
> AND SUNDAY WHAT YALL THINK KIEST THEN CRUISE AROUND DALLAS THEN THROUGH CLARENDON??
> 
> ...


THAT SOUNDS GOOD... WE CAN KICK IT AT THE LAKE, THEN TAKE OFF!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:34 PM~16646631
> *YOU WORK IN WAREHOUSE ?
> *


NOT FOR CHEAP!! LOL! NAW WASSUP!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 10:37 PM~16646689
> *THAT SOUNDS GOOD... WE CAN KICK IT AT THE LAKE, THEN TAKE OFF!
> *


When?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 17 2010, 09:36 PM~16646669
> *I think the cruising around Kiest would be a good idea..... Not to many Cops out there on sundays
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:37 PM~16646690
> *NOT FOR CHEAP!! LOL! NAW WASSUP!!
> *


Sabes que, $10 an hour is better than $0.00 an hour.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 17 2010, 09:36 PM~16646669
> *I think the cruising around Kiest would be a good idea..... Not to many Cops out there on sundays
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:37 PM~16646690
> *NOT FOR CHEAP!! LOL! NAW WASSUP!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geovela86+Feb 17 2010, 10:36 PM~16646669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Sunday around 3pm?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:39 PM~16646716
> *Sabes que, $10 an hour is better than $0.00 an hour.
> *


TRUE DAT!!!LOL


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:38 PM~16646699
> *When?
> *


I THINK WE SHOULD START IT RIGHT AFTER EASTER, THAT WAY WE CAN SPREAD THE WORD, YOU KNOW! MAKE IT THE THING TO DO ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:39 PM~16646716
> *Sabes que, $10 an hour is better than $0.00 an hour.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:39 PM~16646723
> *PM SENT
> *


Good looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:40 PM~16646733
> *This Sunday around 3pm?
> *


Sounds good......


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:40 PM~16646733
> *This Sunday around 3pm?
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!! MIGHT HAVE TO GET SOME CARNE GOING!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:40 PM~16646740
> *I THINK WE SHOULD START IT RIGHT AFTER EASTER, THAT WAY WE CAN SPREAD THE WORD, YOU KNOW! MAKE IT THE THING TO DO ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON
> *


TRUE THAT ..... PASS THE FLIER AT THE EASTER PICNIC ....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:41 PM~16646751
> *SOUNDS GOOD!! MIGHT HAVE TO GET SOME CARNE GOING!! :biggrin:
> *


Si no ay ta Jack in the caja.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 11:41 PM~16646762
> *TRUE THAT ..... PASS THE FLIER AT THE EASTER PICNIC ....
> *


THEIR YOU GO, WHOSE DOING IT???


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:40 PM~16646744
> *Good looking out! :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW ME HOMIE , I'LL GIVE MY JACKET IF I NEEDED TOO....









PERO NOT RIGHT NOW, IT'S COLD !! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

After Easter? :no:

NOW!!! Ya me voy!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:40 PM~16646740
> *I THINK WE SHOULD START IT RIGHT AFTER EASTER, THAT WAY WE CAN SPREAD THE WORD, YOU KNOW! MAKE IT THE THING TO DO ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON
> *


THE WORD WILL SPREAD ON ITS OWN JUST LIKE SONIC! WE CAN SEE WHAT HAPPENS THIS SUNDAY AND GO FROM THERE.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:42 PM~16646774
> *THEIR YOU GO, WHOSE DOING IT???
> *


DOING WHAT HOMIE ?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:43 PM~16646783
> *THE WORD WILL SPREAD ON ITS OWN JUST LIKE SONIC! WE CAN SEE WHAT HAPPENS THIS SUNDAY AND GO FROM THERE.
> *


I'll be there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:43 PM~16646781
> *After Easter? :no:
> 
> NOW!!! Ya me voy!!!
> *


GIVES US TIME TO TWEEK ON THE CARS


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU HOMIES B COOL ... I'M BOUT TO KNOCK OUT THIS BOWL OF CAPTAIN CRUNCH !!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 11:43 PM~16646784
> *DOING WHAT HOMIE ?
> *


THE FLYER


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:44 PM~16646799
> *I'll be there!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


ME 2!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:44 PM~16646807
> *YOU HOMIES B COOL ... I'M BOUT TO KNOCK OUT THIS BOWL OF CAPTAIN CRUNCH !!!  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Save me some. Nevermine!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:44 PM~16646801
> *GIVES US TIME TO TWEEK ON THE CARS
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:44 PM~16646812
> *THE FLYER
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 11:45 PM~16646818
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT
> *


WE DONT WANT TO LEAVE ANYONE BEHIND IF THEY BREAK DOWN


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:45 PM~16646818
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT
> *


Just come out...it's not a show...it's a chill spot and just post up.

If you need a ride, just hit me up...tu tambien Duke...ain't no problem.

We settin' it off this Sunday!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:45 PM~16646818
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT
> *


TWEEK AND ROLL!!! NOW!! VATOS !! IT DONT MATTER WHEN ! CUZ WE'LL ALL BE OUT THERE SOONER OR LATER!! QUE NO?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:46 PM~16646837
> *Just come out...it's not a show...it's a chill spot and just post up.
> 
> If you need a ride, just hit me up...tu tambien Duke...ain't no problem.
> ...


LIKE SAID B4 HOMIE , FOR SURE SATURDAY BUT NOT TO SURE BOUT SUNDAY ... POOL TOURNAMENTS ......


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16646842
> *TWEEK AND ROLL!!! NOW!! VATOS !! IT DONT MATTER WHEN ! CUZ WE'LL ALL BE OUT THERE SOONER OR LATER!! QUE NO?
> *


At least me, G and geovela are on the same page...:biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

SUCKS NOT HAVING A CAR!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:46 PM~16646842
> *TWEEK AND ROLL!!! NOW!! VATOS !! IT DONT MATTER WHEN ! CUZ WE'LL ALL BE OUT THERE SOONER OR LATER!! QUE NO?
> *


SXIMON QUE SI


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:47 PM~16646852
> *LIKE SAID B4 HOMIE ,  FOR SURE SATURDAY BUT NOT TO SURE BOUT SUNDAY ... POOL TOURNAMENTS ......
> *


:thumbsup:

Saturday then...for sure.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:47 PM~16646858
> *At least me, G and geovela are on the same page...:biggrin:
> *



IT'S BETTER AFTER EASTER BUT IF IT'S GOIN DOWN THEN , TOMTOM IS CAR POOLING !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


X 121949539453950549842


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:49 PM~16646887
> *IT'S BETTER AFTER EASTER BUT IF IT'S GOIN DOWN THEN , TOMTOM IS CAR POOLING !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ONLY TILL YOUR RIDE IS READY!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:49 PM~16646902
> *ONLY TILL YOUR RIDE IS READY!!
> *


YES SIR BOB ......



ORALE, MY CEREAL IS GETTING COLD ... PEACE OUT CARNALES


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 09:50 PM~16646915
> *YES SIR BOB ......
> ORALE, MY CEREAL IS GETTING COLD ... PEACE OUT CARNALES
> *


TOO BAD ITS NOT A SONIC MEAL ! YOU COULD OF HAD A FREE ICE CREAM!!!LOL


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 11:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


ONE SUNDAY AT KIEST, OTHER SUNDAY AT WHITE ROCK :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 10:51 PM~16646931
> *ONE SUNDAY AT KIEST, OTHER SUNDAY AT WHITE ROCK :biggrin:
> *


:0 I like that idea...White Rock is my favorite weekend spot.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 11:53 PM~16646955
> *:0 I like that idea...White Rock is my favorite weekend spot.
> *


TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:51 PM~16646931
> *ONE SUNDAY AT KIEST, OTHER SUNDAY AT WHITE ROCK :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!! GIVES HOMIES FROM BOTH HOODS A PLACE CLOSE TO ROLL!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

WELL IM OUTS HOMIES ... HAY LOS WUACHO


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 11:54 PM~16646979
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!! GIVES HOMIES FROM BOTH HOODS A PLACE CLOSE TO ROLL!
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Feb 17 2010, 09:54 PM~16646985
> *WELL IM OUTS HOMIES ... HAY LOS WUACHO
> *


DUECES HOMIE!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

See you vatos Saturday!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 17 2010, 09:55 PM~16647005
> *See you vatos Saturday!
> *


SEE YOU VATOS SAT AND SUNDAY AT KIEST!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *TTT</span>*


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

I'm down for whatever .... Saturday night at sonic and Sunday at kiest! I'll be there homies..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Feb 18 2010, 10:44 AM~16650794
> *I'm down for whatever .... Saturday night at sonic and Sunday at kiest!  I'll be there homies..
> *


:wow:

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:56 PM~16647018
> *SEE YOU VATOS SAT AND SUNDAY AT KIEST!!
> *


That's what I meant...Saturday and Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 11:25 PM~16646439
> *WHERE'S MONTE REY @ ?
> *


a lil late but in tha MUVAFUCN BUILDIN





DAMN TOPIC BLEW UP IM DOWN FOR WUTEVER 
SONIC
KIEST
WEIS
WHITE ROCK
LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 18 2010, 07:05 PM~16654630
> *a lil late but in tha MUVAFUCN BUILDIN
> DAMN TOPIC BLEW UP IM DOWN FOR WUTEVER
> SONIC
> ...


:biggrin: x2


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 18 2010, 08:33 PM~16654833
> *:biggrin: x2
> *


X72!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

tomorow night i be there at 8ish


talk to the new manager rite now cool dude


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 18 2010, 11:06 AM~16650973
> *:wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



I'll be there around 8 or 8:30.... Let's get this shit crackin..


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 19 2010, 09:55 PM~16666824
> *tomorow night i be there at 8ish
> talk to the new manager rite now cool dude
> *



I'll call u tomorrow before I head out there...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *TTT :biggrin:*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT BOT TIME ITS BEEN TO LONG YALL COME THROUGH AND SPREAD THE WORD IMA HAVE TEJANO CDS FOR SALE ALSO AND IMA RECORD ME MIXING THE WHOLE NIGHT


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

VENOM65, jvasquez

WASSUP HOMIE DIDNT I JUST SEE U AT MY MOMMAS HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

me and my cuz here at sonic already yall come thru spread the word


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

we chillin at sonic yalll come thru


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 20 2010, 06:09 PM~16672375
> *VENOM65, jvasquez
> 
> WASSUP HOMIE DIDNT I JUST SEE U AT MY MOMMAS HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir...I was there. Que paso?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214+Feb 20 2010, 07:51 PM~16673063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

*Felt good being out there tonight Homies...thanks for making it happen. Looking forward to rolling out to Kiest Park tomorrow. Let's do it BIG!!!!!! 3PM!!!!!

:nicoderm:*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 20 2010, 10:42 PM~16674850
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Felt good being out there tonight Homies...thanks for making it happen. Looking forward to rolling out to Kiest Park tomorrow. Let's do it BIG!!!!!!    3PM!!!!!
> ...


x2


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

FELT GOOD BEING AT SONIC AGAIN JUST TO LET PEOPLE KNOW ILL HAVE CDS NEXT WEEKEND READY HOPEFULLY IF I CAN GET IT DONE BUT ILL KEEP YALL POSTED


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

some1 post pics. I was hopin my new interior would be finished so I can roll out, but maybe next weekend.


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 21 2010, 12:43 AM~16675768
> *FELT GOOD BEING AT SONIC AGAIN JUST TO LET PEOPLE KNOW ILL HAVE CDS NEXT WEEKEND READY HOPEFULLY IF I CAN GET IT DONE BUT ILL KEEP YALL POSTED
> *



*
IM SORRRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


=(



I OWE U 1*


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin: GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

bad ass turn out last nite anyone still down to cruise


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 21 2010, 12:39 PM~16678074
> *bad ass turn out last nite anyone still down to cruise
> *


*Yes it was...

And 

Yes I am...

Clouds are burning off and it should be Sunny and a little windy. See you at Kiest @ 3pm.*


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

heres some i took!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l post more later tonight cause i'm about to get ready for the cruise!


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Feb 21 2010, 01:21 PM~16678323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

damn im mad! My car should be out the int shop this week, see ya soon! Good turn out


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

Great turn out last night!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*DAMN GOOD TURN FOR SAT NIGHT AND THE KEIST PARK / SONIC TAKEOVER!! LOL!!! :biggrin:  WE ENDED UP CRUISING THROUGH CLARENDON AND THROUGH JEFFERSON AND CHILLED AT WEISS PARK ! ALL IN ALL GOOD WEEKEND HOMIES!!! :biggrin:  *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

GOOD WEEKEND AND FOR ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WANTED CDS ILL TRY AND HAVE EM FOR NEXT SATURDAY THEY GOING FOR $7 SO BE READY


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 21 2010, 05:39 PM~16680533
> *GOOD WEEKEND AND FOR ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WANTED CDS ILL TRY AND HAVE EM FOR NEXT SATURDAY THEY GOING FOR $7 SO BE READY
> *


YOU HOME ALREADY CUZ?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 21 2010, 02:35 PM~16678428
> *I'l post more later tonight cause i'm about to get ready for the cruise!
> *



HEY BRO CAN U SEND THE PICS FROM LAST NIGHT TO MY EMAIL please

[email protected]


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 21 2010, 07:42 PM~16680562
> *YOU HOME ALREADY CUZ?
> *



yea im home cuz shoot i gota get that car running tho


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 21 2010, 03:39 AM~16676045
> *
> IM SORRRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> =(
> ...



ITS OK BUT YES U DO OWE ME =( MAYBE DINNER OR SUMTHING LOL


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 21 2010, 05:46 PM~16680599
> *yea im home cuz shoot i gota get that car running tho
> *


YEAH FO SHO IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR POPS KNOWS WASSUP WITH IT SO YOU SHOULD BE ROLLIN SOON TOO.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 21 2010, 07:49 PM~16680622
> *YEAH FO SHO IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR POPS KNOWS WASSUP WITH IT SO YOU SHOULD BE ROLLIN SOON TOO.
> *



HELL YEA HE KNOWS ALL ABOUT THE CARS HE BE FIXING EVERYBODYS CAR BUT I HOPE SOON SO I CAN BE ROLLIN WITH YALL MORE


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 21 2010, 05:52 PM~16680653
> *HELL YEA HE KNOWS ALL ABOUT THE CARS HE BE FIXING EVERYBODYS CAR BUT I HOPE SOON SO I CAN BE ROLLIN WITH YALL MORE
> *


OH FO SHO!! THATS WASSUP !! WE'LL GET THAT MC LOOKIN STRAIGHT CUZ!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 21 2010, 07:54 PM~16680681
> *OH FO SHO!! THATS WASSUP !! WE'LL GET THAT MC LOOKIN STRAIGHT CUZ!
> *




HELL YEA FO SHO THATS THE MAIN THING I GOTTA DO NOW SO I CAN BE WHEREVER I WANT LOL BUT SHOOT U GOTMY NUMBER SO ON SOME WEEKENDS WE CAN GO CHILL OR WATEVER CUZ


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 21 2010, 05:57 PM~16680697
> *HELL YEA FO SHO THATS THE MAIN THING I GOTTA DO NOW SO I CAN BE WHEREVER I WANT LOL BUT SHOOT U GOTMY NUMBER SO ON SOME WEEKENDS WE CAN GO CHILL OR WATEVER CUZ
> *


NAW PM IT TO ME


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 21 2010, 07:59 PM~16680714
> *NAW PM IT TO ME
> *



ALREADY I GOT YA


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT 1ST TIME THIS WEEKEND TURNED OUT GREAT !!!!
SAT NIGHTS SONIC SUNDAY KIEST 3PM THEN MAYBE SET UP A CRUISE AFTER SONIC OR CHILL AT KIEST AND HOOP IT UP OR SOMETHING!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!! 

SO IF YALL NEED MUSIC HIT ME UP ILL HOOK YALL UP!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 21 2010, 05:45 PM~16680589
> *HEY BRO CAN U SEND THE PICS FROM LAST NIGHT TO MY EMAIL please
> 
> [email protected]
> *


 Simon!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 21 2010, 06:16 PM~16680893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 21 2010, 08:19 PM~16680927
> *Simon!
> *


ALREADY PRECAITE THAT BRO


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

ESTABA CON MADRE LAST NITE!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 21 2010, 06:29 PM~16680436
> *DAMN GOOD TURN FOR SAT NIGHT AND THE KEIST PARK / SONIC TAKEOVER!! LOL!!! :biggrin:   WE ENDED UP CRUISING THROUGH CLARENDON AND THROUGH JEFFERSON AND CHILLED AT WEISS PARK ! ALL IN ALL GOOD WEEKEND HOMIES!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 
Once again I left right before it got good....

That was some good times at Sonic today too...we we're busting out laughing hard a few times. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

TOOK IT ON MY PHONE....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

looks like a good turnout...


TTT


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

SEE EVERYBODY NEXT TYME :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Feb 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16683613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ta gueno joto :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

* IF U DIDNT GO SATURDAY U MISSED OUT IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND IT FELT GOOD DJ FOR THE FAM AND HOMIES YALL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH ME I GOT MIXTAPES FOR YALL NEXT SATURDAY SO PM OR CALL AND TEXT ME AT 214 643 3603 GET AT ME*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 22 2010, 02:49 AM~16686088
> *  IF U DIDNT GO SATURDAY U MISSED OUT IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND IT FELT GOOD DJ FOR THE FAM AND HOMIES YALL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH ME I GOT MIXTAPES FOR YALL NEXT SATURDAY SO PM OR CALL AND TEXT ME AT 214 643 3603  GET AT ME
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 22 2010, 01:49 AM~16686088
> *  IF U DIDNT GO SATURDAY U MISSED OUT IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND IT FELT GOOD DJ FOR THE FAM AND HOMIES YALL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH ME I GOT MIXTAPES FOR YALL NEXT SATURDAY SO PM OR CALL AND TEXT ME AT 214 643 3603  GET AT ME
> *


*


I'M STILL WAITING ON MINE HOMITO !!!*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2010, 10:19 PM~16646305
> *WEST TEJAS LOWLOW REPPIN ... Q-VO HOMIE
> *


chillen homie waiting to see how this turns out and to see how many new riders coming out this year
















if yall can make it yall should check it out


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Good seeing you guys on saturday... Its been a while since I hit one up. I hope to be stopping by more often. 



Nice pics as usual Joe.







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

RIP CRAWFORD


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 22 2010, 01:02 PM~16688264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When did he pass away


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 22 2010, 12:54 PM~16688641
> *When did he pass away
> *


X2..............R.I.P :angel:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16688264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP :angel:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 22 2010, 01:02 PM~16688264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

great turn out guys


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 22 2010, 09:47 AM~16686813
> *I'M STILL WAITING ON MINE HOMITO !!!
> *



I GOT YA BRO IMA HAVE EM FOR SaLE NXT SATURDAY


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> heres some i took!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16694125
> *I GOT YA BRO IMA HAVE EM FOR SaLE NXT SATURDAY
> *



HEY HUN! HIT ME UP WHEN THE NEXT ONE IS
AND I P R O M I S E I'LL GO. EVEN IF I HAVE A HEADACHE
AND EVEN IF I ROLL SOLO!!

KUZ YOU KNOW I STAY 1 DEEP....... LIKE A LONER...  

LOL! JK JK!
NAH BUT I PROMISE. TEXT ME OKK
....

STILL SOWWIE


QUIT BLUSHIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 23 2010, 04:24 AM~16697433
> *HEY HUN! HIT ME UP WHEN THE NEXT ONE IS
> AND I P R O M I S E I'LL GO. EVEN IF I HAVE A HEADACHE
> AND EVEN IF I ROLL SOLO!!
> ...


LOL AITE ILL TRY NOT TO BLUSH BUT IU BETTER COME AND ILL TEXT U TODAY AITE =P


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

IM UP ALREADY AND WORKING ON THE CDS FOR EVERYBODY FOR NEXT SATURDAY ALL NEW TRACKS AND DFW RMXS AITE SO YALL GET READY ILL HAVE EM FOR YALL SATURDAY SO YALL CAN BUMP EM SUNDAY SO GET AT ME AND IF U DONT HAVE MY NUMBER AND WOULD LIKE A CERTAIN CD GET AT ME CALL OR TXT 214 643 3603


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Feb 21 2010, 06:45 PM~16681147
> *ESTABA CON MADRE LAST NITE!!!
> *


 Simon! Aber si para este sabado no esta gacho el clima!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)+Feb 21 2010, 06:20 PM~16680934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks homies!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 22 2010, 07:52 AM~16686835
> *chillen homie waiting to see how this turns out and to see how many new riders coming out this year
> 
> 
> ...


 Are those models gona be there?


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 23 2010, 09:54 AM~16699145
> *LOL AITE ILL TRY NOT TO BLUSH BUT IU BETTER COME AND ILL TEXT U TODAY AITE =P
> *



LOL!! THNAKS FOR THE SMILEY FACE TEXT!!!
YOU REALLY SAID ALOT!!
:angry: 

DANG!! LOL


I'LL GO I PROMISE.. WHENS THE NEXT NIGHT TO CHILL?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 24 2010, 05:56 PM~16714615
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 Members: TEXASFINEST63, Mr.Ortiz
sup homie


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16688264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: ...HE WAS A COOL OL DUDE.......R.I.P


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *TTT</span> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

EVERYONE WHO WANTED A HIP HOP CD MY RECORDER WENT OUT SO IM HAVING TO IMPROVISE AND IMA TRY AND RMX THE SONGS TOGETHER ON ANOTHER PROGRAM BUT IF NOT I WILL HAVE ALL THE LATEST SONGS AND REMIXES ON A CD AND IT WILL BE $5 SO JUST TO LET YALL KNOW CAUSE I DONT WANA LET YALL DOWN, THANKS


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 24 2010, 11:14 PM~16718001
> *EVERYONE WHO WANTED A HIP HOP CD MY RECORDER WENT OUT SO IM HAVING TO IMPROVISE AND IMA TRY AND RMX THE SONGS TOGETHER ON ANOTHER PROGRAM BUT IF NOT I WILL HAVE ALL THE LATEST SONGS AND REMIXES  ON A CD AND IT WILL BE $5 SO JUST TO LET YALL KNOW CAUSE I DONT WANA LET YALL DOWN, THANKS
> *


That's good business right there homie. :thumbsup:

What kind of Christian Rap you got???

Need something like this.... :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:40 AM~16718388
> *That's good business right there homie. :thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of Christian Rap you got???
> ...



I TRY TO KEEP IT REAL WITH ALL PPL ON MY BUISNESS IN MUSIC IF I CANT DO A COMPLETE MIXTAPE ILL STILL GET YALL NEW MUSIC FROM THE RADIOS AND LOWER THE PRICE ITS ONLY FAIR AND IMA BE GETTING SOME SOON BRO I KNOW A COUPLE ARTISTS THAT DO CHRISTIAN RAP SO ILL GET YOU SOME FOSHO


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Feb 24 2010, 11:47 PM~16718476
> *I TRY TO KEEP IT REAL WITH ALL PPL ON MY BUISNESS IN MUSIC IF I CANT DO A COMPLETE MIXTAPE ILL STILL GET YALL NEW MUSIC FROM THE RADIOS AND LOWER THE PRICE ITS ONLY FAIR AND IMA BE GETTING SOME SOON BRO I KNOW A COUPLE ARTISTS THAT DO CHRISTIAN RAP SO ILL GET YOU SOME FOSHO
> *


Sounds good...I can even give you some artists names or some songs on a disc and let you mix 'em up and do ya thang.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:49 AM~16718509
> *Sounds good...I can even give you some artists names or some songs on a disc and let you mix 'em up and do ya thang.
> *



ALREADY BRO WE CAN DO THAT ILL DO THAT FOR YA JUST LET ME KNOW WATS UP BRO HERES MY CELL 214 643 3603 IF U NEED MUSIC OR DJ FOR A PARTY


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

IF ANYBODY NEEDS OR WANTS MUSIC JUST HIT ME UP CALL OR TXT AT 214 643 3603 OR IF U NEED ME FOR A PARTY AITE ILL HOOK YALL ALL UP WITH THE RIGHT PRICE I AINT 1 TO CHARGE ALOT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

any thing poping this saturday ?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 25 2010, 11:23 AM~16721289
> *any thing poping this saturday ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: SUP HOMIE!?! YES SIR, IT SHOULD BE GOING DOWN... MISSED LAST SATURDAY BUT GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 25 2010, 11:25 AM~16721298
> *:yes:  :yes: SUP HOMIE!?! YES SIR, IT SHOULD BE GOING DOWN... MISSED LAST SATURDAY BUT GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

me too =) ...


& big ups to DjSkillz on that Christian Rap topic... that's what's up


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

THE CD IS GONNA HAVE ALL THE HOTTEST NEWEST TRACKS FROM THE RADIO AND CLUBS ON IT AND IM ONLY PUTTING THE 1s THAT ARE HITS 4SURE AND SOME I RMXD MYSELF SO I WOULDNT LET YALL DOWN AITE AND JUST $5 DOLLARS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 27 2010, 04:35 AM~16740323
> *
> *


*ttt!!!!!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IT'S A BEAUTIFUL DAY...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*TTT* :nicoderm:

Tonight???


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

SORRY TO ALL THE HOMIES ABOUT THIS SATURDAY I HAD A HOUSE PARTY COME UP BUT I HEARD MYXTREME WAS THERE SO IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN THE SAME BUT I HAVE THE HIP HOP CD READY SO GET AT ME ONLY $5


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Good Turn out last night...


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

1 Members: lil joe



:wave: .....PICS????


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 28 2010, 10:04 AM~16749294
> *1 Members: lil joe
> :wave: .....PICS????
> *


 Here you go!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I like this black Regal!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

And this are some of the famous people that were at Sonics lastnight!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 28 2010, 12:41 PM~16750231
> *Nice pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 28 2010, 01:48 PM~16750279
> *And this are some of the famous people that were at Sonics lastnight!
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!.....THANKS LIL JOE


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

IT WAS KRUNK LAST NITE CHILLN EXCEPT 4 THA GAS PROBLEM I HAD LOLOLOLOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :loco:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

cruise today?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> 
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


What happened to this part? :dunno:

Next week? :dunno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:06 PM~16753153
> *What happened to this part? :dunno:
> 
> Next week? :dunno:
> *


i would have made it but i been working on the lincoln.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 28 2010, 02:48 PM~16750279
> *And this are some of the
> 
> famous? wow i should have gotten their autographs!!! damnit!
> ...


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:06 PM~16753153
> *What happened to this part? :dunno:
> 
> Next week? :dunno:
> *


 I was busy and by the time i went to Kiess it was to late 4:30 :0 
So i cruise Around Oak Cliff for a wile!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

TA GUENO JOTO.....


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Feb 28 2010, 09:18 PM~16754934
> *TA GUENO JOTO.....
> *


 Whos a JOTO???


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Feb 28 2010, 09:18 PM~16754934
> *TA GUENO JOTO.....
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 28 2010, 10:10 PM~16754812
> *I was busy  and by the time i went to Kiess it was to late  4:30 :0
> So i cruise Around Oak Cliff for a wile!
> *


Tambien...I took the kids around Clarendon and Ft. Worth Ave.

:dunno:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 28 2010, 09:23 PM~16755012
> *Whos a JOTO???
> *


 I DONT THINK I PUT A NAME SO I WAS REFERING TO ANYONE HOMIE....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 28 2010, 12:26 PM~16750111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures Jose and we had a good time


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 28 2010, 09:22 PM~16754067
> *
> 
> famous? wow i should have gotten their autographs!!! damnit!
> ...




<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>AY GIRL :uh: DONT WORRY.....LOL......ILL SIGN AN AUTOGRAPH FOR YOU NEXT WEEK END ...LMAO!....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Good turn out this past saturday... Nice pics... Should be getting better since it may be getting warmer. Hope to see ya this saturday.






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE BIG M CAME OUT FROM THE FUNK....... NOW THAS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT ..... MY V.P. HAD A BLOW OUT THIS SATURDAY THOUGH.....SO WE DIDNT MAKE IT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 1 2010, 12:54 AM~16756357
> *AY GIRL  :uh:  DONT WORRY.....LOL......ILL SIGN AN AUTOGRAPH FOR YOU NEXT WEEK END ...LMAO!....
> *



:0 will i get the honor of having ur presence at my party miss famous??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 28 2010, 01:09 PM~16750012
> *Here you go!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pics Jose...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

THIS 1 IS KLEAN .... WHO IS ROLLIN THIS 1 !!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

nice pix homie


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 1 2010, 11:12 AM~16759895
> *:0 will i get the honor of having ur presence at my party miss famous??
> *


YOU KNOW I WOULDNT MISS IT...


UMM... I MEAN THE LAST ONE, NOT THE OTHER 50 YOUR HAVING DURING THE WEEK..OH AND DO WE GET V.I.P AND BOTTLE SERVICE ALSO....... :cheesy: !


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Feb 28 2010, 09:56 PM~16755525
> * I DONT THINK I PUT A NAME SO I WAS REFERING TO ANYONE HOMIE....
> *


 Orale!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Feb 28 2010, 10:09 PM~16755694
> *Nice pictures Jose and we had a good time
> *


 Thanks homie! It was good to see you guys!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 1 2010, 10:57 AM~16760233
> *Nice Pics Jose...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 1 2010, 01:41 PM~16761772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 The Texas Gold Plater! This Mofo is clean!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 1 2010, 02:20 PM~16762139
> *nice pix homie
> *


 Thanks homie!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Mar 1 2010, 02:41 PM~16761772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 1 2010, 03:20 PM~16762139
> *nice pix homie
> *


x2


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 1 2010, 08:15 PM~16765671
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 1 2010, 02:41 PM~16761772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 1 2010, 01:41 PM~16761772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies that was the first time it hit the streets in a while


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 1 2010, 10:31 PM~16767670
> *Thanks homies that was the first time it hit the streets in a while
> *


ALREADY !! AND HE REPPIN FROM FUNKY TOWN ...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

KLEAN HOMITO !!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 1 2010, 07:41 PM~16763692
> *YOU KNOW I WOULDNT MISS IT...
> UMM... I MEAN THE LAST ONE, NOT THE OTHER 50 YOUR HAVING DURING THE WEEK..OH AND DO WE GET V.I.P AND BOTTLE SERVICE ALSO....... :cheesy: !
> *



other 50 parties?? lol its only 4 parties 

of course its VIP service! but its bring your own bottle :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 2 2010, 12:44 PM~16772095
> *other 50 parties?? lol its only 4 parties
> 
> of course its VIP service! but its bring your own bottle  :biggrin:
> *


THAT RIGHT THERE IS OL SCHOOL....LMAO!.....





















(PS CANT MAKE IT...IMMA BE AT SONICS....LOL! :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 2 2010, 08:04 PM~16776965
> *THAT RIGHT THERE IS OL SCHOOL....LMAO!.....
> (PS CANT MAKE IT...IMMA BE AT SONICS....LOL! :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 2 2010, 07:46 PM~16775878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 2 2010, 09:04 PM~16776965
> *THAT RIGHT THERE IS OL SCHOOL....LMAO!.....
> (PS CANT MAKE IT...IMMA BE AT SONICS....LOL! :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 2 2010, 06:48 AM~16769869
> *ALREADY !! AND HE REPPIN FROM FUNKY TOWN ...... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> KLEAN HOMITO !!!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 2 2010, 06:46 PM~16775878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice paint job!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ummmm I didn't even hear of this event...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 02:28 PM~16785706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT !!! WAS THIS ONLY ANNOUNCED AT THE ULC ????


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:

Is it going down this weekend or what? :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2010, 01:32 PM~16806392
> *hno: hno: hno: hno:
> 
> Is it going down this weekend or what?  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What's the deal?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 5 2010, 09:52 PM~16810129
> *What's the deal?
> *


 Its on for tonight!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 6 2010, 10:13 AM~16812594
> *Its on for tonight!!!
> *


Can some1 post direction on how to get to the sonic?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ITS ON TONIGHT GOT FAMILY FROM OUT OF TOWN COMING TO AND I GOT THE HIP HOP CDS FOR $5 20 TRACKS SO YALL HAVE EM FOR TONIGHT AND IF U WANT ANY OTHER KIND OF CD HIT ME UP UP THERE TONIGHT AND I GOT YA OR HITTHE CELL 214 643 3603 ORIF U NEED ME FOR ANY EVENT OR PARTY YALL KNOW I PLAY EVERYTHING


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 6 2010, 10:13 AM~16812594
> *Its on for tonight!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:

Que haces ahora Joe? I got the Regal all washed and ready to hit the street Homie. Hablame if your gonna cruise before Sonic tonight.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 6 2010, 10:32 AM~16812712
> *Can some1 post direction on how to get to the sonic?
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...1,0.090895&z=14


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup Homies?

4 Members: jvasquez, $CHARLIE BOY$, djskillz214, lil joe


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 6 2010, 09:32 AM~16812712
> *Can some1 post direction on how to get to the sonic?
> *


 East on 30 exit Cockrell hill rd. go right and go all the way to Illinois and make a left on Illinois and 1/2 a mile or less you gona see Sonics on the right side.
If you pass Cokrell hill go to the next exit Westmoreland and go right go all the way to Illinois and make a right on Illinois and 1/4 of a mile you'l see sonics on the left side.
Or if you coming from 20 east 20 exit Spur 408 north and exit Illinois make a right on Illinois and just go all the way till you see sonics on the right side.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:24 AM~16813035
> *Sup Homies?
> 
> 4 Members: jvasquez, $CHARLIE BOY$, djskillz214, lil joe
> *


 Whats up homie!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Mar 6 2010, 11:22 AM~16813021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:22 AM~16813021
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 Not much homie i was shooting some cans in my back yard! :0 todo sniper el Vato :biggrin: 
I been crusing since yesterday! Went to JB and jefferson clarendon you know the usual spots.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 6 2010, 11:28 AM~16813058
> *Not much homie  i was shooting some cans in my back yard! :0  todo sniper el Vato :biggrin:
> 
> Orale, let me know if you gonna roll out this afternoon while the sun is out and I'll roll with you.
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:24 AM~16813035
> *Sup Homies?
> 
> 4 Members: jvasquez, $CHARLIE BOY$, djskillz214, lil joe
> *



QUE ONDA HOMIE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 6 2010, 11:32 AM~16813080
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE
> *


Nada, still trying to get the ride ready. GOD willing things will go as planned.

Y tu?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:30 AM~16813072
> *
> *



Orale! simon!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:36 AM~16813100
> *Nada, still trying to get the ride ready. GOD willing things will go as planned.
> 
> Y tu?
> *



CHILLIN HOMIE WAITIN FOR MY CAR TO GET A MAKEOVER...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 6 2010, 11:39 AM~16813118
> *CHILLIN HOMIE WAITIN FOR MY CAR TO GET A MAKEOVER...
> *


  :0 

GOD BLESS Homie. I'm going to send you that info about next Sunday tambien.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:41 AM~16813130
> *  :0
> 
> GOD BLESS Homie. I'm going to send you that info about next Sunday tambien.
> *



ORALE HOMIE....


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

wats up with everybody yall ready for somic tonight


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 6 2010, 11:24 AM~16813038
> *East on 30  exit Cockrell hill rd. go right and go all the way to Illinois and make a left on Illinois and 1/2 a mile or less you gona see Sonics on the right side.
> If you pass Cokrell hill go to the next exit Westmoreland and go right go all the way to Illinois and make a right on Illinois  and 1/4 of a mile you'l see sonics on the left side.
> Or if you coming from 20  east 20 exit Spur 408 north and exit Illinois make a right on Illinois and just go all the way till you see sonics on the right side.
> *


Thanks


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 6 2010, 11:17 AM~16813302
> *Thanks
> *


 No problem!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ILLL BE AT SONIC TONIGHT SO YALL SPREAD THE WORD AND I GOT CDS ALL FOR $5


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone know someone with some Gold 14 wires?


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

WE UP AT SONIC EVERYBODY COME THROUGH SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

ON MY WAY!!


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

sonics on tonight its packed so if u aint here u missin out


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 6 2010, 10:51 PM~16816904
> *sonics on tonight its packed so if u aint here u missin out
> *


It sure was...way to hold it down out there tonight homie. :thumbsup:

GOD BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh yea it was crunk.


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

pics any1?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!!!! IT WAS PACKED!!!!!!!! I MISSED OUT


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

For those that didnt get to make it out....I got you
Check it out right here.....

3-6-10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMdSkO3pzVs


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Mar 7 2010, 09:24 PM~16822776
> *For those that didnt get to make it out....I got you
> Check it out right here.....
> 
> ...


NICE VIDEO BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

man ya'll doing it big I got to check this out havn't seen ****** in dallas roll deep like that since 96 97 been a min. :boink:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Mar 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16823186
> *man ya'll doing it big I got to check this out havn't seen ****** in dallas roll deep like that since 96 97  been a min. :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

3 Members: TEXASFINEST63, $CHARLIE BOY$, Loco 61
sup homies?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 7 2010, 08:12 PM~16823145
> *NICE VIDEO BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 7 2010, 08:19 PM~16823224
> *3 Members: TEXASFINEST63, $CHARLIE BOY$, Loco 61
> sup homies?
> *



SUP BRO WHATS GOOD WHENS THE NEXT VIDEO GONNA BE READY?????


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 7 2010, 10:20 PM~16823236
> *SUP BRO WHATS GOOD WHENS THE NEXT VIDEO GONNA BE READY?????
> *


probably after the show season maybe a little earlier ill let you know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Mar 7 2010, 08:24 PM~16822776
> *For those that didnt get to make it out....I got you
> Check it out right here.....
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$+Mar 7 2010, 09:21 PM~16823249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did Y'all do? It's been Raining all Day lol!  
:wave:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DAMN IT !! I'M GONNA NEED TO GET MY RIDE READY !!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 7 2010, 09:20 PM~16823229
> *X2
> *


x3 :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ggggggggggggggggyyyyyeaaaaaaa! 
I like that video!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 7 2010, 09:11 PM~16823891
> *ggggggggggggggggyyyyyeaaaaaaa!
> I like that video!
> *


YES SIR BOB !! IT WAS COOL !!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16823896
> *YES SIR BOB !! IT WAS COOL !!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Appreciate it fellas....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMdSkO3pzVs


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

BADASS VIDEO BRO IT WAS A BIG TURN OUT AND A GOOD NIGHT SOLD 10 CDS AND IF U DINDT GET YOUR COPY GET AT ME ONLY $5




> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Mar 7 2010, 11:54 PM~16824378
> *Appreciate it fellas....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMdSkO3pzVs
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

MAN I GOTTA ADMIT SATURDAY WAS A GOOD TURN OUT IF U DIDNT GO U MISSED OUT ON DARIDES MUSIC FOOD ANDALL AROUND FUN AND IF U DIDNT GET A COPY OF THE CD GET AT ME 214 643 3603 JUST $5 DOLLARS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*THANKS FOR ALL THA PROPS ON MY FIRST PAINT JOB HOMIES!! MADE ME FEEL REAL GOOD AND CONFIDENT!! :cool*:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

BAD ASS VIDEO I ESPECIALLY LIKE IT AT THE 2 MINUTE 33 SECOND MARK. 

_*
DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE *_


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What kinda cd/music you got?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 8 2010, 12:13 PM~16827962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

For those that didnt get to make it out....I got you
Check it out right here.....

3-6-10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMdSkO3pzVs


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

here you go bro :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 8 2010, 02:51 PM~16829128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed quote for the the Old School Homies. :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 8 2010, 04:29 PM~16829417
> *Fixed quote for the the Old School Homies. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

I was trying to post the video like that but it wouldnt let me...thanks for posting it....How did you do it?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 8 2010, 06:48 PM~16831027
> *
> *


What you know about that DJ Quik? I was bumpin him back in 91 in Jr. High. :biggrin:

I'm telling on my age... :nicoderm:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*HOW IT WENT DOWN!!  *
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 9 2010, 04:34 PM~16841690
> *HOW IT WENT DOWN!!
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad!
Whats the deal with the Elco?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 9 2010, 05:12 PM~16842084
> *Not bad!
> Whats the deal with the Elco?
> *


thanks homie! the elco still here u interested ?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Mar 8 2010, 09:27 PM~16832073
> *I was trying to post the video like that but it wouldnt let me...thanks for posting it....How did you do it?
> *


you get the code from youtube but only use the ending after the v=this
and put it between and then add reply :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

BAD ASS PAINT JOB CUZ IM GETTIN ALL THE MONEY TOGETHER TO GET THE MONTE CARLO RUNING SO I CAN START FIXING IT UP




> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 9 2010, 06:34 PM~16841690
> *HOW IT WENT DOWN!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ANYBODY WHO WANTS CDS OR WANTS A CERTAIN CD GET AT ME I GOT YA 214 643 3603


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 9 2010, 05:34 PM~16841690
> *HOW IT WENT DOWN!!  </span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/021610145151[1].jpeg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



:wow: <span style=\'colorurple\'>Awesome! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 9 2010, 10:40 PM~16846124
> *:wow: Awesome! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_*

HOPPIN TO GET SOLO RIDERS & CAR CLUBS

TO COME OUT FRIDAY 3/19/10 

& MAKE THIS A PRE-WEGO TOUR PARTY 

@ THE NEW "CLUB RECESS" LOCATED AT 

1110 WALTON WALKER HWY (LOOP 12) 

WE HAVE 7 POOL TABLES,LARGE BAR & IT'S

BYOB ... CHEAPER FOR DEM MIXX DRANK DRINKERZ !!!!


FLIER COMING SOON ........ THANX 

*_


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zMdSkO3pzVs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zMdSkO3pzVs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

3-6-10


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks good...  



> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 8 2010, 01:13 PM~16827962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Mar 10 2010, 05:22 PM~16852044
> *Looks good...
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Mar 10 2010, 03:22 PM~16852044
> *Looks good...
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

i got dorroughs new mixtape titled Gangsta Grillz for $5 so get at me if u want a copy get at me u know dorrough holding it down for dallas right now and doing it big so cop your cop heres the cell 214 643 3603 get at me


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *











DONT KNOW BOUT THIS WEEKEND.... THE FIGHT!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

BUMP FOR THA TRIPLE DAM D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TTGDT


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

any one rollin out to sonic tonight?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

DONT THINKS ANYTHINGS POPPIN TONIGHT IM ABOUT TO SEE WHATS OING ON IN THE FUNK!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 13 2010, 06:43 PM~16882568
> *
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

I WONT BE IN THE MIX AT SONIC FOR A WHILE SUM1 STOLE MY EQUIPMENT FROM THE TRUCK WHILLE I WAS INSIDE DA HOUSE PARTY I WAS LEAVIN FROM STUPID PPL NOW I GOT NUN AND IMA HAVE TO DO SUMTHIN TO RAISE THE MONEY TO GET SOME NEW EQUIPMENT STILL CANT BELIEVE IT THO I WORKED MY ASS OFF FOR ALL THAT AND IN AN INSTANT IT ALL GONE...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 14 2010, 02:25 AM~16885326
> *I WONT BE IN THE MIX AT SONIC FOR A WHILE SUM1 STOLE MY EQUIPMENT FROM THE TRUCK WHILLE I WAS INSIDE DA HOUSE PARTY I WAS LEAVIN FROM STUPID PPL NOW I GOT NUN AND IMA HAVE TO DO  SUMTHIN TO RAISE THE MONEY TO GET SOME NEW EQUIPMENT STILL CANT BELIEVE IT THO I WORKED MY ASS OFF FOR ALL THAT AND IN AN INSTANT IT ALL GONE...
> *


thats fucked up homie....worked your ass off and the next minute its gone....check pawn shops and shit like that....keep your head up homie


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

HELL YEA BRO I STARTED FROM NUN TO JUST 1 THEN THE MIXER THEN BOTH THEN THE SPEAKER AND THEY TOOK ALL THAT SO ALL I GOT IS MY CDS NOW BUT SHOOT I JUST GOTTA GET UP SUM MONEY AND I GOT A HOOK UP AT GUITAR CENTER SO ILL GET ME SUM NEW STUFF





> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 14 2010, 11:08 AM~16886057
> *thats fucked up homie....worked your ass off and the next minute its gone....check pawn shops and shit like that....keep your head up homie
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 14 2010, 04:25 AM~16885326
> *I WONT BE IN THE MIX AT SONIC FOR A WHILE SUM1 STOLE MY EQUIPMENT FROM THE TRUCK WHILLE I WAS INSIDE DA HOUSE PARTY I WAS LEAVIN FROM STUPID PPL NOW I GOT NUN AND IMA HAVE TO DO  SUMTHIN TO RAISE THE MONEY TO GET SOME NEW EQUIPMENT STILL CANT BELIEVE IT THO I WORKED MY ASS OFF FOR ALL THAT AND IN AN INSTANT IT ALL GONE...
> *


damn


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

HELL YEA SHIT PISSED ME OFF NOW ALL I GOT IS MY CDS CUZ SHOOT BUT I GOT PPL THAT ARE HELPIN ME OUT TO GET SOME MONEY TO GET NEW EQUIPMENT I WANTED TO SEE IF I COULD GET SUMTHING AT SONIC GOING AND PUT IT ALL TOGETHER





> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 14 2010, 01:06 PM~16886705
> *damn
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 14 2010, 02:25 AM~16885326
> *I WONT BE IN THE MIX AT SONIC FOR A WHILE SUM1 STOLE MY EQUIPMENT FROM THE TRUCK WHILLE I WAS INSIDE DA HOUSE PARTY I WAS LEAVIN FROM STUPID PPL NOW I GOT NUN AND IMA HAVE TO DO  SUMTHIN TO RAISE THE MONEY TO GET SOME NEW EQUIPMENT STILL CANT BELIEVE IT THO I WORKED MY ASS OFF FOR ALL THAT AND IN AN INSTANT IT ALL GONE...
> *


DAMN THATS MESSED UP CUZ !!!! :angry:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

HELL YEA CUZ SHOOT NOW I GOTTA START ALL OVER AND NEED TO GET AT LEAST 1000 CUZ THEY TOOK MY SPEAKER AND MY TURN TABLES AND THE MIXER WE WERE TRYING TO HUNT EM DOWN THO THERE WAS ALOT OF PPL AFTER EM WITH ME BUT I GOTTA GET NEW STUFF NOW :angry: 





> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 14 2010, 10:29 PM~16890621
> *DAMN THATS MESSED UP CUZ !!!!  :angry:
> *


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Went to Keist park on Sunday...didnt see anyone, Is there another spot?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Mar 15 2010, 08:35 AM~16894102
> *Went to Keist park on Sunday...didnt see anyone, Is there another spot?
> *


We were between the rec and the main playground until about 4:15pm then we went on the cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll see yall up there next Sunday......


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone Going to Sonic after the Carshow Saturday?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez+Mar 15 2010, 02:09 PM~16896415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What show is Saturday?

No Sonic for me this week...gotta be at Fair Park at 4am for THE BEAT show on Sunday. :420: I might be a little sleepy.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

They Will Be Filming Lowriders And Hot Chicks @ J Pepe's TV Show 2701 North Stemmons Freeway, Dallas @ 5:00 Tuesday 3-16-10... ... If you Can Go Out There And Get Pics of your Ride With Some Good Looking Models .. 


http://www.jpepes.com/


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks to Frankie we had one picture. Kiest Park waiting on G to decide to pull in the parking lot so we could roll. :biggrin:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 15 2010, 01:19 PM~16896525
> *:no: Gonna be at THE BEAT show all day this Sunday... :0
> What show is Saturday?
> 
> ...


My bad thought the show was on Saturday.......


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ONLY PICS I GOT OF KIEST PARK.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 15 2010, 09:01 PM~16899915
> *ONLY PICS I GOT OF KIEST PARK.
> 
> 
> ...


Send this to 7 friends or else the Love of your life will leave you. :roflmao: (Inside joke)


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 15 2010, 07:09 PM~16900004
> *Send this to 7 friends or else the Love of your life will leave you. :roflmao: (Inside joke)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

FORE THOSE WHO AINT HEARD SUM PPL STOLE MY EQUIPMENT SAT NIGHT WEN I WAS LEAVING THE PARTY I WENT IN ONLY FOR A BIT TO CHECK IF I HAD ALL MY STUFF N CLEAN UP AND I HAD IT LOCKED BUT THEY ONLY LEFT ME MY CDS AND TABLE THEY TOOK MY SPEAKE TURNTABLES AND MIXER SO I WONT BE AT SONIC FOR A WHILE TILL I CAN GET UP SOME MONEY BUT PPL ARE PITCHING IN TO HELP RAISE MONEY SO I CAN GET BACK TO DJING SO IF U WOULD LIKE TO HELP LET ME KNOW AT 214 643 3603 THANKS TO ALL THE PPL WHO ARE HELPING ME OUT I HIGHLY PRECIATE IT AND WEN I GET NEW EQUIPMENT WE TAKING THE SONIC SCENE TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Man we used to have our meetings there every sunday up until we started to switch up the locations... Pics look good posting up at Keist. Will have to try to make it out after the next couple weeks due to shows falling on sundays.








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 16 2010, 02:47 AM~16903651
> *FORE THOSE WHO AINT HEARD SUM PPL STOLE MY EQUIPMENT SAT NIGHT WEN I WAS LEAVING THE PARTY I WENT IN ONLY FOR A BIT TO CHECK IF I HAD ALL MY STUFF N CLEAN UP AND I HAD IT LOCKED BUT THEY ONLY LEFT ME MY CDS AND TABLE THEY TOOK MY SPEAKE TURNTABLES AND MIXER SO I WONT BE AT SONIC FOR A WHILE TILL I CAN GET UP SOME MONEY BUT PPL ARE PITCHING IN TO HELP RAISE MONEY SO I CAN GET BACK TO DJING SO IF U WOULD LIKE TO HELP LET ME KNOW AT 214 643 3603 THANKS TO ALL THE PPL WHO ARE HELPING ME OUT I HIGHLY PRECIATE IT AND WEN I GET NEW EQUIPMENT WE TAKING THE SONIC SCENE TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 16 2010, 06:07 AM~16904372
> *Man we used to have our meetings there every sunday up until we started to switch up the locations... Pics look good posting up at Keist. Will have to try to make it out after the next couple weeks due to shows falling on sundays.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


sounds good homie!!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

its gonna go down big time wen i get my equipment ima have artists coming thru every saturday night




> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 16 2010, 01:16 PM~16906489
> *
> *


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

*All CAR CLUBS & Bike Clubs are welcome!

Malibu 
1915 Greenville Ave
Dallas, Tx 

Dj Flip on the 1's and 2's 
Dj Rice and Ju on da mic'


$4 Wells & $4 Domestics & Other drink Specials too!  
NO SOLID T's...

21 and UP to party!
Grown Folks! 
NO children ALLOWED keep the gang signs @ home!!!! 



*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*TO ALL THE SUNDAY KIEST PARK RIDERS WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND SET A DATE TO HAVE THE BIG CHILL AND GRILL WE TALKED ABOUT. HOMIE JOHN IS INTERESTED ALSO SO LETS SEE HOW BIG OF A TURN OUT WE CAN MAKE IT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON!!! 
WHAT DATE DO YALL THINK IS BEST AND WHOS ALL DOWN?*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 18 2010, 12:36 PM~16927064
> *
> We'll be there!!!! Let me know!!!   *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 18 2010, 11:40 AM~16927616
> *
> We'll be there!!!! Let me know!!!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 18 2010, 12:36 PM~16927064
> *TO ALL THE SUNDAY KIEST PARK RIDERS WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND SET A DATE TO HAVE THE BIG CHILL AND GRILL WE TALKED ABOUT. HOMIE JOHN IS INTERESTED ALSO SO LETS SEE HOW BIG OF A TURN OUT WE CAN MAKE IT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON!!!
> WHAT DATE DO YALL THINK IS BEST AND WHOS ALL DOWN?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 18 2010, 11:36 AM~16927064
> *TO ALL THE SUNDAY KIEST PARK RIDERS WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND SET A DATE TO HAVE THE BIG CHILL AND GRILL WE TALKED ABOUT. HOMIE JOHN IS INTERESTED ALSO SO LETS SEE HOW BIG OF A TURN OUT WE CAN MAKE IT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON!!!
> WHAT DATE DO YALL THINK IS BEST AND WHOS ALL DOWN?
> *


lets us know homie Strictly Ridaz C.C. down to ride :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I say Sunday after Easter! This Sunday is the Beat show, the following Sunday is Gabby's car show,and then Easter Sunday.
Sunday April 11 how about from 3pm to 4pm at Kiess then at 4 we cruise! maybe come back to kiess later that day.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 18 2010, 11:36 AM~16927064
> *TO ALL THE SUNDAY KIEST PARK RIDERS WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND SET A DATE TO HAVE THE BIG CHILL AND GRILL WE TALKED ABOUT. HOMIE JOHN IS INTERESTED ALSO SO LETS SEE HOW BIG OF A TURN OUT WE CAN MAKE IT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON!!!
> WHAT DATE DO YALL THINK IS BEST AND WHOS ALL DOWN?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 18 2010, 03:24 PM~16928456
> *I say Sunday after Easter!  This Sunday is the Beat show, the following Sunday is Gabby's car show,and then Easter Sunday.
> Sunday April 11  how about from 3pm to 4pm at Kiess then at 4 we cruise! maybe come back to kiess later that day.
> *


I can do that!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 18 2010, 12:36 PM~16927064
> *THE TAKEOVER?!?!
> 
> hno: hno: hno: hno:
> ...


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 18 2010, 11:36 AM~16927064
> *TO ALL THE SUNDAY KIEST PARK RIDERS WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND SET A DATE TO HAVE THE BIG CHILL AND GRILL WE TALKED ABOUT. HOMIE JOHN IS INTERESTED ALSO SO LETS SEE HOW BIG OF A TURN OUT WE CAN MAKE IT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON!!!
> WHAT DATE DO YALL THINK IS BEST AND WHOS ALL DOWN?
> *


IF YALL THROW IT I'M DOWN!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 18 2010, 01:24 PM~16928456
> *I say Sunday after Easter!  This Sunday is the Beat show, the following Sunday is Gabby's car show,and then Easter Sunday.
> Sunday April 11  how about from 3pm to 4pm at Kiess then at 4 we cruise! maybe come back to kiess later that day.
> *


*sounds good so the 11th cruise from 2pm till about 3pm then every one meet up at keist with grills and food! and just all kick together! what yall think?*


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 18 2010, 08:54 PM~16932488
> *6 FLAGS</span> SHOW...*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 18 2010, 09:02 PM~16932603
> *THATS DAY EVERYONE WILL BE AT THE 6 FLAGS SHOW...
> *


 change of date


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$+Mar 18 2010, 09:02 PM~16932603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dammmm I forgot about that!


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ATTN: NORTH TEXAS, CENTRAL TEXAS, WEST TEXAS, EAST TEXAS, SOUTHERN OKLAHOMA, NORTHERN LOUISANA, ARKANSAS.

Irving Customz is a true one stop shop for all your lowrider and custom auto needs. We offer quality custom fabrication, modifications and installs for cars & trucks. We sell and have Hydraulic set ups, coil springs, telescopic cylinders & cylinder components, switches & switch cord, fittings, blocks, prestolite motors, gears, dumps and components, batteries, cups & suspension , donuts, ball joints, hoses, check valves, slow downs, tanks, y blocks, drop mounts & custom trailing arms, wrapped & partial reinforced frames, and chrome plating.

Contact
Ceaser 972-513-3752

or on LIL pm regal_swaga


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

whos all going to the 97.9 car show sunday? i need a ticket or a hook up cuz i go nun since my equipment got stolen hats how i made my money so if u cann get at me thanks 214 643 3603


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16646865
> *ITS OFFICIAL THEN!!!
> SATURDAY NIGHTS SONIC!!!
> SUNDAY 3PM KIEST PARK!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 18 2010, 11:36 AM~16927064
> *Let's do it next Sunday.. The weather should be better and people will be ready to roll out... Plus I'll be home.. This will be the first unorganized organzied Chill'n Grill, like ol'times... So like my Home boy Mark used to say; 'what up my niggies' </span>*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 02:44 PM~16953194
> *Let's do it next Sunday.. The weather should be better and people will be ready to roll out... Plus I'll be home.. This will be the first unorganized organzied Chill'n Grill, like ol'times... So like my Home boy Mark used to say; 'what up my niggies'
> *


Filipes car show in Foros is this coming sunday... At the Tattoo shop... And also Gabby's show in Forney!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Sunday April 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  3 to 4 pm at Kiess then cruise at 4pm then come back to Kiess park.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 21 2010, 02:30 PM~16953775
> *Sunday April 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     3 to 4 pm at Kiess then cruise at 4pm then come back to Kiess park.
> *


 TTT!


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

I'M HAVING A BIRTHDAY PARTY AT MY HOUSE IN CELEBRATION OF MY 21ST BIRTHDAY!!

ALL CAR CLUBS OF ULA AND ULC AND INVITED 
IT'S AT MY HOUSE
HERE'S MY CELL # 
214 924 2343
HIT ME UP FOR THE ADDRESS!!
BYOB
KIDS ARE WELCOME ALSO =)

DJ AND DRINKS 


=)

IT'S MARCH 26TH . MY HOUSE HERE IN PLEASANT GROVE
RIGHT OFF PRAIRIE CREEK & BRUTON IN FRONT OF
BRUTON BAZAAR

SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

im stacking up money to get new equipment i need to get 1000 so if u want any cds please hit me up or help me out if u want any event we have including the car clubs u can always count me yall all like family but if u need cds just call or txt me 214 643 3603 and let me know wats up and any cd is $5 for all of yall THANKS LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN IM NOT GONA LET PPL STOP ME FROM ACHIEVING MY DREAM


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

MY ***** STEVEN G GOT DOWN ON A SHIRT FOR ME!! :biggrin: 





























:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2010, 09:10 PM~16978837
> *MY ***** STEVEN G GOT DOWN ON A SHIRT FOR ME!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont' be crampin' my style young buck...that Nuthin' but a G thang is my old theme song. Don't make me take it back Old School style...I'm a changed man, but I still remember a few thangs. HAHAHA!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 23 2010, 07:17 PM~16978940
> *Dont' be crampin' my style young buck...that Nuthin' but a G thang is my old theme song. Don't make me take it back Old School style...I'm a changed man, but I still remember a few thangs. HAHAHA!!!
> *


HA HA I WAS BORN A G HOMIE!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2010, 09:18 PM~16978960
> *HA HA I WAS BORN A G HOMIE!!! LOL!!!
> *


Yeah, you must be if you were born on Cinco De Mayo. :0

Nice shirt.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 23 2010, 07:20 PM~16978988
> *Yeah, you must be if you were born on Cinco De Mayo. :0
> 
> Nice shirt.
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
HOW U KNOW THAT VATO? LOL? :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2010, 09:21 PM~16979021
> *:0  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> HOW U KNOW THAT VATO? LOL? :wow:
> *


It's a G Thang....that's how...

:dunno: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=40480

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 23 2010, 07:23 PM~16979062
> *It's a G Thang....that's how...
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


OH LOL LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2010, 09:25 PM~16979099
> *OH LOL  LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE
> *


 :banghead: :werd:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16979111
> *:banghead:  :werd:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

THAT BOY GOT SKILLZ SHOOT IMA HAVE TO GET HIM TO DO ME SOME SHIRTS






> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2010, 09:10 PM~16978837
> *MY ***** STEVEN G GOT DOWN ON A SHIRT FOR ME!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 24 2010, 12:56 AM~16983016
> *THAT BOY GOT SKILLZ SHOOT IMA HAVE TO GET HIM TO DO ME SOME SHIRTS
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*DID YOU SAY TAKEOVER????????*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2010, 08:10 PM~16978837
> *MY ***** STEVEN G GOT DOWN ON A SHIRT FOR ME!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Now where's Mine Lol! J/K :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 24 2010, 07:29 PM~16989877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 24 2010, 08:43 PM~16992229
> *Nice! Now where's Mine Lol! J/K  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:angry: if this truck was stolen my bro just seen it on 67 and ledbetter in dallas with no wheels on dummies!!
just thought id let homies know where it might be!!!








:angry:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:happysad: is sonic goin down tonight ????????? nice day today :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 27 2010, 08:29 AM~17015484
> *:angry: if this truck was stolen my bro just seen it on 67 and ledbetter in dallas with no wheels on dummies!!
> just thought id let homies know where it might be!!!
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

that sucks big time :angry: :angry:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Mar 27 2010, 07:59 AM~17015653
> *:happysad: is sonic goin down tonight ?????????  nice day today :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Mar 27 2010, 07:59 AM~17015653
> *:happysad: is sonic goin down tonight ?????????  nice day today :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



DONT KNOW GUEY BUT EVERYONE WILL BE AT KIEST PART FOR A CHILL AND GRILL....


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

what time????????? :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Mar 27 2010, 11:22 AM~17016149
> *what time????????? :angry:
> *


RIGHT NOW...


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:angry: :angry: too bad im at work


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone gonna be at Sonic tonight?


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

bad ass turn out for sonic tonite

big ups to low lyfe c.c. for comin out anyway


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 27 2010, 11:37 PM~17021044
> *bad ass turn out for sonic tonite
> 
> big ups to low lyfe c.c. for comin out anyway
> *


 :biggrin: we were late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

i was all late going i showed up a lil after 1130 and there were like 4 or 5 rides there 




> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 28 2010, 12:37 AM~17021044
> *bad ass turn out for sonic tonite
> 
> big ups to low lyfe c.c. for comin out anyway
> *


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2010, 09:10 PM~16978837
> *MY ***** STEVEN G GOT DOWN ON A SHIRT FOR ME!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



_*<span style=\'colorurple\'>NICE T "G"!!! LOL... I WANT ONE WITH "G THANG" TOO! =)</span>*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Mar 31 2010, 05:02 PM~17057121
> *TTT!
> *


WUSUP HOMIE


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Mar 31 2010, 10:24 AM~17054781
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>NICE T "G"!!! LOL... I WANT ONE WITH "G THANG" TOO! =)</span>
> *


you know i got you !! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

SUZY Q 

♥ his 1 & only!

Posts: 2,551
Joined: Oct 2008
Car Club: NONE! (once a dallas lowrider! always a dallas lowrider!)
:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 31 2010, 04:12 PM~17057215
> *WUSUP HOMIE
> *



Nothin much homie....Ordered them Led's for my Lac should be here by Friday.....I'm gonna install them for Saturday night...Yall going out to Sonic this Saturday?


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

whats da best time to be out there? Ive been twice, a lot of nice cars, but I always miss da ones in da pics? We get there like around 10.Another thing, does it bother anyone if ppl take pictures of their cars?


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 31 2010, 06:31 PM~17058195
> *SUZY Q
> 
> ♥ his 1 & only!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 












*I can't wait to see my new SHOWSTOPPA... the process has begun! Woo Hoo!!! *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Mar 31 2010, 11:09 PM~17061525
> *Nothin much homie....Ordered them Led's for my Lac should be here by Friday.....I'm gonna install them for Saturday night...Yall going out to Sonic this Saturday?
> *


awready hell yeah bro we'll be out there


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Mar 31 2010, 11:21 PM~17061672
> *whats da best time to be out there? Ive been twice, a lot of nice cars, but I always miss da ones in da pics? We get there like around 10.Another thing, does it bother anyone if ppl take pictures of their cars?
> *


i get there at about 8-9 but nah i dont think it bothers anyone or at least not me but everyones cool bro so come saturday bring all the rides family whatever bikes :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

TUCK'N 6S!!!!!!!! :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

PURPLE PEOPLE EATER GET'N A MAKEOVER????    hno: hno: :yes: :sprint:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

hoping to get some new equipment real soon by the end of the month at least so i can be back in the mix for yall and if u got a twitter follow Texas Finest Videos at http://twitter.com/TexasFinestDVD GET AT US!  :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 26 2009, 08:07 PM~14588760
> *SO EVERY SATURDAY ITS GOIN DOWN ALSO TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS WILL BE RECORDING SO BRING YOUR RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> STARTING AUGUST 1, 2009
> ...


ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 1 2009, 11:40 PM~14650340
> *A few pics i took, I'l post more tomorrow too
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 3 2009, 07:58 PM~14665425
> *A few more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 3 2009, 08:07 PM~14665551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 3 2009, 08:15 PM~14665657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

>





> X72


quote=lil joe,Aug 9 2009, 12:38 PM~14717357]
















































[/quote]


>


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

if anybody has a ride they selling and it runs get at me im looking for a new ride 214 643 3603 or pm me thanks


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 1 2010, 08:43 PM~17071278
> *if anybody has a ride they selling and it runs  get at me im looking for a new ride 214 643 3603 or pm me thanks
> *



Aint u wantin to get you dj stuff back first....JUST A QUESTION... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL HELL YEA BRO BUT I GOT SUM1 HOOKING ME UP ON THAT HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THE MONTH




> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 1 2010, 11:21 PM~17071771
> *Aint u wantin to get you dj stuff back first....JUST A QUESTION... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 1 2010, 10:24 PM~17072605
> *LOL HELL YEA BRO BUT I GOT SUM1 HOOKING ME UP ON THAT HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THE MONTH
> *



already homie...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

4SHO BRO ITS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME TILL IM BACK IN THE MIX AT SONIC 




> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 2 2010, 12:28 AM~17072645
> *already homie...
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 1 2010, 08:43 PM~17071278
> *if anybody has a ride they selling and it runs  get at me im looking for a new ride 214 643 3603 or pm me thanks
> *


i got a numark cd/ mixer all in one for sale!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttmft tonight its on! at sonic!! :biggrin:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

It's going down tonight!!!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

Been promoting the hell out of sonic lately so if we can lets get a good turn out and more videos to help spread it and show how we do



> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Apr 3 2010, 11:39 AM~17084871
> *It's going down tonight!!!!
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

daaaam right its on tonight cuz alot ofppl been hearing about sonic so lets get some good video and pics to show em wats up  




> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 3 2010, 08:27 AM~17084028
> *ttmft tonight its on! at sonic!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

its goin down tonight


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 6 2010, 11:06 AM~17111479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aawwwwready


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535921

HERES THE LINK FOR THE SIX FLAGS SHOW HOMIES CHECK IT OUT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice turn out last night...man, I was so tired. But I had to do a drive-by. :biggrin:

At least I was able to see the Lincoln takeover. :0 

Where the pics Frankie?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

IMA BE UP AT SONIC SOON WITH THE NEW RIDE JUST GOT A LITTLE FIXING UP TO DO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 11 2010, 02:20 PM~17160286
> *IMA BE UP AT SONIC SOON WITH THE NEW RIDE JUST GOT A LITTLE FIXING UP TO DO CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 11 2010, 03:20 PM~17160286
> *IMA BE UP AT SONIC SOON WITH THE NEW RIDE JUST GOT A LITTLE FIXING UP TO DO CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Spreewells?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 3 2010, 06:03 PM~17086742
> *its goin down tonight
> 
> 
> ...



I remember when this CD came out..... that was a long time ago.......


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:11 PM~17162744
> *Spreewells?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

PRECIATE IT  NOW I JUST GOTTA GET MY EQUIPMENT TO DJ UP THERE AGAIN





> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 11 2010, 05:39 PM~17161059
> *Nice! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

20 INCH SPINNERS THAT MATCH THE PAINT BRO  



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:11 PM~17162744
> *Spreewells?
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 11 2010, 03:20 PM~17160286
> *IMA BE UP AT SONIC SOON WITH THE NEW RIDE JUST GOT A LITTLE FIXING UP TO DO CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

THE 87 AND THE 88 GONNA BE PARKED IN THE FRONT OF SONIC POSTED UP




> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 12 2010, 12:11 PM~17168125
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 12 2010, 05:36 PM~17171012
> *    THE 87 AND THE 88 GONNA BE PARKED IN THE FRONT OF SONIC POSTED UP
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Any pics from Saturday? I know it was a good turn out.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*WHATS GOOD PEOPLE ... TRYIN TO HYPE THIS SPOT FROM DA FLOOR/UP !!! FREE ENTRY,6 POOL TABLES,LIGHTIN DANCE FLOOR & I'M N DA MIXX FROM 8-2 EVERY FRIDAY NITE !!! 

THIS SPOT IS IN OAK CLIFF OFF LOOP12 ON DA SRVC. RD. 

PLUS : IT'S OPEN TIL 4AM !!! SO IF YOU WANT TO CONTINUE AFTERWARDS & YOU'RE ALREADY IN,THEN YOU DON'T HAVE TO PAY !!! *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17164652
> *20 INCH SPINNERS THAT MATCH THE PAINT BRO
> *


SELL THA SPINNERS PUT 13 AND BUY YOUR DJ STUFF!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17192409
> *SELL THA SPINNERS PUT 13 AND BUY YOUR DJ STUFF!
> *


x13x7 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 14 2010, 02:43 PM~17192409
> *SELL THA SPINNERS PUT 13 AND BUY YOUR DJ STUFF!
> *


ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17192418
> *x13x7 :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

this past saturday was coo.. i need to come more often =)


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 6 2010, 09:06 AM~17111479
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ttt

i'll be there.. bet!


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

u sure do lol bout time!!! 



> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 15 2010, 02:25 PM~17202367
> *this past saturday was coo.. i need to come more often =)
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

Shoot can help me sell em and get the 13s cuz? cause thats wat i wanted to do  





> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17192409
> *SELL THA SPINNERS PUT 13 AND BUY YOUR DJ STUFF!
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 16 2010, 09:54 AM~17212019
> *Shoot can help me sell em and get the 13s cuz? cause thats wat i wanted to do
> *


i can get you some 13s quick let me know when you ready! you interested in that mixer i got?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 13 2010, 03:08 PM~17179975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

already shoot ill let u know when and yea ima see bout that to if my homeboy dont come thru wwith the equipment




> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 16 2010, 11:55 AM~17212030
> *i can get you some 13s quick let me know when you ready! you interested in that mixer i got?
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 17 2010, 12:08 PM~17220844
> *:wow:
> *


:wow:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 17 2010, 12:47 PM~17221091
> *:0
> *


:|


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 17 2010, 12:59 PM~17221177
> *
> *


You coming out tonight CharlieBoy?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:00 AM~17221184
> *You coming out tonight CharlieBoy?
> *



WHERE? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 17 2010, 01:01 PM~17221190
> *WHERE? :biggrin:
> *


Sonic.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:03 AM~17221204
> *Sonic.
> *



MIGHT WHAT BOUT YOU....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 17 2010, 01:07 PM~17221229
> *MIGHT WHAT BOUT YOU....
> *


I'll be there...I've been out all morning in Oak Cliff. :thumbsup:

Took the kids to Norma's and Oak Cliff Donuts. :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:15 AM~17221269
> *I'll be there...I've been out all morning in Oak Cliff. :thumbsup:
> 
> Took the kids to Norma's and Oak Cliff Donuts.  :0
> *



ORALE U GONNA BE HOPPIN ... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 17 2010, 01:17 PM~17221289
> *ORALE U GONNA BE HOPPIN ... :biggrin:
> *


lay and play Homie....no mas... :thumbsup:

Maybe next year... :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:22 AM~17221313
> *lay and play Homie....no mas... :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe next year... :0
> *



SOME ONE SAID U WERE THE NEW KING OF THE STREETS...... :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 17 2010, 01:23 PM~17221319
> *SOME ONE SAID U WERE THE NEW KING OF THE STREETS...... :0
> *


:wow:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 17 2010, 11:25 AM~17221326
> *:wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

rain or shine sonic?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 17 2010, 07:20 PM~17222912
> *rain or shine sonic?
> *


I went by...I'm chillin at home now...maybe next week for me. Big G, PM me your number Homie.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 17 2010, 11:23 AM~17221319
> *SOME ONE SAID U WERE THE NEW KING OF THE STREETS...... :0
> *


 We need a rookie "KING OF THE STREETS" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 20 2010, 02:09 PM~17248440
> *We need a rookie "KING OF THE STREETS" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:|


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 21 2010, 11:52 PM~17267622
> *:nicoderm:
> *


I GOTS THA WEEKEND OFF !! TIME TO STROLL THRU WITH DA HOMIES !!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 07:32 AM~17268391
> *I GOTS THA WEEKEND OFF !! TIME TO STROLL THRU WITH DA HOMIES !!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PIX OR IT WONT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 22 2010, 09:27 AM~17269890
> *PIX OR IT WONT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY ..... PUTTIN ON DA BUMPERS AND HEADED THAT WAY !!! OPEN UP 
DA TRUNK IF THERE'S PARKIN SPACES .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 12:26 PM~17270374
> *ALREADY ..... PUTTIN ON DA BUMPERS AND HEADED THAT WAY !!! OPEN UP
> DA TRUNK IF THERE'S PARKIN SPACES ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Get there early.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:41 AM~17270539
> *Get there early.
> *



WHATS EARLY ???


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 10:42 AM~17270544
> *WHATS EARLY ???
> *


730


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 22 2010, 12:45 PM~17270576
> *730
> *


You gotta tell him 6:30 so he shows up at 8...he's a DJ remember.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:45 AM~17270584
> *You gotta tell him 6:30 so he shows up at 8...he's a DJ remember.
> *



HAHAHAHAHA I'M >>>> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

7:30 ??????    



OK !! I'M THERE ..... I NEED SOME HELP WITH DA BUMPERS THOUGH PROQUE I GOT NO HELP ON HOLDIN THEM UP TO SCREW THEM ON .... ANY VOLUNTERS ??


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 10:47 AM~17270600
> *HAHAHAHAHA  I'M >>>>  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 7:30 ??????
> ...


u at im down.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 22 2010, 10:51 AM~17270633
> *u at im down.
> *


SATURDAY HOMIE ... BOUT NOON ??? 

THAT FOE PJ LOG OFF WHEN I POSTED THAT .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 12:56 PM~17270669
> *THAT FOE PJ LOG OFF WHEN I POSTED THAT ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:58 AM~17270681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 10:58 AM~17270681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 12:59 PM~17270689
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'M STILL >>>>> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 22 2010, 10:59 AM~17270688
> *:biggrin:
> *


SO WHA , NOON SATURDAY O QUE HOMIE ??? 


I'LL HIT YA UP TO MAKE SURE YOU AIN'T SITTEN SIDE WAYZ


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WHATS GOOD ?!?! uffin: uffin: 

People's Choice, ms_tx_legend214


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 23 2010, 10:27 AM~17279517
> *TTT
> *


So you must be serious about coming out this Saturday? :nicoderm:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 23 2010, 09:56 AM~17280203
> *So you must be serious about coming out this Saturday? :nicoderm:
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 23 2010, 09:56 AM~17280203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HECK YEA HOMIE ... I RARELY GET TO HANG WITH MY DLR BROTHAS & FELLOW LOWRIDERS ....... AND THATS CAUSE I GOT CALLED TO GO IN AFTER DA FACT THEY TOLD ME I COULD HAVE THE DAY OFF ...... 



MOULDINGS,BUMPERS,WASH AND A PLAKA !!! WE ROLLIN THRU ......


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 23 2010, 01:21 PM~17280944
> *HECK YEA HOMIE ... I RARELY GET TO HANG WITH MY DLR BROTHAS & FELLOW LOWRIDERS ....... AND THATS CAUSE I GOT CALLED TO GO IN AFTER DA FACT THEY TOLD ME I COULD HAVE THE DAY OFF ......
> MOULDINGS,BUMPERS,WASH AND A PLAKA !!! WE ROLLIN THRU ......
> *


:nicoderm: Pics or ... j.k ... I'm not gonna say it.

See you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:51 AM~17281192
> *:nicoderm: Pics or ... j.k ... I'm not gonna say it.
> 
> See you there. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Is it going down tonight?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 24 2010, 11:42 AM~17288560
> *Is it going down tonight?
> *


Word on the street is it's gonna be on tonight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 09:48 AM~17288600
> *Word on the street is it's gonna be on tonight!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks dude,see yall out there. :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

THAT WHITE ON WHITE DONK CUMIN OUT 2NITE :run: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

TONIGHT LETS TRY AND HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT SO WE CAN GET GOOD PICS FOR THE FLYERS I GOT ALOT OF EVENTS COMING FOR YALL SO SPREAD THE WORD AND BRING THE RIDES OUT uffin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 24 2010, 04:10 PM~17289749
> *TONIGHT LETS TRY AND HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT SO WE CAN GET GOOD PICS FOR THE FLYERS I GOT ALOT OF EVENTS COMING FOR YALL SO SPREAD THE WORD AND BRING THE RIDES OUT uffin:
> *


You know we got you Homie. You bringing out the Monte tonight?


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ALREADY BRO PRECIATE THAT AND NA AH I GOT A LITTLE PROJECT IM WORKING ON WITH IT GONNA MAKE IT MORE OF A LOWRIDER THAN IT IS  



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 04:37 PM~17289883
> *You know we got you Homie. You bringing out the Monte tonight?
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 24 2010, 05:19 PM~17290078
> *ALREADY BRO PRECIATE THAT AND NA AH I GOT A LITTLE PROJECT IM WORKING ON WITH IT GONNA MAKE IT MORE OF A LOWRIDER THAN IT IS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l see you guys there!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ima put together a car show in san antonio for a club so whos down? and i got a bar in dallas that ima do the same spread the word!  



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 05:33 PM~17290128
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 24 2010, 06:06 PM~17290257
> *  ima put together a car show in san antonio for a club so whos down? and i got a bar in dallas that ima do the same spread the word!
> *


Need more info first... :dunno:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

yea i kno i just gotta know if i can get yall to come out so i can get it all set up and get the flyers and right date where ppl can go 




> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 06:12 PM~17290279
> *Need more info first... :dunno:
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

GOOD TURN OUT TONIGHT GOT ALOT IF PICS AND ILL HAVE MORE MODELS COMING EVERY SATURDAY SINCE I CANT BRING THE MUSIC ILL BRING THE LADIES LOL


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 24 2010, 11:18 PM~17292963
> *GOOD TURN OUT TONIGHT GOT ALOT IF OR DIDNT HAPPEN... :biggrin:*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 24 2010, 11:20 PM~17292985
> *OR DIDNT HAPPEN... :biggrin:
> *


took the car out to prove who is the real rider but i gues the active ones aint really active after all :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 24 2010, 11:38 PM~17293119
> *took the car out to prove who is the real rider but i gues the active ones aint really active after all :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHHHHHHAAATTTTTTTT....... :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 24 2010, 11:39 PM~17293133
> *WHHHHHHAAATTTTTTTT....... :0
> *


oh yeah there was 3 singles out there even the one we just built from fort worth homeboy rolled with us after picking up his car from the shop and drove it all the way to fonky town :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 01:47 AM~17293184
> *"CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS!"
> *


fixed
:0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 11:53 PM~17293213
> *fixed
> :0
> *


no sir just the one that says i dont drive my car i was there all night and no show damm :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 01:55 AM~17293227
> *no sir just the one that says i dont drive my car i was there all night and no show damm :0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I drove my car from Arlington, to Ft Worth and then to Dallas... Leonard and me went and hung out at the


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 25 2010, 02:04 AM~17293608
> *I drove my car from Arlington, to Ft Worth and then to Dallas... Leonard and me went and hung out at the
> *


:dunno:

To be in person talking then forgetting what to say is one thing, but to be writing and just cut off the end is pure ludacris. Time to contact life alert old man


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 25 2010, 01:04 AM~17293608
> *I drove my car from Arlington, to Ft Worth and then to Dallas... Leonard and me went and hung out at the ZONA ROSA
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

bad ass night at sonic last night was oonnnnn!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 01:23 PM~17295606
> *bad ass night at sonic last night was oonnnnn!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x287424! lol


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:wow: sonic sonic sonic !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

dj skillz gots more pix


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*ROYAL CLASSICS WAS IN THA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 03:11 PM~17296568
> *ROYAL CLASSICS WAS IN THA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you already know post up some other ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 04:14 PM~17296588
> *you already know post up some other ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THATS ALL I GOT LOL BUT MY CUZIN GOTS MORE


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 03:15 PM~17296598
> *THATS ALL I GOT LOL BUT MY CUZIN GOTS MORE
> *


TELL HIM TO POST THEM


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

THE BIG M

AND

ESTILO


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 24 2010, 05:19 PM~17290078
> *ALREADY BRO PRECIATE THAT AND NA AH I GOT A LITTLE PROJECT IM WORKING ON WITH IT GONNA MAKE IT MORE OF A LOWRIDER THAN IT IS
> *


POST UP SUM PIX ALL IGOT IS VIDEO FOR THE DVD


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 12:23 PM~17295606
> *bad ass night at sonic last night was oonnnnn!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 I HEARD!... SORRY TO HAVE MISSED THAT ONE... :happysad: ..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 12:54 PM~17295798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ...


SUDDENLY.....IM CRAVING BISCUITS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63+Apr 25 2010, 01:54 PM~17295798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*AND THE COLOUR OF THE DAY IS: WAKA FLOCKA RED!!!* :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Apr 25 2010, 06:44 PM~17297509
> *:wow: ...
> SUDDENLY.....IM CRAVING BISCUITS..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hell yea it was we gonna have more models out there too :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 01:23 PM~17295606
> *bad ass night at sonic last night was oonnnnn!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 25 2010, 06:55 PM~17297596
> *Hell yea it was we gonna have more models out there too  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:wave: :wave: U SEE ME NOW LOL




> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Apr 25 2010, 06:57 PM~17297613
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 25 2010, 07:04 PM~17297664
> *:wave:  :wave:  U SEE ME NOW LOL
> *


lmmfao... yeah... on LIL... lol!!


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Check the Video of when Mr. Cartoon came to Dallas Last Year.
Mr. Cartoon in Dallas Last Year

If you want to be featured on Mr. Cartoon's Sanctioned video then show up on May 5th at the Metro PCS location at 2731 W. Northwest Hwy Ste 100 by 3:30pm the event will be from 4p-6pm

Mr. Cartoon will be signing autographs and last year I watched him check every car out and take pictures and talk we each person who brought their car.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ILL POST SOME OF THE PICS FROM SATURDAY AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT HOW LOL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 25 2010, 06:55 PM~17297596
> *Hell yea it was we gonna have more models out there too  :biggrin:
> *


If you vatos are the ones bringing these girls please remember people bring kids tambien. :thumbsup:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL WELL I KNO U JUST PASSED RIGHT BY ME AT SONIC :twak: :nono:




> lmmfao... yeah... on LIL... lol!!
> [/qu ote]


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 07:26 PM~17297832
> *If you vatos are the ones bringing these girls please remember people bring kids tambien. :thumbsup:
> *


o yea well this was the first time and i know wuts to be exceptable, it wont be like a car show because it is a public place and every1 is welcome so dont worry bro.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

4 Members: TEXASFINEST63, valdezRC86, geovela86, $CHARLIE BOY$
wut up homies


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 25 2010, 04:55 PM~17297596
> *Hell yea it was we gonna have more models out there too  :biggrin:
> *


where were tha models at? I HOPE ITS NOT THE ONE IN THE PIKS.............. :barf: :barf:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 09:10 PM~17298801
> *where were tha models at? I HOPE ITS NOT THE ONE IN THE PIKS.............. :barf:  :barf:
> *


well it wasnt a model it was more like a cool ass homegirl my cousin knows


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:08 PM~17298765
> *4 Members: TEXASFINEST63, valdezRC86, geovela86, $CHARLIE BOY$
> wut up homies
> *



QUE ONDA HOMIE....WHEN THE NEXT VIDEO COMIN OUT...


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

whats up dj skills I wanna see more of that clean ass linc lol I wonder whos linc that was lol I think I seen *ROYAL CLASSICS* ON IT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 09:11 PM~17298822
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE....WHEN THE NEXT VIDEO COMIN OUT...
> *


pretty soon myabe by july


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 09:11 PM~17298830
> *whats up dj skills I wanna see more of that clean ass linc lol I wonder whos linc that was lol I think I seen ROYAL CLASSICS</span>*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

LIKE THAT hUh


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 06:26 PM~17297832
> *If you vatos are the ones bringing these girls please remember people bring kids tambien. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:15 PM~17298895
> *MORE LIKE <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>YOU KNOW IT BRO 4LIFE *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 09:18 PM~17298942
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>YOU KNOW IT BRO 4LIFE</span>
> *


letters r badass huh?


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17298822
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE....WHEN THE NEXT VIDEO COMIN OUT...
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

sup spider53


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:20 PM~17298973
> *sup spider53
> *


sup sir here at home just came back from the traiders village and from abody's house from some fajitas you know i was runing out of converse :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 25 2010, 09:23 PM~17299015
> *sup sir here at home just came back from the traiders village and from abody's house from some fajitas you know i was runing out of converse  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 25 2010, 09:23 PM~17299030
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


DONK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 07:20 PM~17298968
> *WHAT UP HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CHILLIN CARNAL U WHATS GOOD ON THAT SIDE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:24 PM~17299034
> *:biggrin:
> *


got me like 4 sets this time even the new burgandy color :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

WUT IT DO TEXASFINEST63


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 25 2010, 07:25 PM~17299055
> *got me like 4 sets this time even the new burgandy color :0  :biggrin:
> *


.



QUE ONDA GUEY.....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53+Apr 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17299055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:27 PM~17299074
> *DAAAMN SHOULD OF GOT ME SOME GUEY
> SUP HOMIE
> *


homeboy had a lot more colors then before i was even like damm and he had my size this time :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

I GOT THAT PLATE HOLDER N SUM CORNER LIGHTS 4 THA M C


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

PPIIIICCCS??????????


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

FRESH DRESSED LIKE 50 BUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 25 2010, 09:28 PM~17299105
> *I GOT THAT PLATE HOLDER N SUM CORNER LIGHTS 4 THA M C
> *


I NEED IT HOLLA AT ME


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:30 PM~17299120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats what i got but for 33 bucks :0 :biggrin: each pair


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 25 2010, 09:31 PM~17299137
> *man thats what i got but for 33 bucks :0  :biggrin: each pair
> *


DAMN I NEED SOME DARK BLUES TO MATCH THA MONTE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:32 PM~17299145
> *DAMN I NEED SOME DARK BLUES TO MATCH THA MONTE
> *


he had them so did the baby blues :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:25 PM~17299054
> *CHILLIN CARNAL U WHATS GOOD ON THAT SIDE
> *


CHILLN CHILLN BOUT TO GET FOR THE J O B TOMORROW


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 25 2010, 09:33 PM~17299163
> *he had them so did the baby blues :0  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA IMA HAV TO GO CHECK UP ON THEM


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:34 PM~17299179
> *HELL YEA IMA HAV TO GO CHECK UP ON THEM
> *


he is on one of those canopy's not the big all brown ones but the lil ones by the back left almost by the used stuff


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 25 2010, 09:36 PM~17299202
> *he is on one of those canopy's not the big all brown ones but the lil ones by the back left almost by the used stuff
> *


HOLD ON THEY R NEW RIGHT :uh: .........NA JUST KIDDING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17299202
> *he is on one of those canopy's not the big all brown ones but the lil ones by the back left almost by the used stuff
> *


YOU KNOW HOW MANY CANOPYS THEY ARE...CHINGOS


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:37 PM~17299213
> *HOLD ON THEY R NEW RIGHT :uh: .........NA JUST KIDDING HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


comeon i dont buy used clothes :biggrin: or shoes :biggrin: new on a box


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17299118
> *PPIIIICCCS??????????
> *


X5! Lol


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Apr 25 2010, 09:37 PM~17299222
> *YOU KNOW HOW MANY CANOPYS THEY ARE...CHINGOS
> *


WUT UP REGAL SWAGA


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Apr 25 2010, 07:37 PM~17299222
> *YOU KNOW HOW MANY CANOPYS THEY ARE...CHINGOS
> *


not like the lil metal canopy's fool dont you remember you were there with me :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 09:38 PM~17299232
> *comeon i dont buy used clothes :biggrin: or shoes :biggrin: new on a box
> *


AWREADY HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

DAMN I JUST NOTICED YOU GOT TWO ACCOUNTS


WTF

SPIDER53
PROJECT79


OR DO U? :0


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 08:38 PM~17299234
> *X5! Lol
> *


X6


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 09:40 PM~17299266
> *X6
> *


X7


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

LOW4LIFE IN DA BUILDIN


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TOPIC IS BLOWIN UP ON NUTHIN LOL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:40 PM~17299261
> *DAMN I JUST NOTICED YOU GOT TWO ACCOUNTS
> WTF
> 
> ...


i do one for the 53 and the spider truck but i have to check my pm's you know i hardly use this one but sometimes i forget i'm using it and change to the project 79 that is the new one for the monte you know but i'm still spider no mater what :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

OH NO IM JUST WRITING ALOT :banghead:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:38 PM~17299238
> *WUT UP REGAL SWAGA
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 09:43 PM~17299299
> *i do one for the 53 and the spider truck but i have to check my pm's you know i hardly use this one but sometimes i forget i'm using it and change to the project 79 that is the new one for the monte you know but i'm still spider no mater what :biggrin:
> *


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17299290
> *TOPIC IS BLOWIN UP ON NUTHIN LOL
> *


I KNOW RIGHT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Apr 25 2010, 09:44 PM~17299308
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE....
> *


CHILLIN TRYIN TO GET SOME CHUCKS


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:45 PM~17299321
> *CHILLIN TRYIN TO GET SOME CHUCKS*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 09:45 PM~17299330
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


CHUCKS


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:46 PM~17299339
> *CHUCKS
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

6 Members: TEXASFINEST63, project 79, $CHARLIE BOY$, regal_swaga, RIDINDRTY64, $i~am~G~cast$

G CAST SUP DOG


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:45 PM~17299321
> *CHILLIN TRYIN TO GET SOME CHUCKS
> *


ORALE...ME GETTING READY TO EAT...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Apr 25 2010, 07:47 PM~17299350
> *ORALE...ME GETTING READY TO EAT...
> *


damm i just ate fajitas like a mug you should gone to my bros house man it was good :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 07:48 PM~17299362
> *damm i just ate fajitas like a mug you should gone to my bros house man it was good :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW GUEY..BUT I WAS TIRED...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT NOT BOUGHT
IF YOU AINT ON 13" YOU AINT GOT SHIT
WHATS SO GOOD ABOUT BUILDING A CAR IF YOU DONT DRIVE IT OR HIT YOUR SWITCH
RESURECTED 53 BEL AIR IN PROGRESS


:0 OOO DONK MAN LOL


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

UH OH TOPICS DIEING OUT NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 07:49 PM~17299375
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT NOT BOUGHT
> 13's is the way to go even 14's is cool but for hoping if you aint on 13's you aint got shit </span>  :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17299427
> *13's is the way to go even 14's is cool but for hoping if you aint on 13's you aint got shit  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

Chillin, im on my phone and it stays logged on until i log out


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:02 PM~17299558
> *Chillin, im on my phone and it stays logged on until i log out
> *


O AITE :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

5 Members: TEXASFINEST63, $i~am~G~cast$, RIDINDRTY64, geovela86, valdezRC86


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:02 PM~17299571
> *O AITE :biggrin:
> *


you still want to put that lil set up in the MONTE REY???


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:45 PM~17299331
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*ROYAL CLASSICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:04 PM~17299583
> *you still want to put that lil set up in the MONTE REY???
> *


YEa BUT NOT RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 10:04 PM~17299586
> *ROYAL CLASSICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *












ITS ALL GOOD WE FAMILY 

LITTERLY :biggrin:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17299579
> *5 Members: TEXASFINEST63, $i~am~G~cast$, RIDINDRTY64, geovela86, valdezRC86
> *



HOW YOU PUT A PIC ON UR PROFILE ON HERE I TRIED BUT IT AINT LETTING ME


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 10:06 PM~17299620
> *HOW YOU PUT A PIC ON UR PROFILE ON HERE I TRIED BUT IT AINT LETTING ME
> *


MAKE THE PIC SMALLER THEN TRY IT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 08:06 PM~17299620
> *HOW YOU PUT A PIC ON UR PROFILE ON HERE I TRIED BUT IT AINT LETTING ME
> *


if you dont have enough post it wont let you and if the pic is got to many pixels or something like that it wont let you fist post the pic tru photobucket on layitlow and the pixels get to what they need to be then post it on your avatar settings  thats how i do it :biggrin:


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

5 members:$i~am~G~cast$,* RIDINDRTY64*, TEXASFINEST63, project 79, valdezRC86

Que onda guey?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!*_ :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 09:09 PM~17299665
> *if you dont have enough post it wont let you and if the pic is got to many pixels or something like that it wont let you fist post the pic tru photobucket on layitlow and the pixels get to what they need to be then post it on your avatar settings  thats how i do it :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS COMPLACATED


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:09 PM~17299672
> *5 members:$i~am~G~cast$, RIDINDRTY64, TEXASFINEST63, project 79, valdezRC86
> 
> Que onda guey?
> *


_*SUP!!*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 10:09 PM~17299665
> *if you dont have enough post it wont let you and if the pic is got to many pixels or something like that it wont let you fist post the pic tru photobucket on layitlow and the pixels get to what they need to be then post it on your avatar settings  thats how i do it :biggrin:
> *



OR



U CAN OPEN THE PIC IN THE PAINT PROGRAM ON UR PC AND RESIZE/SKEW IT TOO ABOUT AN 20 BY 20 THEN UPLOAD IT HAHA

BUT FOR REAL IT WORKS


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 08:09 PM~17299665
> *if you dont have enough post it wont let you and if the pic is got to many pixels or something like that it wont let you fist post the pic tru photobucket on layitlow and the pixels get to what they need to be then post it on your avatar settings  thats how i do it :biggrin:
> *


ya no te cuelges joto :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 08:10 PM~17299691
> *SOUNDS COMPLACATED
> *


ITS THE ON LY WAY I'M ABLE TO DOIT CAUSE I DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE PICS SMALLER :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17299703
> *OR
> U CAN OPEN THE PIC IN THE PAINT PROGRAM ON UR PC AND RESIZE/SKEW IT TOO ABOUT AN 20 BY 20 THEN UPLOAD IT HAHA
> 
> ...


sounds easier but i aint to computer friendly you know :biggrin:but give me a welder and then we talking the same language:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 10:12 PM~17299724
> *sounds easier but i aint to computer friendly you know :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 10:12 PM~17299724
> *sounds easier but i aint to computer friendly you know :biggrin:but give me a welder and then we talking the same language:biggrin:
> *


AND A SET UP PISTON PUMPS HUH?


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:16 PM~17299792
> *AND A SET UP PISTON PUMPS HUH?
> *


THANKS TO TEXASFINEST63


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WILL SONIC CHILL NIGHTS DALLAS TEXAS REACH 100 PAGES TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17299792
> *AND A SET UP PISTON PUMPS HUH?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 10:19 PM~17299829
> *THANKS TO TEXASFINEST63
> *


TOLD YOU CUZ IF YOU HAVE ANY MORE QUESTIONS YOU CAN REACH ME AT MYSPACE.COM/TEXASFINESTVIDEOS OR MYSPACE.COM/214BIGE OR LAYITLOW.COM FORUM SONIC CHILL NIGHTS 

LOL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17299708
> *ya no te cuelges joto  :biggrin:
> *


dont be jealouse joto :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 08:21 PM~17299876
> *dont be jealouse joto :biggrin:
> *




:wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:26 PM~17299945
> *:wow:
> *


SAY BRO WAS UR RIDE AT SONIC


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 08:19 PM~17299829
> *THANKS TO TEXASFINEST63
> *



BETTER PIK HOMIE HOMEGIRL COVERS HALF OF YOUR CAR


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:27 PM~17299956
> *SAY BRO WAS UR RIDE AT SONIC
> *



NA HOMIE GETTIN WORK DONE TO IT....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:27 PM~17299958
> *BETTER PIK HOMIE HOMEGIRL COVERS HALF OF YOUR CAR
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:21 PM~17299874
> *TOLD YOU CUZ IF YOU HAVE ANY MORE QUESTIONS YOU CAN REACH ME AT MYSPACE.COM/TEXASFINESTVIDEOS OR MYSPACE.COM/214BIGE OR LAYITLOW.COM FORUM SONIC CHILL NIGHTS
> 
> LOL
> *


YOU FORGOT UR CELL NUMBER


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:28 PM~17299972
> *NA HOMIE GETTIN WORK DONE TO IT....
> *


OK NA BECAUSE I NOTICE YOU PAINTED IT IN UR AVATAR


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 10:28 PM~17299978
> *YOU FORGOT UR CELL NUMBER
> *


OH YEA LET ME GIVE U MY SS # TOO :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:29 PM~17299995
> *OK NA BECAUSE I NOTICE YOU PAINTED IT IN UR AVATAR
> *



YEA HOMIE IT WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:31 PM~17300017
> *YEA HOMIE IT WILL BE OUT SOON
> *


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:30 PM~17300013
> *OH YEA LET ME GIVE U MY SS # TOO :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

PASTER OF THE STREETS QUE ONDA HOMIE....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

4 Members: TEXASFINEST63, project 79, jvasquez, valdezRC86


:yes: SUP HOMIE


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:30 PM~17300013
> *OH YEA LET ME GIVE U MY SS # TOO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

7 Members: TEXASFINEST63, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, $CHARLIE BOY$, RIDINDRTY64, project 79, jvasquez, valdezRC86


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17298756
> *o yea well this was the first time and i know wuts to be exceptable, it wont be like a car show because it is a public place and every1 is welcome so dont worry bro.
> *


5 pages since I posted this...I need to catch up...but thanks Big E. Can't imagine me another spot to kick it on Saturday nights. Thanks Homie! :thumbsup: 

BTW: I'm ready for that Vol. 9 (Radio Version) :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17300124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK OK U GOT ME :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17300135
> *5 pages since I posted this...I need to catch up...but thanks Big E. Can't imagine me another spot to kick it on Saturday nights. Thanks Homie! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW: I'm ready for that Vol. 9 (Radio Version) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17300135
> *5 pages since I posted this...I need to catch up...but thanks Big E. Can't imagine me another spot to kick it on Saturday nights. Thanks Homie! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW: I'm ready for that Vol. 9 (PASTER Version) :biggrin:
> *



FIXED HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:39 PM~17300157
> *FIXED HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 MORE PAGES TIL 100 WHOSE DOWN?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:39 PM~17300157
> *FIXED HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


you crazy fool :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

CRICKET


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 08:43 PM~17300217
> *you crazy fool :biggrin:
> *



HE KNOW IAM B/S HOMIE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:44 PM~17300223
> *HE KNOW IAM B/S HOMIE
> *


OR DOES HE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:44 PM~17300222
> *    CRICKET
> *



LETS SEE A SNEEK PEEK OF VOL..9
:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17300114
> *PASTER OF THE STREETS QUE ONDA HOMIE....
> *


he was trying to nose up but then he went home :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:45 PM~17300241
> *LETS SEE A SNEEK PEEK OF VOL..9
> :biggrin:
> *


OK








LOL


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 10:45 PM~17300244
> *he was trying to nose up but then he went home :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOOOW


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TF PREVIEW COMIN SOON


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$+Apr 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17300114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't try, I did...ask Regal_Swaga. Not that anything would have happened. My batteries were so dead I could barely raise the back.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:50 PM~17300330
> *FIXED FOR REAL
> I'm in the canton.
> Fixed for Charlie.
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW


I LOVE INSTIGATINING


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 10:51 PM~17300349
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW
> I LOVE INSTIGATINING
> *


Just tellin' the truth.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*"CUTIE PIE 64"*_</span>


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:52 PM~17300365
> *Just tellin' the truth.
> *


OOOOHHHHH

HE SAID JUST TELLIN THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 08:50 PM~17300330
> *FIXED FOR REAL
> I'm in the canton.
> Fixed for Charlie.
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: i didn teven knew :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:51 PM~17300349
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW
> I LOVE INSTIGATINING
> *


DAMN I SURE DID SPELL IT WRONG IAM A MEXICAN WHAT CAN I SAY :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 10:52 PM~17300383
> *OOOOHHHHH
> 
> HE SAID JUST TELLIN THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 25 2010, 10:52 PM~17300368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOWWWEEEEEEE


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17300124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 10:52 PM~17300387
> *:0  :biggrin: i didn teven knew :biggrin:
> *


OH HE DIDNT EVEN KNEW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

8 Members: TEXASFINEST63, RIDINDRTY64, $CHARLIE BOY$, MRS. VETO MCC, 214RIDERZ, project 79, jvasquez, droptopt-bird

DAAAMN


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 10:54 PM~17300420
> *OH HE DIDNT EVEN KNEW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 08:54 PM~17300420
> *OH HE DIDNT EVEN KNEW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: next time we shall see :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 25 2010, 10:55 PM~17300448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 10:56 PM~17300451
> *:biggrin: next time we shall see :biggrin:
> *


I'm there every week...real rider style...calling out all hoppers!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:57 PM~17300470
> *I'm there every week...real rider style...calling out all hoppers!!!!
> *


OK OK SOON HOMIE WE NOSIN UP


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17300470
> *I'm there every week...real rider style...calling out all hoppers!!!!
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

100!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

7 Members: jvasquez, TEXASFINEST63, resiewdub13, Lil_Jesse, project 79, RIDINDRTY64, droptopt-bird
SUP HOMIES


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

RC IS BACK


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17300124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lincoln homie!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 11:02 PM~17300579
> *Nice Lincoln homie!
> *


It's aite.... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 11:03 PM~17300586
> *It's aite.... :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOOOW

GET THAT SH!%


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 25 2010, 09:52 PM~17300368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

11 Members: TEXASFINEST63, $CHARLIE BOY$, DONK_MAN214, project 79, jvasquez, A&mCustoms, valdezRC86, cutebratt04, Lil_Jesse, resiewdub13, RIDINDRTY64


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

DAMN CANT WAIT TO SEE BOTH 64'S AT SONIC


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

DID I HEAR SUM1 SAY DONKMAN!!!!!!!!!! :guns: :machinegun: :ninja: :sprint: :run:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 PM~17300621
> *DID I HEAR SUM1 SAY DONKMAN!!!!!!!!!! :guns:  :machinegun:  :ninja:  :sprint:  :run:
> *


DONK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17300586
> *It's aite.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Whats up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17300470
> *I'm there every week...real rider style...calling out all hoppers!!!!
> *


damm i dont know if you should say that cause people get served that way :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 11:06 PM~17300636
> *damm i dont know if you should say that cause people get served that way :0  :biggrin:
> *


UH OH IS TEXAS FINEST GUNNA HAVE MORE FOOTAGE LOL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 11:06 PM~17300636
> *damm i dont know if you should say that cause people get served that way :0  :biggrin:
> *


So that mean you coming out next week?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 09:06 PM~17300636
> *damm i dont know if you should say that cause people get served that way :0  :biggrin:
> *



I BELIEVE IT ... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17300656
> *So that mean you coming out next week?
> *


CALLIN OUT PROJECT 79 :0


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 10:02 PM~17300579
> *Nice Lincoln homie!
> *


preciate it bro still no wheres near done


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 PM~17300630
> *:0 Whats up homie? :biggrin:
> *


:0

Chillin, just blowing up the spot. :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17300653
> *UH OH IS TEXAS FINEST GUNNA HAVE MORE FOOTAGE LOL
> *



HOMIE HAVE YOU VIDEO READY SOMEONE WILL GET SERVED REAL SOON AINT THAT RIGHT SPIDER...


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

I MIGHT HAVE 2 TRADE THA WHITE DONK 4 THA WHITE 64   hno: :drama:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17300663
> *I BELIEVE IT ... :biggrin:
> *


Does that mean you coming too? :|

Not in the stang either...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0













































































:biggrin: Don't take much to ruffle feathers around here.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TOPICS BLOWIN UP


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 09:08 PM~17300672
> *preciate it bro still no wheres near done
> *


Any more pics?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

IT GOES DOWN EVERY SAT NITE IN D TOWN AT SONIC


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:09 PM~17300692
> *Does that mean you coming too? :|
> 
> Not in the stang either...
> *



YEA I BE THERE..... :0

BUT MY RANFLA IS GETTIN DONE U KNOW THAT HOMIE...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 11:10 PM~17300717
> *Any more pics?
> *


I'm uploading 50 right now...but some people might not want them since there's no females in 'em.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: TEXASFINEST63, DONK_MAN214, project 79, Kustom 401K, resiewdub13, DALLAS-G, $CHARLIE BOY$, jvasquez, SEISKUATRO,SS, Lil_Jesse, valdezRC86
BLOWIN UP


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 11:12 PM~17300751
> *I'm uploading 50 right now...but some people might not want them since there's no females in 'em.
> *


C'MON


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

N LAST BUT NOT LEAST THE FAM RIDE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17300656
> *So that mean you coming out next week?
> *


i dont know there was some fight going on there for i dont know i just dont want any problems but you never know and you beter not have an excuse like my batts were low :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 11:11 PM~17300745
> *YEA I BE THERE..... :0
> 
> BUT MY RANFLA IS GETTIN DONE U KNOW THAT HOMIE...
> *


That's why I said it...


Calling out all G-Body's :0

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:08 PM~17300673
> *:0
> 
> Chillin, just blowing up the spot. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86+Apr 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17300771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOON REAL SOON


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17300772
> *i dont know there was some fight going on there for i dont know i just dont want any problems but you never know and you beter not have an excuse like my batts were low :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17300772
> *i dont know there was some fight going on there for i dont know i just dont want any problems but you never know and you beter not have an excuse like my batts were low :biggrin:
> *


Charging right now... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17300773
> *That's why I said it...
> Calling out all G-Body's :0
> 
> ...



ILL TELL U WHAT HOMIE LET ME GET MY RIDE READY AND SWITCH UP AND WILL SEE WAS UP JUS DONT SAY YOUR BATTS WERE LOW... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 11:16 PM~17300809
> *Charging right now... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 10:10 PM~17300717
> *Any more pics?
> *











BEFORE

N









AFTER


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79+Apr 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17300772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is there an echo in here :dunno:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 11:17 PM~17300828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LINC


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 10:18 PM~17300841
> *NICE LINC
> *


LOL


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:18 PM~17300835
> *Is there an echo in here :dunno:
> *



:twak: :dunno:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:15 PM~17300796
> *:wow:
> *


yeah some were trowing blows out there


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 11:19 PM~17300848
> *LOL
> *


NO REALLY I WAS LOOKIN AT IT AND THAT BITCH IS NICE CUZ


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

good turn out last night :thumbsup:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 10:20 PM~17300870
> *NO REALLY I WAS LOOKIN AT IT AND THAT BITCH IS NICE CUZ
> *


AWREADY I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

1 for DONKMAN


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> SAY UR CAR SHOW IS MAY 22 RIGHT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> > SAY CAR SHOW IS MAY 22 RIGHT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 11:23 PM~17300924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK THIS IS MY DEADLINE FOR NOSIN UP TO HOP


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

THANKS THOUGHT I GOT LEFT OUT CUASE II'M ON 6'SSSSSSSSSS :drama:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 25 2010, 11:25 PM~17300953
> *THANKS THOUGHT I GOT LEFT OUT CUASE II'M ON 6'SSSSSSSSSS :drama:
> *


DONK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 11:24 PM~17300936
> *OK THIS IS MY DEADLINE FOR NOSIN UP TO HOP
> *


:thumbsup:

There will be a hop at our show too.

CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:24 PM~17300936
> *OK THIS IS MY DEADLINE FOR NOSIN UP TO HOP
> *


you calling out jvazquez :0 i cant wait to see this :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 11:26 PM~17300967
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> There will be a hop at our show too.
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 25 2010, 11:25 PM~17300953
> *THANKS THOUGHT I GOT LEFT OUT CUASE II'M ON 6'SSSSSSSSSS :drama:
> *


To each his own...it is a clean drop.


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

HOLLA AT YALL LATERS GOTTA BE UP AT 5:30 FOR WORK "WHACK"


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 11:27 PM~17300997
> *HOLLA AT YALL LATERS GOTTA BE UP AT 5:30 FOR WORK "WHACK"
> *


LATER CUZ BE SAFE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 11:27 PM~17300997
> *HOLLA AT YALL LATERS GOTTA BE UP AT 5:30 FOR WORK "WHACK"
> *


:yes:

Later Homie.


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 10:28 PM~17301004
> *LATER CUZ BE SAFE
> *


YALL TOO


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17300470
> *I'm there every week...real rider style...calling out all hoppers!!!!
> *


MIGHT JUST TAKE YOU ON THAT OFFER....


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

PURPLE PEOPLE EATER?????????............................. :dunno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:28 PM~17301010
> *:yes:
> 
> Later Homie.
> *


YEAH I DONT HAVE THE LUXURY OF WORKING FROM THE LIVING ROOM !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Apr 25 2010, 11:29 PM~17301024
> *MIGHT JUST TAKE YOU ON THAT OFFER....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 11:30 PM~17301037
> *YEAH I DONT HAVE THE BLESSING OF WORKING FROM THE LIVING ROOM !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GOD is GOOD...holla at me this week. Gotta a little church event on Friday...see if you're down to roll out there and represent for a couple hours.


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 09:30 PM~17301053
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 09:26 PM~17300980
> *you calling out jvazquez :0 i cant wait to see this :biggrin:
> *


Q onda jesse are they calling you out? :biggrin:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:32 PM~17301085
> *GOD is GOOD...holla at me this week. Gotta a little church event on Friday...see if you're down to roll out there and represent for a couple hours.
> *


LET ME SEE WHATS UP GOT THE MEETING FRIDAY


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 11:33 PM~17301095
> *Q onda jesse are they calling you out? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 11:33 PM~17301108
> *LET ME SEE WHATS UP GOT THE MEETING FRIDAY
> *


Oh that's right...never mind...I thought I was invited? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17301143
> *Oh that's right...never mind...I thought I was invited?
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


U R LOL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Apr 25 2010, 11:41 PM~17301150
> *U R LOL
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Man that white caprice is clean!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 07:32 AM~17268391
> *I GOTS THA WEEKEND OFF !! TIME TO STROLL THRU WITH DA HOMIES !!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AY WUT HAPPEN TO THIS VATO


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 25 2010, 09:29 PM~17301026
> *PURPLE PEOPLE EATER?????????............................. :dunno:
> *


irving customz built :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

purple people eater


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

i think it bout to blow up again


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 09:59 PM~17301380
> *purple people eater
> *


  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 11:57 PM~17301352
> *irving customz built :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:01 PM~17301400
> * hno:
> *


we just decided on bringin it out again guess the measurements :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 12:02 AM~17301413
> *we just decided on bringin it out again guess the measurements :0  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 25 2010, 10:02 PM~17301413
> *we just decided on bringin it out again guess the measurements :0  :biggrin:
> *



22 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 26 2010, 12:04 AM~17301431
> *22
> *


I was gonna say 13.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 26 2010, 12:04 AM~17301429
> *:dunno:
> *


103


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 12:02 AM~17301413
> *we just decided on bringin it out again guess the measurements :0  :biggrin:
> *


Why you leave?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 25 2010, 10:04 PM~17301441
> *103
> *


close yall find out later on i'm going to lower it for now but it swings close to that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 12:12 AM~17301540
> *close yall find out later on i'm going to lower it for now but it swings close to that :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:05 PM~17301454
> *Why you leave?
> *


i'm cleaning the computer and my homie is telling me step by step on how to do it :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:04 PM~17301431
> *22 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that is higher than the cylinders on the back of it :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 12:14 AM~17301564
> *i'm cleaning the computer and my homie is telling me step by step on how to do it :biggrin:
> *


Tell him to wait because your on layitlow. We talking business here. :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:16 PM~17301582
> *Tell him to wait because your on layitlow. We talking business here. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: oh is all good is clean now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 12:16 AM~17301596
> *:biggrin: oh is all good is clean now :0  :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:17 PM~17301602
> *Nice! :thumbsup:
> *


it took me a lil bit but got it clean :biggrin: i'm not too good with these comp stuff i'm more of a hands on type stuff


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 12:18 AM~17301621
> *it took me a lil bit but got it clean :biggrin: i'm not too good with these comp stuff i'm more of a hands on type stuff
> *


Let me know...I'll trade some computer work for some frame work on the Regal. :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:19 PM~17301635
> *Let me know...I'll trade some computer work for some frame work on the Regal. :0
> *


i dont think so sir but thanks anyways i have done to many trades already and still not done with my 53 but is getting real close :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 12:22 AM~17301674
> *i dont think so sir but thanks anyways i have done to many trades already and still not done with my 53 but is getting real close :0  :biggrin:
> *




Never mind.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 25 2010, 10:25 PM~17301711
> *
> 
> Never mind.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17300953
> *THANKS THOUGHT I GOT LEFT OUT CUASE II'M ON 6'SSSSSSSSSS :drama:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17300368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

THA THA THA THA'S ALL FOLKS =) 
:boink:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10 CANCELED Moved To Different Day *

Cinco De Mayo Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77 Waco Tx. 5-2-10

Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX 5-2-10

“Praying for Ruby” 3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington 5-16-10

Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw 5-22-10

May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering @ Kiest Park Dallas 2-6pm 5-22-10

“Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend Trinity Park Fort Worth 5-30-10

Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

damm was that enough pics of your car la luz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 09:42 AM~17304868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I KNOW.....


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

AFTER THE SONIC CHILL NIGHT IS OVER............COME JOIN US.. IT'S "PARA LA RAZA!!"


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

MAN THIS TOPIC BLEW UP BIG TIME SHOOT I WAS AT BEST BUY AND HAD THE YOUTUBE VIDEO ON 1 OF THE LAPTOPS :biggrin: LOL ...BUT FOR THE RESPECT OF EVERYBODY OUT AT SONIC THE GIRL WAS JUST A HOMEGIRL IT WAS JUST A 1 TIME THING WE WILL HAVE MODELS BUT FOR COMPLETE CAR SHOWS AND FOR THE DVD SO EVERY 1 KNOWS AND FOR THE RESPECT OF EVERY 1 OUT THERE


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 26 2010, 09:42 AM~17304868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol sorrrrrry!! i like getting different angles!

sheeesh


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

you finally went and u finally gave me a hug but then you turned mean =(




> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 27 2010, 01:11 AM~17314154
> *lol sorrrrrry!! i like getting different angles!
> 
> sheeesh
> *


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 26 2010, 11:33 PM~17314359
> *you finally went and u finally gave me a hug but then you turned mean =(
> *



lol shut your face. im not mean...
you're just a sissy.

LMAO!! im kiddddddddddding!
you know boom loves you


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

:boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 26 2010, 11:11 PM~17314154
> *lol sorrrrrry!! i like getting different angles!
> 
> sheeesh
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:wow: lmao! see u mean but darn right u better love me or else :buttkick: 




> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 27 2010, 01:40 AM~17314410
> *lol shut your face. im not mean...
> you're just a sissy.
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_*SOME OF US WILL BE @ EDDIE'S BACK BAR SHOWING SUPPORT TO THIS BENIFIT SHOW EDDIE'S BACK BAR IS HAVING SUNDAY MAY 2nd ...... RAFFLES,JUMP HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,FREE FOOD 3-5 WITH THE HOPES OF DONATIONS GIVEN BY THOSE WHO ATTEND ..... MORE INFO ,HIT ME UP 214-518-3522 !!*_


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 27 2010, 10:41 AM~17317906
> *:wow:  lmao! see u mean but darn right u better love me or else :buttkick:
> *



lol you know i do. otherwise i wouldnt talk to you the way that i do.
ha!!! :naughty:

if im nice it's kuz im thinking of an evil plan to destroy you :run: !

:cue the evil laugh:
MUAHAHAHAHA!!!! 


:roflmao: : :rimshot:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Apr 27 2010, 05:49 AM~17315694
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

me posted up with Chuy and Nikki n my homegirl Lupita at sonic


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:naughty: 0ooo ok lol well keep being mean then and rough :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 29 2010, 01:58 PM~17341677
> *lol you know i do. otherwise i wouldnt talk to you the way that i do.
> ha!!! :naughty:
> 
> ...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 29 2010, 01:09 PM~17341759
> *
> 
> me posted up with Chuy and Nikki n my homegirl Lupita at sonic
> *




THE POST IS MISLEADING :uh: 

I WATCHED THE VID LOOKING FOR NIKI N CHUY..LMAO! :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt!!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

you guys had sum nice low riders out there have you guys went on the sonic cruz nite site in stockton they had a lot of low riders the low riders still rule we are what make a cruz nite look good no matter where it his you heard me


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

[/quote]
































[/quote]


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 3 2010, 02:30 PM~17375687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

LETS SEE IF WE CAN ALL GO AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITHOUT SOMEONE FUKIN IT UP AGAIN....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 6 2010, 11:25 PM~17415051
> *LETS SEE IF WE CAN ALL GO AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITHOUT SOMEONE FUKIN IT UP AGAIN....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

FLASH BACK!!! :biggrin: 
























































































































































[/quote]


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Sonic or what?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> FLASH BACK!!! :biggrin:


 :0 


[/quote]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

THATS WAY BACK N THA DAYZ BE 4 THA BIG WHEEL MOVMENT CAME ALONG BUT ITS ALL GOOD THO GOT LOVE 4 BOTH WORLDS   :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

sonic goin down tonight?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*GONNA BE ONNN!!! NICE WEATHER 4 A DROP TOP!!! *_:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

bring out the cars!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

cops wtf? :dunno: :sprint:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BetoLOLOWS (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djnonsense_@May 8 2010, 11:06 PM~17431716
> *cops wtf? :dunno:  :sprint:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Fuck that I'm stickin to Joe's Burgers, At least they sale BEER and let us drink it there!*</span>


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

where is joe's burgers at? we should make that the spot then!


----------



## BetoLOLOWS (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djnonsense_@May 8 2010, 11:53 PM~17432100
> *where is joe's burgers at? we should make that the spot then!
> *



I30 EB and S Carroll Ave Close To The Fair Park


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

wtf !!! FTP!!!(F**K THA POLICE!) :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BetoLOLOWS_@May 8 2010, 10:50 PM~17432078
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Fuck that I'm stickin to Joe's Burgers,  At least they sale BEER and let us drink it there!</span>
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 9 2010, 01:13 AM~17432276
> *wtf !!! FTP!!!(F**K THA POLICE!) :biggrin:
> *


:wow: this must be a G thang. Calmate homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

That Sh!t was unnecessary by Officer Phillips (shooting the pellets of maze at everyone) (FTP). No one was rowdy, we were just chillin and this fool comes out blasting at everyone kids and all. The other Officers simply asked people to leave. Would like to know what caused this.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRubio_@May 9 2010, 02:24 AM~17432598
> *That Sh!t was unnecessary by Officer Phillips (shooting the pellets of maze at everyone) (FTP). No one was rowdy, we were just chillin and this fool comes out blasting at everyone kids and all. The other Officers simply asked people to leave. Would like to know what caused this.
> *


WTF????????????????


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo what's up with sonics last night I went down for a cruise and some grubb and all I got was flashlights and red lights all in my face.

Looks like sonics is going to be a wash out from here on. One minute there is money and business being made the next minute all the business is gone.

The police have ruined the westend the police has ruined deep ellum the police has ruined greenville ave and now it seems like they are going to ruin sonics cruise as well.

Dont get me wrong in sonics I see the issues at hand such as trash being left behind people urinating everywhere cameras catching all of it especially at the bank.  A couple of weeks ago there was a young kid no more than 16-17 yrs of age drinking coronas right out of the bottle right in front of the sonics business door I said DAMN just go ahead and disrespect all of us why dont you.

No disrespect to anyone just my one cent ,,,, kinda short so need the other penny for a future comment.

Peace out people   :angry:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 9 2010, 08:47 AM~17433693
> *Yo what's up with sonics last night I went down for a cruise and some grubb and all I got was flashlights and red lights all in my face.
> 
> Looks like sonics is going to be a wash out from here on. One minute there is money and business being made the next minute all the business is gone.
> ...


THATS WHAT I MEAN PEOPLE TRY AND GO OUT THERE WAY AND LOOK FOR A SPOT TO CHILL....AND FOR WHAT SO THEY CAN GO AND FUCK SHIT UP...BURNING RUBBER UNDER AGE DRINKING ETC...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

WHY CAINT WE JUST GO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN THAT SUCKS.......I HOPE EVERYONE GOT OUTTA THERE OK


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 10:52 AM~17433722
> *WHY CAINT WE JUST GO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME....
> *


:dunno: x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 10:52 AM~17433722
> *WHY CAINT WE JUST GO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME....
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRubio_@May 9 2010, 02:24 AM~17432598
> *That Sh!t was unnecessary by Officer Phillips (shooting the pellets of maze at everyone) (FTP). No one was rowdy, we were just chillin and this fool comes out blasting at everyone kids and all. The other Officers simply asked people to leave. Would like to know what caused this.
> *



Yall guys should report Phillips, he had no right to do what he did. As far as the chill spot goes, we ourselfs need to chill people out before before they get out of line. Such a underage drinking smoking and etc... If we keep on we arent going to able to pull out our cars at all


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRubio_@May 9 2010, 12:24 AM~17432598
> *That Sh!t was unnecessary by Officer Phillips (shooting the pellets of maze at everyone) (FTP). No one was rowdy, we were just chillin and this fool comes out blasting at everyone kids and all. The other Officers simply asked people to leave. Would like to know what caused this.
> *


 Dammm When was this?? You got shot with pellets?


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRubio_@May 9 2010, 01:24 AM~17432598
> *That Sh!t was unnecessary by Officer Phillips (shooting the pellets of maze at everyone) (FTP). No one was rowdy, we were just chillin and this fool comes out blasting at everyone kids and all. The other Officers simply asked people to leave. Would like to know what caused this.
> *


 :wow: :angry: DAMM WHAT TIME WAS THIS ME AND MY FAMILY LEFT A LIL AFTER 11pm


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

Hoe ass laws always fuck'n shit up. uffin: :machinegun: :guns: :sprint:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@May 9 2010, 11:39 AM~17434325
> *Dammm  When was this??  You got shot with pellets?
> *



:0 X2

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

It did happen that F*&%^$ was all robo cop with his pellet/paint ball gun. The shit was uncalled for.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 9 2010, 03:28 PM~17435384
> *It did happen that F*&%^$ was all robo cop with his pellet/paint ball gun. The shit was uncalled for.
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

We left about 11:30 and they had already been from Auto zone to the bank clearing people out.

According to the girl at the Sonic, they did not call the police, cause she was asking us who did.

I know that we were all chillin, no one was fighting or getting rowdy.The dj wasnt even there, the only music we had was from car stereos, so this was really uncalled for.

But if you bought something , and Im sure we all did ...at the bottom of your reciept is the manager/owners name
Ty Thompson, we've all heard him speak at the U.L.A meetings, so my question is was he informed?

I'm sure with that many people present, there might be some issues, but nothing major and nothing that cant be taken care of. So for robocop to go off like that was ridiculous.

So my .2 is to get all the parties involved the manager/owner ,the police officers in question and take it to the City council, the ULA ,the police dept. Wherever it needs to be taken and let it be dealt with.

That has been a cool spot for the last two years, to see it go is like they are saying heres another thing y'all cant do.




ps. HAPPY MOTHERS'S DAY!... :biggrin:


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

I can understand the cops running people off autozone and specially the banks property (because its private property and we didn't had permission from those party's to begin with) . But to take that action against sonic's customers (if we had the managers permission) was uncall for.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

i know as for me i will no longer support the dallas police toy drive i say we do our own and give to the hood straight from us!! we as a whole help raise alot of toys for the dpd!!! so ftp!!!!!all day!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

OH WELL WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS NOW.


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

WTF?  :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

MAN ALL THAT LASTNIGHT WAS UNCALLED FOR THERE WAS NO REASON FOR IT WE ARE ALWAYS THEREAND NEVER CAUSE PROBLEMS ITS A CHILL NIGHT AND THATS WHAT WE DO AND NO 1 FROM SONIC CALLED THE COPS THEY WERE EVEN WATCHING THE HOPING BUT SHOOT WELL SEE WATS UP WITH SATURDAYS BUT TO ME NUN OF THAT WAS UNECESSARY


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

AND IF U GOT IT ON CAMERA PICS OR VIDEO SEND IT TO ME AT [email protected] CAUSE ALL THAT WASNT RIGHT AND I WANNA SEE WAT ALLL HAPPENED SO WE CAN FIX THIS


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 9 2010, 04:56 PM~17436248
> *i know as for me i will no longer support the dallas police toy drive i say we do our own and give to the hood straight from us!! we as a whole help raise alot of toys for the dpd!!! so ftp!!!!!all day!!!
> *


*RIGHT ON BROTHER!!!!!! *


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

SO WHAT KNOW SHOW UP NEXT SATURDAY AND SEE WHAT HAPPENDS OR IS THIS THE END TO SONIC...... :dunno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 06:11 PM~17437094
> *SO WHAT KNOW SHOW UP NEXT SATURDAY AND SEE WHAT HAPPENDS OR IS THIS THE END TO SONIC...... :dunno:
> *


im still gonna go sat to see what happens but i think just dont park at the bank or auto zone. and just order some food chill and be a regular customer with a lowrider.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

also see if i can get a hold of the manager to see where we stand at sonic.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 08:11 PM~17437094
> *SO WHAT KNOW SHOW UP NEXT SATURDAY AND SEE WHAT HAPPENDS OR IS THIS THE END TO SONIC...... :dunno:
> *


im there.....but yea it was fucked up for them to show up like that


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 9 2010, 08:55 PM~17437433
> *also see if i can get a hold of the manager to see where we stand at sonic.
> *


x2


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

that sucks i hope the spot dont just go away


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

i say we need to go talk to the manager cuz and see wat happened if he knows why they came and see about still doing it but setting certain rules so there will be no reason for them to show up like they did just let me kno wats up





> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 09:15 PM~17437582
> *x2
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

jvasquez you ready :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 09:45 PM~17437839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 07:45 PM~17437839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i wish


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 09:51 PM~17437900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

hmmmm 1 day


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 07:45 PM~17437839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE IS GONNA SAY HIS BATTERIES ARE DEAD...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 07:59 PM~17437969
> *HE IS GONNA SAY HIS BATTERIES ARE DEAD...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 09:59 PM~17437969
> *HE IS GONNA SAY HIS BATTERIES ARE DEAD...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea their dead right now so im gunna charge em after everyone goes to sonic or joes or wherever lol


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 08:01 PM~17437985
> *yea their dead right now so im gunna charge em after everyone goes to sonic or joes or wherever lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 9 2010, 08:02 PM~17437989
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga+May 9 2010, 09:59 PM~17437969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 9 2010, 08:08 PM~17438044
> *:wow:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 9 2010, 10:09 PM~17438053
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I like hearing people talk when they don't have nothing in the trunk. :0

That's been happening alot lately.


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

I MEAN I DONT KNOW....YOU TELL ME.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 10:11 PM~17438071
> *I MEAN I DONT KNOW....YOU TELL ME.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


hno:













































:|


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

come on ladies just don't get mad :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 9 2010, 08:10 PM~17438062
> *I like hearing people talk when they don't have nothing in the trunk. :0
> 
> That's been happening alot lately.
> *


HE QUOTED YOU PROJECT............*.WHAT*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 9 2010, 10:11 PM~17438077
> *come on ladies just don't get mad :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 10:12 PM~17438081
> *HE QUOTED YOU PROJECT.............WHAT
> *


 :angry:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 09:45 PM~17437839
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 08:12 PM~17438081
> *HE QUOTED YOU PROJECT.............WHAT
> *


dont bother me a bit i'm just enjoying the conversation :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 9 2010, 08:12 PM~17438084
> *:angry:
> *


I DONT GET MAD I CALL IT HOW I SEE IT....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 9 2010, 08:12 PM~17438084
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 10:13 PM~17438095
> *I DONT GET MAD I CALL IT HOW I SEE IT....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 08:13 PM~17438095
> *I DONT GET MAD I CALL IT HOW I SEE IT....
> *


***** whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 9 2010, 08:14 PM~17438104
> ****** whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH......


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 10:15 PM~17438117
> *OH YEAH......
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 9 2010, 08:16 PM~17438125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooooo te dijo koolaid


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 9 2010, 08:16 PM~17438131
> *oooooooooooooooooooooo te dijo koolaid
> *


ITS All GOOD......


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 9 2010, 08:19 PM~17438153
> *ITS All GOOD......
> *



HA HA YALL ****** GOT SHOT AT WITH PELLETS. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ANDALE CABRONES DO IT AGAIN THAT WAY U LEARN.


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 9 2010, 08:23 PM~17438192
> *HA HA YALL ****** GOT SHOT AT WITH PELLETS.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ANDALE CABRONES DO IT AGAIN THAT WAY U LEARN.
> *


I WASNT THERE THAT NIGHT SO NOT ME HOMIE....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 9 2010, 10:23 PM~17438192
> *HA HA YALL ****** GOT SHOT AT WITH PELLETS.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ANDALE CABRONES DO IT AGAIN THAT WAY U LEARN.
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 9 2010, 08:10 PM~17438062
> *I like hearing people talk when they don't have nothing in the trunk. :0
> 
> That's been happening alot lately.
> *




YOU RIGHT BUT WHEN I DO HAVE SOMETHING IN THA TRUNK DONT JUS SAY YOUR BATTERIES ARE DEAD. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 9 2010, 10:46 PM~17438424
> *YOU RIGHT BUT WHEN I DO HAVE SOMETHING IN THA TRUNK DONT JUS SAY YOUR BATTERIES ARE DEAD. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

TEXASFINEST63 HIT ME UP....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 9 2010, 10:57 PM~17438547
> *TEXASFINEST63 HIT ME UP....
> *


pm me ur # i lost all my #'s


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 9 2010, 10:46 PM~17438424
> *YOU RIGHT BUT WHEN I DO HAVE SOMETHING IN THA TRUNK DONT JUS SAY YOUR BATTERIES ARE DEAD. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 10:55 PM~17438520
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


X0 :|


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 9 2010, 11:01 PM~17438596
> *X0 :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 11:01 PM~17438605
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 9 2010, 11:03 PM~17438622
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@May 10 2010, 11:47 AM~17442645
> *TTT!!!
> *


:wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*JUST SEEN JAYS 2 DR LINC BASKET!!! OOOOOOHH WEEEEEEE TOWN CARS WATCH OUT!!!! AINT NO CANDY CANE HERE!!!*_ :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 9 2010, 07:45 PM~17437839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woooooooooooooooooooow!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@May 10 2010, 10:07 PM~17449988
> *
> *



love ur signature :thumbsup:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

DON'T LET SOC SEE THAT HE'LL SHIT HIS SELF :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 10 2010, 03:51 PM~17445723
> *JUST SEEN JAYS 2 DR LINC BASKET!!! OOOOOOHH WEEEEEEE TOWN CARS  WATCH OUT!!!! AINT NO CANDY CANE HERE!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 10 2010, 03:51 PM~17445723
> *JUST SEEN JAYS 2 DR LINC BASKET!!! OOOOOOHH WEEEEEEE TOWN CARS  WATCH OUT!!!! AINT NO CANDY CANE HERE!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yea yea yea whos helpin em build it though? me dats who!! mine might be a 2dr some day too!! lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 10 2010, 11:19 PM~17450623
> *love ur signature  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@May 11 2010, 12:47 PM~17453992
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :naughty: :run: :boink:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 11 2010, 12:10 PM~17453656
> *yea yea yea whos helpin em build it though? me dats who!! mine might be a 2dr  some day too!! lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


Always trying to steal some props.... :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@May 11 2010, 10:47 AM~17453992
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

The youngsters that started that stuff a couple weeks ago are not affiliated with any club... they just go around trying to start stuff with their bait and wait and see who bites.... Just FYI... It was brought to my attention. 


Wanted to share with everyone... 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 12:06 PM~17454805
> *:nicoderm: :h5:
> *


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 11 2010, 11:33 AM~17454455
> *:0  :0  :0  :naughty:  :run:  :boink:
> *


 :buttkick: :cheesy:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 11 2010, 12:07 PM~17454830
> *The youngsters that started that stuff a couple weeks ago are not affiliated with any club... they just go around trying to start stuff with their bait and wait and see who bites.... Just FYI... It was brought to my attention.
> Wanted to share with everyone...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...



wha happened? :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 02:15 PM~17455664
> *wha happened?  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

I think this is why they call the cops..I think someone tought people was fighting or something


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 02:15 PM~17455664
> *wha happened?  :uh:
> *



It was discussed that some kids started some problems and most of the vets of the game dont want to see this hangout spot go cause of some dumb stuff... It was mentioned at the last ULA meeting... just wanted to inform all that they were not affiliated to any club, well atleast not the kids that started the stuff... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 11 2010, 03:24 PM~17455750
> *It was discussed that some kids started some problems and most of the vets of the game dont want to see this hangout spot go cause of some dumb stuff... It was mentioned at the last ULA meeting... just wanted to inform all that they were not affiliated to any club, well atleast not the kids that started the stuff...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I would hate to see the spot ruined too...I've had fun out there and met alot of cool people.

Personally, I may still come out there and cruise thru, but I'm not taking any chances with my family. I can't afford to accidentally get caught up in some mess. That's why I haven' been there in 2 weeks.

Nothing personal at all, just my preference, but believe me, I praying for all you guys and I'll definitely be around.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 11 2010, 01:41 PM~17455897
> *I would hate to see the spot ruined too...I've had fun out there and met alot of cool people.
> 
> Personally, I may still come out there and cruise thru, but I'm not taking any chances with my family. I can't afford to accidentally get caught up in some mess. That's why I haven' been there in 2 weeks.
> ...


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 11 2010, 01:24 PM~17455750
> *It was discussed that some kids started some problems and most of the vets of the game dont want to see this hangout spot go cause of some dumb stuff... It was mentioned at the last ULA meeting... just wanted to inform all that they were not affiliated to any club, well atleast not the kids that started the stuff...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



i do remember them speaking on this the last meeting.
dang.. that makes us neutral members look bad. maybe they were
just some kids from the block acting stupid.
ULA affiliates no better...

thanks for the info


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

They are in no way affiliated with the ULA... trust me... 



But once again a little saying I like to live by... Lead by example... So aslong as the older or vets dont feed into this then it will less likely take place. But as humans like to snoop around instead of stopping the problem... 


It will all lead back to those who participate on a frequent basis to control the scene.. Or the host of the event to make a round and introduce themselves to everyone that comes thru to hang. This will let them know its an event to respect and will keep them from acting out. 


Yea some people will do as they please but we all as a whole need to keep going what has been set in play for us. So stop any BS that is noticed ASAP. Sonic is a cool hangout, I go from time to time and would hate to see it go away.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if there shutting it down cause of what happened?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I have not heard of them shutting it down; I would still go if I had the chance just to keep it going.. I spoke to the owner on saturday and he didnt mention anything about it. So I guess its still a go for everyone to go and chill....









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

SONIC IS STILL ON FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO GO MANAGER AINT SAID NUN YET.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 11 2010, 05:20 PM~17457048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

It was the bank sensors :biggrin: 





All the bass gave of away :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

WUT IT DO


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

COOL ASS VIDEO


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djnonsense_@May 11 2010, 03:24 PM~17455748
> *I think this is why they call the cops..I think someone tought people was fighting or something
> 
> *




:0 :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 12 2010, 10:24 AM~17464373
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

if anybody has any concerns on the spot feel free to ask me or my cuz i dont wanna see this spot go wen i just got my eqquipmentand bout to be back in the mix up there for yall but every1 feel free to keep us informed of any problems and if i dont kno you yet feel free to introduce yourself wen ya see me i do sonic for the ppl and the music and the lowriders


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 11 2010, 03:20 PM~17457048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@May 13 2010, 01:51 AM~17474222
> *if anybody has any concerns on the spot feel free to ask me or my cuz i dont wanna see this spot go wen i just got my eqquipmentand bout to be back in the mix up there for yall but every1 tell the club president of whoever is causing the problem is wut u ment right?</span>[/i]*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 13 2010, 12:18 PM~17477408
> *not tryin to be an a.h. but thats how it should be*


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17477437
> *because c.c. should handle their own members not us
> <span style='color:red'>YOU RIGHT THO...*


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 13 2010, 10:20 AM~17477437
> *because c.c. should handle their own members not us
> not tryin to be an a.h.  but thats how it should be
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

TRUE THAT BOTTOM LINE IF WE ALL KEEP IT UNDER CONTROL ALL WIL BE GOOD  




> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17477437
> *because c.c. should handle their own members not us
> not tryin to be an a.h.  but thats how it should be
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@May 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17483632
> *TRUE THAT BOTTOM LINE IF WE ALL KEEP IT UNDER CONTROL ALL WIL BE GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## TEXAS LOWRIDERS (May 14, 2010)




----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

sonic going down or what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@May 15 2010, 02:25 PM~17499369
> *sonic going down or what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
> *


 I'l be there! "undercover" Brakes went out on the 72! :angry:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@May 15 2010, 06:23 PM~17500276
> *I'l be there! "undercover"  Brakes went out on the 72! :angry:
> *


I GUESS ITS LIVING UP TO ITS NAME "BAD LUCK"


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@May 15 2010, 07:23 PM~17500276
> *I'l be there! "undercover"  Brakes went out on the 72! :angry:
> *


I just finished fixing my brakes too...the brake hose tore when I lifted it...good thing it lasted long enough to get back and forth from the Praying for Ruby show. GOD was watching over me. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 16 2010, 09:52 PM~17509368
> *I just finished fixing my brakes too...the brake hose tore when I lifted it...good thing it lasted long enough to get back and forth from the Praying for Ruby show. GOD was watching over me. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE HOMIE!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 16 2010, 10:06 PM~17509524
> * :0  :0 GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE HOMIE!!
> *


Thanks alot. :thumbsup:

It only lost brakes if it was lifted with the wheel turned all the way...just finished replacing both hoses...I'm good now. :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

so how was it Saturday?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 17 2010, 12:57 AM~17511627
> *so how was it Saturday?
> *


x2


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

CRICKET.....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@May 16 2010, 07:46 PM~17509282
> *I GUESS ITS LIVING UP TO ITS NAME "BAD LUCK"
> *


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 19 2010, 02:21 PM~17542190
> *CRICKET.....
> *


lol x's 2

no one even told us how it went.... SMH =(


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 20 2010, 03:09 PM~17552634
> *lol x's 2
> 
> no one even told us how it went.... SMH =(
> *


HELL YEAH KINDA F#%^ UP HUH LOL


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 19 2010, 05:10 PM~17542688
> *
> *


*WUT UP KING61*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS LOWRIDERS_@May 15 2010, 09:31 AM~17497390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TEXAS FINEST LOWRIDER VIDEOS IS A PROUD MEMBER OF THE T.L.A.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*WELL THIS PARTY REALY DIED.*_








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 21 2010, 01:05 PM~17562517
> *WELL THIS PARTY REALY DIED.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taking it to the streets. Planning on cruisin' this Sunday...anyone down, hit me up.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 20 2010, 03:56 PM~17552952
> *TEXAS FINEST LOWRIDER VIDEOS IS A PROUD MEMBER OF THE T.L.A.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 21 2010, 01:10 PM~17562554
> *I'm taking it to the streets. Planning on cruisin' this Sunday...anyone down, hit me up.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I WOULD BUT THE REY IS TRIPPIN 

OR WHO KNOWS I MITE JUST RIDE TILL THE HEART STOPS :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 21 2010, 01:14 PM~17562583
> *I WOULD BUT THE REY IS TRIPPIN
> 
> OR WHO KNOWS I MITE JUST RIDE TILL THE HEART STOPS :biggrin:
> *




Hope it gets better.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 21 2010, 01:19 PM~17562623
> *
> 
> Hope it gets better.
> *


YEA I BCUZ I CANT NOT HAVE A LOWRIDER


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 21 2010, 01:20 PM~17562637
> *YEA I BCUZ I CANT NOT HAVE A LOWRIDER
> *


I just hope everyone continue to support the spot. Personally, I plan on drving more this summer. I park my car all week and I don't want to have it parked all weekend too, unless I'm supporting someone's show. :thumbsup:


The TAKEOVER is in SESSION!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 21 2010, 01:24 PM~17562664
> *I just hope everyone continue to support the spot. Personally, I plan on drving more this summer. I park my car all week and I don't want to have it parked all weekend too, unless I'm supporting someone's show. :thumbsup:
> The TAKEOVER is in SESSION!!!
> *


IM SURE THEY WILL BUT I ALSO PLAN TO DO ALOT OF ROLLIN TOO SO HIT ME UP


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 21 2010, 01:26 PM~17562679
> *IM SURE THEY WILL BUT I ALSO PLAN TO DO ALOT OF ROLLIN TOO SO HIT ME UP
> *


You down to roll this weekend? :biggrin:

PM your number.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

bout to go wash up g-thang and hit the streets all weekend!!!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 20 2010, 01:53 PM~17552928
> *HELL YEAH KINDA F#%^ UP HUH LOL
> *



yes it is... =(


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 21 2010, 06:28 PM~17564959
> *bout to go wash up g-thang and hit the streets all weekend!!!
> *


Throw up that plaka on Clarendon homie. I wish I caught a pic of that, right in front of the laws.

:thumbsup:

I'm down Sunday, anytime after 1pm. Let me know.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 11 2010, 05:20 PM~17457048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ROLLIN 2NIGHT????


----------



## just ridin (Feb 4, 2009)

Who's Rollin today??


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 20 2010, 03:54 PM~17552938
> *WUT UP KING61</span>
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>whats up wit it big dog


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm taking my family out today for a cruise around Dallas, starting at Kiest where we had yesterday's show. 

No where specific, just hittin the streets. If anyone's interested give me a call or just meet us up there at 4pm.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo the lincolns were shining last night at sonics thanks for posting my video


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

9TAoGiazijU&feature

here ya go
   
:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice little ole cruise today CHRISTOLOGY, DALLAS LOWRIDERS, LATIN STYLE, ROYAL CLASSICS and KNIGHTS CC's hit the streets from OC to Downtown to North Dallas.

Pics coming up!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@May 23 2010, 12:53 PM~17577914
> *9TAoGiazijU&feature
> 
> here ya go
> ...


Nice wish I had my Lincoln out there! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

que onda venom!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

From today's cruise...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

By the way, I heard Sonic was on BLAST last night...LITERALLY!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 07:50 PM~17580553
> *By the way, I heard Sonic was on BLAST last night...LITERALLY!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
no crap!!! what happened ??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 23 2010, 09:51 PM~17580559
> *:0  :0  :0
> no crap!!! what happened ??
> *


U tell me? Maybe I heard wrong? :dunno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 07:51 PM~17580566
> *U tell me? Maybe I heard wrong? :dunno:
> *


lol !!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 23 2010, 09:52 PM~17580573
> *lol !!! :biggrin:
> *


I guess I heard right... :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

more pics of cruise!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Still loading em up....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 07:54 PM~17580602
> *Still loading em up....
> 
> 
> ...


dang dem sum nice pics!!! 
i didnt even know you took dem pics !
i forgot to take clarendon pics!!
oh by the way food was good there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I got better ones coming up too...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Rollin' 12 deep on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 08:04 PM~17580690
> *Rollin' 12 deep on a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...


that was fun participating with global warming!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Check out E, trying not to smile.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

project 79,
que onda ernie?
good luck with yalls club homie!!
how was abilene?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Just the first of many we gonna plan to do this year. We hittin' corners this summer. 

It's the TAKEOVER! Dallas to Ft. Worth 

Get at me whenever anyone is down to join us.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 08:12 PM~17580756
> *Just the first of many we gonna plan to do this year. We hittin' corners this summer.
> 
> It's the TAKEOVER! Dallas to Ft. Worth
> ...


x2 it was a blast!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 09:50 PM~17580553
> *By the way, I heard Sonic was on BLAST last night...LITERALLY!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: 

I DIDNT HEAR OR SEE NOTHING... I JUST GOT IN MY RIDE AND BURNED OFF...  :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 23 2010, 10:18 PM~17580821
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> BURNED OFF</span>*...   :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 08:12 PM~17580756
> *Just the first of many we gonna plan to do this year. We hittin' corners this summer.
> 
> It's the TAKEOVER! Dallas to Ft. Worth
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 10:01 PM~17580651
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice Pic


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2010, 08:33 PM~17581039
> * Nice Pic
> *


x2


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2010, 10:33 PM~17581039
> * Nice Pic
> *


x 214

Yep, that's one of my favorites too.


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 10:01 PM~17580651
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


like mcdonalds 


IM LOVIN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 23 2010, 10:07 PM~17580716
> *Check out E, trying not to smile.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+May 23 2010, 09:50 PM~17580553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ====================================
> What up TLA...


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 23 2010, 11:16 PM~17581686
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


PROBABLY UR EX STALKIN YOUR ASS!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :ninja:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 07:02 AM~17584526
> *PROBABLY UR EX STALKIN YOUR ASS!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :wow:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :ninja:
> *



:0 


WHAT EX? :uh: :uh: 


IF U MEAN SOMEONE'S COUSIN...LMAO

U GOTTA HAVE A CAR TO STALK SOMEONE  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone going to Sonic this weekend?

hno: hno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 24 2010, 07:48 AM~17585150
> *Anyone going to Sonic this weekend?
> 
> hno:  hno:
> *


OH YEA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+May 24 2010, 09:48 AM~17585150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: 



:yes:


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

M5bctCjlCBM&feature


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@May 23 2010, 12:53 PM~17577914
> *9TAoGiazijU&feature
> 
> here ya go
> ...



Sweeeet Rollin :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_*
CHECK HOMIES ... MY B-DAY WEEKEND COMIN UP ...... I'M GONNA BE AT EDDIE'S BACK BAR THIS SATURDAY WATCHIN DA UFC & GETTIN MY DRINK ON SOME ....
WELCOME TO JOIN ME AND DA FAMA !!!*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

SONIC PIX WHERE THEY AT?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 24 2010, 03:30 PM~17587937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 24 2010, 01:30 PM~17587937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nicely done!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

do all texas streets suck?

lol


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 24 2010, 05:06 PM~17588984
> *do all texas streets suck?
> 
> lol
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 24 2010, 07:46 PM~17590723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0

I didn't even notice that one!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FOR A LIL CRUISE AFTER MAJESTIX PICNIC SUNDAY???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 24 2010, 09:48 AM~17585150
> *Anyone going to Sonic this weekend?
> 
> hno:  hno:
> *



I'M sticking to joe's burgers in east dallas!!!! less drama :drama:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 23 2010, 11:12 PM~17581633
> *like mcdonalds
> IM LOVIN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@May 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17595037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

lol i got bored and i saw it in my head so i had to do it  



> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 25 2010, 04:16 PM~17600422
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 10:12 PM~17592678
> *SUP FOR A LIL CRUISE AFTER MAJESTIX PICNIC SUNDAY???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WE GONNA ROLL AFTER ALL DOWN NW HIGHWAY TO OJOS LOCOS... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  THRU BACHMAN...ANYONE ELSE ROLLIN THAT DAY LET ME KNOW...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 25 2010, 11:10 PM~17605115
> *WE GONNA ROLL AFTER ALL DOWN NW HIGHWAY TO OJOS LOCOS... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    THRU BACHMAN...ANYONE ELSE ROLLIN THAT DAY LET ME KNOW...
> *


Bauchman Lake was looking like Monterrey Lake last Sunday. No Chicanos out there. Only taco hats and ostrich boots everywhere. :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 25 2010, 11:32 PM~17605481
> *Bauchman Lake was looking like Monterrey Lake last Sunday. No Chicanos out there. Only taco hats and ostrich boots everywhere. :yes:
> *


  :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: 

DONT TELL ISELA THAT... SHE WILL BE THERE EVERYWEEKEND... DATS HER PEEPS...  :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE WE WILL JUST GO TO OJOS...  :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 25 2010, 10:32 PM~17605481
> *Bauchman Lake was looking like Monterrey Lake last Sunday. No Chicanos out there. Only taco hats and ostrich boots everywhere. :yes:
> *


x's 2 The times my club hosted meetings out there thats all you saw... Cool spot but straight sombreros and tejanas... lol 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 25 2010, 11:32 PM~17605481
> *Bauchman Lake was looking like Monterrey Lake last Sunday. No Chicanos out there. Only taco hats and ostrich boots everywhere. :yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 26 2010, 07:10 AM~17608119
> *  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  hno:
> 
> DONT TELL ISELA THAT... SHE WILL BE THERE EVERYWEEKEND... DATS HER PEEPS...   :biggrin:  LOOKS LIKE WE WILL JUST GO TO OJOS...  :biggrin:
> *




:nono: 



:barf:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+May 26 2010, 07:10 AM~17608119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sombreros and Tejanos I can handle...I'm talking about Michoacana style Banda music, roach stomping dancing (AND YES I SAW SOME OF THEM DANCING LIKE THAT WHILE WE WERE THERE)... :nono: Can't do it...check the pics form the cruise and we were on the other side of the lake by ourself. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 26 2010, 02:36 PM~17611241
> *:0
> Sombreros and Tejanos I can handle...I'm talking about Michoacana style Banda music, roach stomping dancing (AND YES I SAW SOME OF THEM DANCING LIKE THAT WHILE WE WERE THERE)... :nono: Can't do it...check the pics form the cruise and we were on the other side of the lake by ourself. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 26 2010, 02:41 PM~17611299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *







can't do it :nono:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 26 2010, 01:36 PM~17611241
> *:0
> Sombreros and Tejanos I can handle...I'm talking about Michoacana style Banda music, roach stomping dancing (AND YES I SAW SOME OF THEM DANCING LIKE THAT WHILE WE WERE THERE)... :nono: Can't do it...check the pics form the cruise and we were on the other side of the lake by ourself. :biggrin:
> *



Im the opposite... I would rather listen to banda etc then tejano music...  Never liked tejano even since i was a kid. 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 26 2010, 02:59 PM~17611507
> *Im the opposite... I would rather listen to banda etc then tejano music...   Never liked tejano even since i was a kid.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



:0 


tejano is good! i grew up listening to that...

everyone got their own style :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 26 2010, 02:59 PM~17611507
> *Im the opposite... I would rather listen to banda etc then tejano music...   Never liked tejano even since i was a kid.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Yeah Tejano is about the only Spanish I can handle.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 26 2010, 02:11 PM~17611676
> *Yeah Tejano is about the only Spanish I can handle.
> *



LOL





Im a 80's Baby so I like Hip Hop... the real stuff not the snapping of the fingers and the moving of your stanky leg.... lol 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 26 2010, 03:14 PM~17611715
> *LOL
> Im a 80's Baby so I like Hip Hop... the real stuff not the snapping of the fingers and the moving of your stanky leg.... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 26 2010, 01:59 PM~17611507
> *Im the opposite... I would rather listen to banda etc then tejano music...   Never liked tejano even since i was a kid.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


X2


----------



## Mr.B (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 26 2010, 01:08 PM~17611652
> *:0
> tejano is good! i grew up listening to that...
> 
> ...



:biggrin: * :biggrin: * :biggrin:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlINFXuYgPY...e=youtube_gdata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c197_CzC42k...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 27 2010, 09:20 AM~17620150
> *:biggrin: *  :biggrin: *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You went Old School on 'em with this Homie.

Johnny Canales? HAHAHA!!! I haven't seen him in DECADES (literally)!!! :thumbsup:

Nice jams!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 07:28 AM~17620227
> *You went Old School on 'em with this Homie.
> 
> Johnny Canales? HAHAHA!!! I haven't seen him in DECADES (literally)!!! :thumbsup:
> ...



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 09:28 AM~17620227
> *You went Old School on 'em with this Homie.
> 
> TAKE IT AWAY! :0 :cheesy: *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 27 2010, 11:22 AM~17621649
> *TAKE IT AWAY!  :0  :cheesy:
> *



Please :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: Sorry :roflmao: 

Can't erase the past it is what it is :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*TTT*








Hope To See Everyone There In Full Force.... 


Awards will be given class's to come out soon !!!!!!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w9ZJMH5yQvQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w9ZJMH5yQvQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@May 29 2010, 01:59 AM~17638478
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w9ZJMH5yQvQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w9ZJMH5yQvQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Let me help you out a little Homie...how's the Caprice?

w9ZJMH5yQvQ&hl


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 29 2010, 12:07 AM~17638518
> *Let me help you out a little Homie...how's the Caprice?
> 
> w9ZJMH5yQvQ&hl
> *


Now thats what i call intertainment.I think shoe and la luz can beat those guys with no problem!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 29 2010, 12:34 AM~17638645
> *Now thats what i call intertainment.I think shoe and la luz can beat those guys with no problem!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: with my eyes cloosed


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What's popping tonight?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 29 2010, 01:58 PM~17642209
> *What's popping tonight?
> *




:guns: :guns: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

lol sonic fuck it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

So sonic is on tonight???


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Lol "ole bean bagg shooting fools" lol


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 1 2010, 03:40 PM~17665636
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


hno: Anyone going to Sonic this Saturday? hno:

:roflmao:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 1 2010, 04:00 PM~17665800
> *hno: Anyone going to Sonic this Saturday? hno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


im pretty sure the employees will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Crickets...crickets...


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 1 2010, 02:00 PM~17665800
> *hno: Anyone going to Sonic this Saturday? hno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 I'l be there!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Sounds like history is repeating itself again...the beginning of the end...pulling the plug on the party...the cops are coming!....lol. Gona have to find another place to get my strawberry sundae!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63+Jun 1 2010, 07:17 PM~17667689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orale, I just want to know who to be praying for. :biggrin:

==================

No pero for real Homies we need to put together a cruise. Everyone likes to talk about it, but when it's time no one shows up (except for the same few people).

Let's just have a good time and do it like it should be done ON THE STREETS. Who's down? :dunno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ill be there its all good!!! we went this past sat it was all good had a good time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 2 2010, 10:41 AM~17673735
> *ill be there its all good!!! we went this past sat it was all good had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *


Cool...so what's up when we gonna cruise then? Or everyone just gonna be parking lot chillin this summer, what's up?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 2 2010, 08:41 AM~17673735
> *ill be there its all good!!! we went this past sat it was all good had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *



I say we start a new spot !! Buena Vista ain't got no dollar menu but they got 
TV'S,patios,parking space ... You wanna try it ?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 2 2010, 09:41 AM~17673735
> *ill be there its all good!!! we went this past sat it was all good had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 2 2010, 01:20 AM~17671504
> *
> 
> No pero for real Homies we need to put together a cruise. Everyone likes to talk about it, but when it's time no one shows up (except for the same few people).
> ...


 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jun 2 2010, 10:53 AM~17673844
> *I say we start a new spot !! Buena Vista ain't got no dollar menu but they got
> TV'S,patios,parking space ... You wanna try it ?!?!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 1 2010, 11:20 PM~17671504
> *:| :| :| :|
> :rimshot:
> Orale, I just want to know who to be praying for. :biggrin:
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17675093
> *
> *


YO E .... MIGHT NEED TO CATCH UP WITH YOUR HOMIE 
ON DA PIN STRIPPIN !??!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jun 2 2010, 01:24 PM~17675119
> *YO E  .... MIGHT NEED TO CATCH UP WITH YOUR HOMIE
> ON DA PIN STRIPPIN !??!
> *


  awready


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

4 Members: TEXASFINEST63, droptopt-bird, People's Choice, jvasquez
sup homies


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536255


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 2 2010, 01:26 PM~17675137
> *4 Members: TEXASFINEST63, droptopt-bird, People's Choice, jvasquez
> sup homies
> *


Chillin', waiting on my car to get finished.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

so we chillin sat?? lol


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Whats the deal people?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

we need a new spot or we need to get the drama to stop at sonic i wanna be chillin this summer andif u need a dj im back in buisness and if u want a mixtape done for ya to cruise to hit me up i got ya i can record live from my tables and just burn it and let u jam to ur favorites while ur cruisin the streets


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 3 2010, 12:19 AM~17681364
> *we need a new spot or we need to get the drama to stop at sonic i wanna be chillin this summer andif u need a dj im back in buisness  and if u want a mixtape done for ya to cruise to hit me up i got ya i can record live from my tables and just burn it and let u jam to ur favorites while ur cruisin the streets
> *


You back in business huh? :thumbsup:

What's up on the Monte, you get some 13's on it yet? :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

yes sir back in buisness and aware of theifs :twak: lol and the guy got locked up when i was gonna get it cause i was tryin to fix some of the stuff  so ima jus get a caddy i wana get it painted pearl white tho





> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 12:27 AM~17681461
> *You back in business huh? :thumbsup:
> 
> What's up on the Monte, you get some 13's on it yet? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Video of Saturday's cruise in Ft. Worth.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Part 2....:biggrin: 
CHRISTOLOGY in the left lane at 0:58. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope to cruise by and chill for a moment this weekend... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

WE GONE ROLL IN THA LOW LYFE REGAL................... :sprint: :run: FTP :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:  hno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:

Sup Donk_Man214? :wave:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 2 2010, 10:19 PM~17681364
> *we need a new spot or we need to get the drama to stop at sonic i wanna be chillin this summer andif u need a dj im back in buisness  and if u want a mixtape done for ya to cruise to hit me up i got ya i can record live from my tables and just burn it and let u jam to ur favorites while ur cruisin the streets
> *



:0 AND WHO WOULD THAT BE...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

lol the cops bro shoot but to me i say we keep sonic and go cruising after or a lil b4 it usualy ends 




> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 3 2010, 06:19 PM~17687968
> *:0  AND WHO WOULD THAT BE...
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 2 2010, 01:20 AM~17671504
> *No pero for real Homies
> I heard Ft Worth wants to set up a cruise (ULC and ULA together) to span from Ft. Worth to Dallas and end up at Sonic in Oak Cliff. We need to set it off and show how DALLAS does it!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

i say we do it show how dallas does and show every1 how it goes down in da dfw area ill record and post videos and promote it and show em wat we do 




> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 PM~17688533
> *:dunno:
> 
> I heard Ft Worth wants to set up a cruise (ULC and ULA together) to span from Ft. Worth to Dallas and end up at Sonic in Oak Cliff. We need to set it off and show how DALLAS does it!!!
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 PM~17688533
> *:dunno:
> we ready!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 PM~17688533
> *:dunno:
> 
> I heard Ft Worth wants to set up a cruise (ULC and ULA together) to span from Ft. Worth to Dallas and end up at Sonic in Oak Cliff. We need to set it off and show how DALLAS does it!!!
> ...


  WISH I HAD A CAR  NEXT YEAR ITS ON!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

5 Members: TEXASFINEST63, Loco 61, djskillz214, mdz85olds, jvasquez
SUP HOMIES


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 21 2010, 01:05 PM~17562517
> *WELL THIS PARTY REALY DIED.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 3 2010, 08:48 PM~17689209
> * WISH I HAD A CAR  NEXT YEAR ITS ON!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Maybe you can get some footage...:dunno:

Last weekend in Ft Worth there were almost 80 cars. If we can get Dallas and Ft Worth together maybe we can have 200+. :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17689474
> *Maybe you can get some footage...:dunno:
> 
> Last weekend in Ft Worth there were almost 80 cars. If we can get Dallas and Ft Worth together maybe we can have 200+. :0
> *


YEA I KNOW ILL STILL BE THERE


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17689474
> *Maybe you can get some footage...:dunno:
> 
> Last weekend in Ft Worth there were almost 80 cars. If we can get Dallas and Ft Worth together maybe we can have 200+. :0
> *


OH YEA REGAL LOOKS GREAT HOMIE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 3 2010, 09:24 PM~17689504
> *OH YEA REGAL LOOKS GREAT HOMIE
> *


Thanks, going to pick it up tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

wats up cuz still waitin to see when you wanna get to working on the music and cds just hit me up 




> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 3 2010, 08:54 PM~17689254
> *5 Members: TEXASFINEST63, Loco 61, djskillz214, mdz85olds, jvasquez
> SUP HOMIES
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt skills gonna have to be in the mix for the june 12 cruise night!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214+Jun 3 2010, 07:41 PM~17688735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE SO MUCH SUPPORT...LET YOUR CLUBS KNOW. IT'S ALL ABOUT UNITY AND HAVING A GOOD TIME!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 3 2010, 08:54 PM~17689254
> *5 Members: TEXASFINEST63, Loco 61, djskillz214, mdz85olds, jvasquez
> SUP HOMIES
> *


Whats Popin Homie??


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 1 2010, 11:20 PM~17671504
> *:| :| :| :|
> :rimshot:
> Orale, I just want to know who to be praying for. :biggrin:
> ...


STRICTLY DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 3 2010, 10:32 PM~17690232
> *STRICTLY DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 PM~17688533
> *
> I heard Ft Worth wants to set up a cruise (ULC and ULA together) to span from Ft. Worth to Dallas and end up at Sonic in Oak Cliff. We need to set it off and show how DALLAS does it!!!
> 
> ...


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*SONIC SATURDAYS ITS ALL GOOD HOMIES!!!*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 3 2010, 10:35 PM~17690274
> *SONIC SATURDAYS ITS ALL GOOD HOMIES!!!
> *


:thumbsup: Keep it going Homie...I heard it was on all this week too. :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 08:37 PM~17690304
> *:thumbsup: Keep it going Homie...I heard it was on all this week too. :0
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*YEP 24/7 LOWRIDERS IN DA STREETS CHANGING GUYS TASTE OF WHEELS FROM 24'S TO 13'S / 14'S!!!YEA!!!!*</span>


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

im down and ready ill be in the mix no doubt already got it planned and ready  




> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 3 2010, 10:28 PM~17690187
> *ttt skills gonna have to be in the mix for the june 12 cruise night!!
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 3 2010, 08:40 PM~17690346
> *im down and ready ill be in the mix no doubt already got it planned and ready
> *


KOO!!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

i support it the whole way homie any event or car show yall count me in whether it be djin or video or pics or jus supportin im there  




> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 10:29 PM~17690201
> *GLAD TO SEE SO MUCH SUPPORT...LET YOUR CLUBS KNOW. IT'S ALL ABOUT UNITY AND HAVING A GOOD TIME!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 3 2010, 08:54 PM~17689254
> *5 Members: TEXASFINEST63, Loco 61, djskillz214, mdz85olds, jvasquez
> SUP HOMIES
> *


Sup from Killeen, Tx.
Might have to drop in on the familia in Pleasant Grove for the big cruise DFW is putting together!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 3 2010, 10:40 PM~17690342
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>YEP 24/7 LOWRIDERS IN DA STREETS CHANGING GUYS TASTE OF WHEELS FROM 24'S TO 13'S / 14'S!!!YEA!!!!</span>
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 3 2010, 10:40 PM~17690342
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>YEP 24/7 LOWRIDERS IN DA STREETS CHANGING GUYS TASTE OF WHEELS FROM 24'S TO 13'S / 14'S!!!YEA!!!!</span>
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Jun 3 2010, 10:42 PM~17690384
> *Sup from Killeen, Tx.
> Might have to drop in on the familia in Pleasant Grove for the big cruise DFW is putting together!!    :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 10:44 PM~17690407
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SHOULD HAVE THE BABIES ON TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 10:45 PM~17690428
> *SHOULD HAVE THE BABIES ON TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin: 
Bring it to the meeting...I'll bring the Regal. :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17690442
> *:0 :biggrin:
> Bring it to the meeting...I'll bring the Regal. :thumbsup:
> *


WIFE AND KIDS BEEN OUT OF TOWN SINCE SATURDAY... JUST GOT BACK IN TONIGHT SO I M NOT GONNA BE MAKIN ANY MEETINGS... BUT I WILL BE READY FOR SATURDAY AND SUNDAY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 10:48 PM~17690470
> *WIFE AND KIDS BEEN OUT OF TOWN SINCE SATURDAY... JUST GOT BACK IN TONIGHT SO I M NOT GONNA BE MAKIN ANY MEETINGS... BUT I WILL BE READY FOR SATURDAY AND SUNDAY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You going to the show at Bauchman Lake Saturday?

We'll be there.


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

ROLLIN ON DEM ''D''..........................(DAVINS) :boink:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 02:11 PM~17685946
> *Part 2....:biggrin:
> CHRISTOLOGY in the left lane at 0:58. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 6:05 was WILD!!! :wow: I was like..goodness! :cheesy: lol


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

OH YEAH ITS THA WEEKEND BABY!! WOOOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

WHO HITTIN UP SONIC 2NITE?
UNIDOZ WILL BE THERE...


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

i gotta bday party for my suegra.. 

see u guys next week tho =)

be safe!!!!!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jun 5 2010, 11:54 AM~17703007
> *i gotta bday party for my suegra..
> 
> see u guys next week tho =)
> ...



SO YOULL BE WITH OSO ALLDAY HUH..... :biggrin: 

















































































J/K


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT A FEW LEFT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 5 2010, 02:03 PM~17703051
> *SO YOULL BE WITH OSO ALLDAY HUH..... :biggrin:
> J/K
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217..+Jun 5 2010, 11:54 AM~17703007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






lol... OSO!! why telling everybody!! 

dang... i knew you couldn't keep a secret...:banghead:

*mumbles* i can never do nuuuuthing! :rant: 













LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT FOR SONIC CHILL NIGHT


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good To See All The Low Lows Out There Tonight... Wish I Could Off Stayed Longer But Had To Kick It With The Family...


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice turn out.....C-ya next week!!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 5 2010, 01:37 PM~17702945
> *WHO HITTIN UP SONIC 2NITE?
> UNIDOZ WILL BE THERE...
> *


pics or it didn't happen ...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 6 2010, 06:14 AM~17707638
> *pics or it didn't happen ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 6 2010, 06:14 AM~17707638
> *pics or it didn't happen ...
> *


GUESS IT DIDNT HAPPEN...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545183

*Some are calling this the EPIC CRUISE.

JUNE 12th, 2010 Dallas and Ft. Worth RIDERS are coming together in a cruise to go down in metroplex history. 

Post up the info on the cruise happening this Saturday, June 12th.

Calling all CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS and SUPPORTERS.
*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

It wasn't happinin at 10:30 pm last night when I left :no: :dunno:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Jun 5 2010, 11:56 PM~17706677
> *Nice turn out.....C-ya next week!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17706625
> *Good To See All The Low Lows Out There Tonight...  Wish I Could Off Stayed Longer But Had To Kick It With The Family...
> *


MAN HOMIE THAT REGAL IS SUPER CLEAN BRO!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Jun 6 2010, 11:48 AM~17708911
> *It wasn't happinin at 10:30 pm last night when I left  :no:  :dunno:
> *


IT WAS A LATE TURN OUT BUT NOT AS BIG. BUT IT WAS A DECENT CROWD.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Jun 5 2010, 10:56 PM~17706677
> *Nice turn out.....C-ya next week!!!!
> *


X3


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 6 2010, 11:32 PM~17712946
> *MAN HOMIE THAT REGAL IS SUPER CLEAN BRO!!
> *


Thanks Bro.. Lots Of Nice Rides Out There Last Saturday Night.. Hope You Guys Can Roll With Us Next Saturday...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 6 2010, 10:34 PM~17712967
> *IT WAS A LATE TURN OUT BUT NOT AS BIG. BUT IT WAS A DECENT CROWD.
> *



I was working on the rides and tried to make it out but got hella late... I hope to make it this weekend thou.. Before I head out to temple. 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 7 2010, 12:01 AM~17713250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*Don't forget the BIG CRUISE happening this Saturday.

DFW = DALLAS + FT. WORTH

We're one big family of RIDERS and we want to have 200 riders out there on the street UNITED.

Let's make it happen!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545183


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

*Don't forget the BIG CRUISE happening this Saturday.

DFW = DALLAS + FT. WORTH

We're one big family of RIDERS and we want to have 200 riders out there on the street UNITED.

Let's make it happen!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545183

HOW BOUT THAT JESSE IS THAT GOOD..... :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 09:30 AM~17715199
> *Don't forget the BIG CRUISE happening this Saturday.
> 
> DFW = DALLAS + FT. WORTH
> ...



EVERYBODY SPREAD THE WORD THIS IS SOMETHING BIG AND THAT WILL BE RECORDED AND ILL BE IN THE MIX @ SONIC AT THE END ALREADY HAVE IT SET DOWN AS DJIN FOR SONIC


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 7 2010, 06:53 PM~17720021
> *
> 
> HOW BOUT THAT JESSE IS THAT GOOD..... :biggrin:
> *


Not bad....:thumbsup:

Does that mean you're coming?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

Its Going Down


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

where is it starting?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214+Jun 8 2010, 12:52 AM~17724102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=545183&st=49


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

car show @ joe pool lake http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDWHlruo3go


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 7 2010, 06:53 PM~17720021
> *TTT*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 8 2010, 04:28 AM~17725041
> *car show @ joe pool lake  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDWHlruo3go
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 8 2010, 09:04 AM~17725713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid skillz  music is good



TEXAS FINEST VOL. 9 "DFW'S FINEST"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COMIN SOON TO DROP IN JULY OF 2010


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

preciate it cuz  i did it off the laptop first try to lol and hit me up wen u can




> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 8 2010, 10:23 PM~17732758
> *nice vid skillz  music is good
> TEXAS FINEST VOL. 9 "DFW'S FINEST"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

:420: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jun 9 2010, 01:26 AM~17734588
> *:420:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup BOOM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*TTT THIS SAT IS GONNA BE ONE NOT MISS!!! OVER 200 RIDES EXPECTED!!!*


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 11:38 PM~17734644
> *Sup BOOM
> *


hey loco =)


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 01:32 PM~17739141
> *TTT THIS SAT IS GONNA BE ONE HOT MISS!!! OVER 200 RIDES EXPECTED!!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 03:32 PM~17739141
> *TTT THIS SAT IS GONNA BE ONE NOT MISS!!! OVER 200 RIDES EXPECTED!!!
> *


X200


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuxdjWra0dg


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ELZpI7Yub_8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ELZpI7Yub_8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Jun 9 2010, 09:33 PM~17743558
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ELZpI7Yub_8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ELZpI7Yub_8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELZpI7Yub_8


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT for Saturday...and the Cruise... :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=545183


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17743615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!!!!lol skillz dont be playin that when we get to sonic!!!lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 9 2010, 10:37 PM~17743615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 11:07 PM~17744012
> *wtf!!!!lol skillz dont be playin that when we get to sonic!!!lol
> *


Yeah, and he sho' better not be dancing like that when we get there either... :roflmao:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:0


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL HELL NA U WONT CATCH ME DOIN EITHER PLAYIN OR DANCIN 



> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 11:07 PM~17744012
> *wtf!!!!lol skillz dont be playin that when we get to sonic!!!lol
> *


QUOTE(GABRIEL(SCARFACE) @ Jun 9 2010, 11:07 PM) 
wtf!!!!lol skillz dont be playin that when we get to sonic!!!lol 



Yeah, and he sho' better not be dancing like that when we get there either...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 9 2010, 10:37 PM~17743615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: 
HA HA AT THE FIRST PART, WUT THA FUCK HE DOING WIT HIS PANTS?? LOOKS LIKE HE GIVIN HIMSELF A WEDGY!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2010, 01:38 PM~17749450
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> HA HA AT THE FIRST PART, WUT THA FUCK HE DOING WIT HIS PANTS?? LOOKS LIKE HE GIVIN HIMSELF A WEDGY!!!!
> *


That was the funniest part. :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ready for this day to and this saturday  



> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 10 2010, 10:43 PM~17754360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

SONIC WAS ON AND POPPIN LAST NIGHT FELT GOOD TO HAVE SONIC PACKED AGAIN ITS THE SPOT TO CHILL ON SATURDAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Had a good time out in Dallas. Will be back out again


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2010, 12:38 PM~17749450
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> HA HA AT THE FIRST PART, WUT THA FUCK HE DOING WIT HIS PANTS?? LOOKS LIKE HE GIVIN HIMSELF A WEDGY!!!!
> *



esque tenia comezon.... :roflmao:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

DAAAAMMMMN :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

there go my pix. hope you like =)


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jun 13 2010, 09:16 PM~17778062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

thank u. thank u. =)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 She aint the purdiest but she mine!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 07:20 AM~17780659
> *:0 She aint the purdiest but she mine!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$+Jun 14 2010, 11:43 AM~17781775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^  ^^^^^


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 03:38 PM~17774941
> *Had a good time out in Dallas. Will be back out again
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 14 2010, 01:46 PM~17782824
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 12:24 PM~17782099
> *^^^^^   ^^^^^
> *


Nothing wrong with that Homie. Made it from Ft. Worth and back! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 02:12 PM~17783035
> *Nothing wrong with that Homie. Made it from Ft. Worth and back! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 02:12 PM~17783035
> *Nothing wrong with that Homie. Made it from Ft. Worth and back! :thumbsup:
> *


Fuck it I aint scurred!! It wasnt that far!! :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 03:31 PM~17783628
> *Fuck it I aint scurred!! It wasnt that far!!  :wow:
> *


You had plenty of support if anything would have happened Homie. Glad you made it though, for real! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 03:44 PM~17783748
> *You had plenty of support if anything would have happened Homie. Glad you made it though, for real! :thumbsup:
> *


North FOROS to East Dallas back to South Oakcliff back to FOROS!! Shit Im already down to do it again!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 03:53 PM~17783821
> *North FOROS to East Dallas back to South Oakcliff back to FOROS!! Shit Im already down to do it again!!
> *


I hear ya...Saturday I went to Cedar Hill, FTW, Duncanville, Keist Park, FTW, Oak Cliff, East Dallas, Sonic then home to Duncanville. Some in the QX56, mostly all in the Regal. :0

Let's go again right now. :biggrin:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

jus let me know when it goes down again cuz that sh!t was on


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss_@Jun 14 2010, 03:27 PM~17784119
> *jus let me know when it goes down again cuz that sh!t was on
> *


X2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 03:57 PM~17783853
> *I hear ya...Saturday I went to Cedar Hill, FTW, Duncanville, Keist Park, FTW, Oak Cliff, East Dallas, Sonic then home to Duncanville. Some in the QX56, mostly all in the Regal. :0
> 
> Let's go again right now. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chato95ss+Jun 14 2010, 04:27 PM~17784119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Homie John, Gilbert (TX Ranflas) and I talked Saturday and want to do another one in a couple months (maybe sooner) but this time Dallas will roll out to FtWorth. Does that sound cool?

We'll make sure everyone knows.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 06:00 PM~17785462
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Homie John, Gilbert (TX Ranflas) and I talked Saturday and want to do another one in a couple months (maybe sooner) but this time Dallas will roll out to FtWorth. Does that sound cool?
> ...


im down to roll :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217..+Jun 13 2010, 11:08 PM~17777983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them my "It feels good to be rollin in a low low faces."


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17787140
> *im down to roll :biggrin:
> *


I heard you met my homeboy Frankie out there Saturday. Him, his family and club are real cool. All of em. They've helped me alot. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 09:57 PM~17787313
> *:biggrin:
> them my "It feels good to be rollin in a low low faces."
> *


I'm waiting to see the cutty come out! :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 09:58 PM~17787337
> *I'm waiting to see the cutty come out! :0
> *


me to bro.me too. :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 08:57 PM~17787327
> *I heard you met my homeboy Frankie out there Saturday. Him, his family and club are real cool. All of em. They've helped me alot. :thumbsup:
> *


Me and my family rolled out there and ***** and frankie and there fam showed us alot of love we had a good time....my wife and i are ready for tha next one for sure


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 10:02 PM~17787392
> *me to bro.me too.  :biggrin:
> *


No more sidelines...you're gonna be on the front row? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 14 2010, 10:03 PM~17787408
> *Me and my family rolled out there and ***** and frankie and there fam showed us alot of love we had a good time....my wife and i are ready for tha next one for sure
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 10:06 PM~17787435
> *No more sidelines...you're gonna be on the front row? :biggrin:
> *


yes I will


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

i doubt sonic will ever die out its the spot to be and chill and every 1 enjoys it bottom line im there rather be there then at parties


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 15 2010, 11:11 PM~17798822
> *i doubt sonic will ever die out its the spot to be and chill and every 1 enjoys it bottom line im there rather be there then at parties
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

:cheesy:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 15 2010, 09:11 PM~17798822
> *i doubt sonic will ever die out its the spot to be and chill and every 1 enjoys it bottom line im there rather be there then at parties
> *


well IDK ABOUT THAT!!!
lol... but it IS a very nice chill spot
i'de rather be there than some CLUBS!
only cuz i prefer bars and pool halls and such =)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Not The Best But Hope It'll Do* :happysad:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

im talking bout me djing gosh cant ever say nun :uh: lol



> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Jun 16 2010, 12:58 PM~17804148
> *well IDK ABOUT THAT!!!
> lol... but it IS a very nice chill spot
> i'de rather be there than some CLUBS!
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jun 16 2010, 12:20 PM~17804834
> *im talking bout me djing gosh cant ever say nun  :uh:  lol
> *


sure caint!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

ITS ON 2NITE OR WHAT................................. :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What's popping tonight?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

lets do it sonic!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

???????


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jun 19 2010, 05:15 PM~17833881
> *lets do it sonic!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

sonic was on saturday its da summer and u can count on me to be there so yall come out and this saturday ima have cds for sale for $5 a piece so get ur copy


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Video from this Saturday.....

6-19-10

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g_QLKcXRAco&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g_QLKcXRAco&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Jun 21 2010, 08:25 PM~17848963
> *Video from this Saturday.....
> 
> 6-19-10
> ...


Nice Video Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Jun 21 2010, 08:25 PM~17848963
> *Video from this Saturday.....
> 
> 6-19-10
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:0 :0 ............................................. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Jun 21 2010, 06:25 PM~17848963
> *Video from this Saturday.....
> 
> 6-19-10
> ...


good job kiddd


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

OH YEA LOVIN DA VIDEO BRO!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

LA GRAVE SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545183



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17869518
> *AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……

I Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....

*
:tears: :nosad:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 25 2010, 10:26 AM~17884782
> *HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> ...





<span style=\'colorurple\'>.... DAMN,.....GET WELL SOON HOMIE JOHN...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

cds being sold tonight $5 latin freestyle hip hop and oldies all on 1 cd just like a sonic night  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Is it going down tonight?


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

WHICH ONE OF YALL TOOK "LA JOKER" HOME? LMAO!


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Any updates on John?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jun 28 2010, 10:27 AM~17905382
> *WHICH ONE OF YALL TOOK "LA JOKER" HOME? LMAO!
> *


I think the homie with the white Monte did... hno: She was a little gangster.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

lmao ill agree to that a lil to much lol crazy ass night :0 




> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jun 28 2010, 03:15 PM~17907737
> *I think the homie with the white Monte did... hno: She was a little gangster.
> *


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Big cruise this Saturday Homies. Let's roll!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 30 2010, 09:31 PM~17931972
> *Big cruise this Saturday Homies. Let's roll!!!!
> *



WHAT TIME HOMIE ??? MY RIDE AIN'T READY BUT IF U CAN SCOOP A HOMIE,I'LL ROLL ..... JUST HAVE TO BE BACK IN TIME TO GET ON DA GRIND LATER THAT NITE ... LET ME KNOW


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jun 30 2010, 11:56 PM~17932215
> *WHAT TIME HOMIE ??? MY RIDE AIN'T READY BUT IF U CAN SCOOP A HOMIE,I'LL ROLL ..... JUST HAVE TO BE BACK IN TIME TO GET ON DA GRIND LATER THAT NITE ... LET ME KNOW
> *


We're going to Ft. Worth this time. Meeting up at the Old Winn-Dixie parking lot at 6pm, heading to Ft. Worth at 7pm, then meeting Ft. Worth riders at 8pm at Hemphill Car Wash to cruise to Sonic in Ft. Worth near downtown.

:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17932679
> *We're going to Ft. Worth this time. Meeting up at the Old Winn-Dixie parking lot at 6pm, heading to Ft. Worth at 7pm, then meeting Ft. Worth riders at 8pm at Hemphill Car Wash to cruise to Sonic in Ft. Worth near downtown.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ORALE !!!   I CAN NEVER DO NUTTING !! 


HEAD HIGH,RIDE LOW HOMIE !!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

wat sonic we gonna all be at this weekend fort worth?  :dunno:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jul 1 2010, 07:14 PM~17940164
> *wat sonic we gonna all be at this weekend fort worth?    :dunno:
> *


SONIC IN OC HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

already makin sure i aint gona be the only 1 there and yall in fort worth lol  




> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 1 2010, 11:01 PM~17941168
> *SONIC IN OC HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Jul 1 2010, 09:12 PM~17941282
> *already makin sure i aint gona be the only 1 there and yall in fort worth lol
> *


WILL BE THERE IF IT DONT RAIN...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

hell yea same here bro  


> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 1 2010, 11:21 PM~17941367
> *WILL BE THERE IF IT DONT RAIN...
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Whats popping tonight at Sonic???????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 3 2010, 11:34 AM~17953020
> *Whats popping tonight at Sonic???????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

"LOL"


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17963571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 11 2010, 09:30 PM~18019898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:0 DALLAS LOWRIDERS  




> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 11 2010, 09:30 PM~18019898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 11 2010, 09:30 PM~18019898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Tonight?


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Last Night.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TihB07UUTk


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Jul 18 2010, 08:50 PM~18077263
> *Last Night.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job. You get down on those videos Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Jul 18 2010, 06:50 PM~18077263
> *Last Night.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TihB07UUTk
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

WHERE'S EVERY1 AT LET'S GET IT BACK UP AGAIN :dunno: :wave: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## 07_IMPALA_214 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yea no fighting trouble makers!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 23 2010, 10:24 PM~18126771
> *Yea no fighting trouble makers!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 23 2010, 08:24 PM~18126771
> *Yea no fighting trouble makers!
> *


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 23 2010, 08:24 PM~18126771
> *Yea no fighting trouble makers!
> *


I planned on putting you in the figure 4 !!! WOOOOOOO.. THEN AN ELBOW DROP FROM THE TOP OF SONIC!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hahahahaha......


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

THIS PARTY REALLY DIE? WTF..........LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Aug 6 2010, 03:48 PM~18246530
> *THIS PARTY REALLY DIE? WTF..........LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yea lol


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Good turnout this weekend.....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Aug 16 2010, 07:24 PM~18325824
> *Good turnout this weekend.....
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2010, 03:15 PM~18344262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aww snap, LOCO 61 on the cover...NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2010, 03:15 PM~18344262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want 10 copies.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

"TEXAS" FINEST"

"QUIT BITIN OFF GARLANDS FINEST LOGO AND STYLE" GET YOUR OWN""""!!!!!


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 18 2010, 09:22 PM~18348223
> *"TEXAS" FINEST"
> 
> "QUIT BITIN OFF GARLANDS FINEST LOGO AND STYLE" GET YOUR OWN""""!!!!!
> *



:drama:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 18 2010, 10:22 PM~18348223
> *"TEXAS" FINEST"
> 
> "QUIT BITIN OFF GARLANDS FINEST LOGO AND STYLE" GET YOUR OWN""""!!!!!
> *


say bro i've been texas finest b4 garlands finest was even out or as far as i can remember.

oh and what logo am i bitin off of i aint seen any logo that looks like mine?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18348223
> *"TEXAS" FINEST"
> 
> "QUIT BITIN OFF GARLANDS FINEST LOGO AND STYLE" GET YOUR OWN""""!!!!!
> *


 :uh: TEXAS FINEST HOMIE ALWAYS HAS BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE!!! AINT NO BITIN HOMIE! BELIEVE THAT UNLESS YOU BITIN FOR YOUR LOGO AND STYLE. TEXAS FINEST PRODUCTIONS. NOT CAR CLUB AND NOT GARLAND HOMIE. TEXAS FINEST HAS ITS OWN DRANK CUPS, VIDEOS, MUSIC, AND PRODUTION. LETS COMPARE YOUR PLAQUE AND SEE WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT HOMIE! NO DISRESPECT JUST A MATTER OF WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT.


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

yea it was cool at Sonic this past saturday. good amount of ppl =)


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Aug 18 2010, 11:51 PM~18349259
> *yea it was cool at Sonic this past saturday. good amount of ppl =)
> *


 :biggrin: YUUUUP


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18348223
> *"TEXAS" FINEST"
> 
> "QUIT BITIN OFF GARLANDS FINEST LOGO AND STYLE" GET YOUR OWN""""!!!!!
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Everbody be nice now,mucho take it easy!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 19 2010, 02:42 AM~18350269
> *Everbody be nice now,mucho take it easy!!!! :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


The peace maker????

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......

COOOL,CALM DOWN.........


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

COME WATCH THE DALLAS COWBOYS ON BIG SCREEN SATURDAY NITE !! EDDIE'S BACK BAR IS LOCATED @ 1112 RIVERFRONT BLVD. (FORMERLY INDUSTRIAL BLVD.) 


From Oak Cliff .... Take Ft. Worth Ave. East,going toward down town ..... Turn left on Riverfront Blvd. You will pass Continital Blvd. and about 3/14 of the block on the right hand side,you will see "Mavericks Bail Bond" (red & black color building),turn in there ....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 19 2010, 06:30 AM~18350633
> *The peace maker????
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 19 2010, 08:10 AM~18350826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 19 2010, 06:46 AM~18350648
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......
> 
> COOOL,CALM DOWN.........
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WERE CAN WE GET THE NEW VIDEOS TEXAS FINEST??? AT THE PICNIC????


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2010, 10:36 AM~18351673
> *WERE CAN WE GET THE NEW VIDEOS TEXAS FINEST??? AT THE PICNIC????
> *


yessir


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

better yet 979


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

WUT IT DO EEE GOT THAT WHT ON WHT ON VIDEO GOT IT BAK IN THA STREETZ DONK RYDIN ONCE AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

I PRE-ORDERED WHOOOOOOOOOOOO MAAANNNN!!!!!!!!LMAO


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Aug 19 2010, 11:37 AM~18352113
> *WUT IT DO EEE GOT THAT WHT ON WHT ON VIDEO  GOT IT BAK IN THA STREETZ  DONK RYDIN ONCE AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


awready bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Shout out to all my Dallas Homies! You guys looked good yesterday


Dallas Lowriders
Estilo

and the rest of the homies


Much props.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 01:42 PM~18383990
> *Shout out to all my Dallas Homies! You guys looked good yesterday
> Dallas Lowriders
> thx homie! :cheesy: *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 01:42 PM~18383990
> *Shout out to all my Dallas Homies! You guys looked good yesterday
> Dallas Lowriders
> Estilo
> ...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2010, 08:54 PM~18348585
> *say bro i've been texas finest b4 garlands finest was even out or as far as i can remember.
> 
> oh and what logo am i bitin off of i aint seen any logo that looks like mine?
> *


damm it E as long as i known you,you have had the same shit and you talking about a good 6 or 7 years :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 19 2010, 08:37 AM~18351686
> *yessir
> *


 Did you use the Pic? Yo know what pic im talking about!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 23 2010, 06:01 PM~18386120
> *Did you  use the Pic?  Yo know what pic im talking about!
> *


na bro but we'll do some more later on cool?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 23 2010, 05:26 PM~18385846
> *damm it E as long as i known you,you have had the same shit and you talking about a good 6 or 7 years :biggrin:
> *


yea i know bro......but its all good


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

WHAT HAPPEND TO THA CRUISE,,,AND THE EPIC CRUISE,,, :tears: :tears:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 2 2010, 06:24 PM~18472832
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 18 2010, 02:15 PM~18344262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goo0d lookn out TEXAS FINEST VIDEOS for puttin lowlyfe c.c. on ure latest vol., keep up the gudd werk homie ,soc214 lowlyfe c.c. prez.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

FEELING LIKE A SONIC NIGHT TONIGHT ILL BE THERE DJIN   SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 4 2010, 01:02 PM~18485971
> *FEELING LIKE A SONIC NIGHT TONIGHT ILL BE THERE DJIN      SPREAD THE WORD
> *


:thumbsup: Not too hot, not too cool...I just might show up tonight too. :nicoderm:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 4 2010, 02:06 PM~18486427
> *:thumbsup: Not too hot, not too cool...I just might show up tonight too. :nicoderm:
> *



weathers feeling good so might as well make it a sonic night


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

its on come on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubio 54_62 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm here Homie....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:dunno: 

I had to stroll by to say What's up...see you vatos at the Majestics Picnic tomorrow.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 4 2010, 08:24 PM~18488671
> *:dunno:
> 
> I had to stroll by to say What's up...see you vatos at the Majestics Picnic tomorrow.
> *


Thats a big ten 4 driver we will see u their!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jul 26 2009, 10:07 PM~14588760
> *SONIC CHILL NIGHTS ARE BACK ON EVERY SATURDAY NIGHT FROM 7P.M. -12a.m.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOCATION: SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS IN OAK CLIFF
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

PEOPLE STILL SHOWING UP ON SAT NITES???


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

AAAALLREADY.........TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

We rollin out there tonight, want to see if it's still going down...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smg13 (Sep 19, 2010)

I want to bring out my bagged mini truck what time due ppl start poping up


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smg13_@Sep 18 2010, 05:23 PM~18599855
> *I want to bring out my bagged mini truck what time due ppl start poping up
> *


8pm till?


----------



## smg13 (Sep 19, 2010)

already probably head out there now.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

O.C. Sonic pix...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DOUJADEJAVU (Sep 22, 2010)

*MUSIC VIDEO FOR SONG "IN THE LAC" PRODUCER MAKING MUSIC VIDEO IS FROM MTV3 THIS VIDEO WILL BE ON MTV3 !!! SO GUYS BRING YOUR RIDES AND SHOW OFF WHAT WE DO IN TEXAS !! WE WILL BE AT SONIC CHILL NIGHTS THIS SATURDAY THE 25TH FOR VIDEO SHOOTING!!!! I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST IM NEW TO THE WENSITE SO PLESE PASS THIS ON .....
MUSIC ARTIST ARE-----DOUJA DEJAVU,,, MENACE, AND DALLAS AZTECS !!!
BRING IN THE SLABS !! SONIC CHILL NIGHTS OFF 
LOCATION: SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS IN OAK CLIFF*


----------



## DOUJADEJAVU (Sep 22, 2010)

MUSIC VIDEO FOR SONG "IN THE LAC" 
PRODUCER MAKING MUSIC VIDEO IS FROM MTV3 THIS VIDEO WILL BE ON MTV3 !!! 
GUYS BRING YOUR RIDES AND SHOW OFF WHAT WE DO IN TEXAS !! WE WILL BE AT SONIC CHILL NIGHTS THIS SATURDAY THE 25TH FOR VIDEO SHOOTING!!!! I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST IM NEW TO THE WENSITE SO PLESE PASS THIS ON .....
MUSIC ARTIST ARE-----DOUJA DEJAVU,,, MENACE, AND DALLAS AZTECS !!!
BRING IN THE SLABS !! SONIC CHILL NIGHTS OFF 
*

LOCATION: SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS IN OAK CLIFF*


THESE ARE PICTURES FROM LAST VIDEO !!! CAR CLUBS GET EXPOSURE!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUJADEJAVU_@Sep 22 2010, 10:03 AM~18631152
> *MUSIC VIDEO FOR SONG "IN THE LAC"
> PRODUCER MAKING MUSIC VIDEO IS FROM MTV3 THIS VIDEO WILL BE ON MTV3 !!!
> GUYS BRING YOUR RIDES AND SHOW OFF WHAT WE DO IN TEXAS !! WE WILL BE AT SONIC CHILL NIGHTS THIS SATURDAY THE 25TH FOR VIDEO SHOOTING!!!! I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST IM NEW TO THE WENSITE SO PLESE PASS THIS ON .....
> ...



TTT


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUJADEJAVU_@Sep 22 2010, 11:03 AM~18631152
> *MUSIC VIDEO FOR SONG "IN THE LAC"
> PRODUCER MAKING MUSIC VIDEO IS FROM MTV3 THIS VIDEO WILL BE ON MTV3 !!!
> GUYS BRING YOUR RIDES AND SHOW OFF WHAT WE DO IN TEXAS !! WE WILL BE AT SONIC CHILL NIGHTS THIS SATURDAY THE 25TH FOR VIDEO SHOOTING!!!! I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST IM NEW TO THE WENSITE SO PLESE PASS THIS ON .....
> ...



ILL BE THERE OF COURSE DJIN  :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## DOUJADEJAVU (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Sep 23 2010, 08:33 PM~18647671
> *ILL BE THERE OF COURSE DJIN    :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY WE SEE YOU TOMMARW !!!








~DOUJA DEJAVU~ REPPN DIRTY SOUTH !! TEXAS BABY!!


----------



## smg13 (Sep 19, 2010)

hopefully this rain stops by tonight


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUJADEJAVU_@Sep 24 2010, 08:24 AM~18650856
> *ALREADY WE SEE YOU TOMMARW !!!
> 
> 
> ...


DO U GUYS HAVE A FACEBOOK..
:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 19 2010, 07:53 AM~18602912
> *O.C. Sonic pix...
> 
> 
> ...




ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13gYCOBFp2U


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Oct 4 2010, 03:42 PM~18732957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Talked to Texas Finest and we're doing another cruise right after Sonic this Saturday. Hittin' up the clubs for an old School style cruise around NW Hwy or Deep Ellum. Get ready cause it's gonna be on!!!!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 6 2010, 05:10 PM~18753058
> *Talked to Texas Finest and we're doing another cruise right after Sonic this Saturday. Hittin' up the clubs for an old School style cruise around NW Hwy or Deep Ellum. Get ready cause it's gonna be on!!!!!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Cruise ??????????????????????????? Sounds tight!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

1st FRIDAY OF THE MONTH AT SONIC STOCKTON, CA :thumbsup: 










































































































































































CAN'T WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR!
THAT'S HOW WE DO IT IN CALI.
200+ CARS JUST HANGING OUT.
THAT'S A FAMILY OF LOWRIDERS..


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*TTT*_


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

LOWLOW READY , NO DJ GIG THIS SATURDAY ,BEEN M.I.A. FOR A MINUTE ...... I'M DOWN TO POST UP !!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 8 2010, 06:55 PM~18768897
> *LOWLOW READY , NO DJ GIG THIS SATURDAY ,BEEN M.I.A. FOR A MINUTE ...... I'M DOWN TO POST UP !!
> *


Pics or it didn't happen. :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 6 2010, 05:10 PM~18753058
> *Talked to Texas Finest and we're doing another cruise right after Sonic this Saturday. Hittin' up the clubs for an old School style cruise around NW Hwy or Deep Ellum. Get ready cause it's gonna be on!!!!!
> *


TTT!!!

Get ready to cruise til the wheels fall off :0 just like last week. :0

Let's ride!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Koool koool


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

This is Kowboy, from my Family We thank you for your Blessings.
I been known to help others but this time im on the othere side, i went thru some bumps in the road and got my self behind on our home. We have 25 days to get cought up b4 foreclose, so i'm reaching out for help. 
The pwr of prayer is great and I know God has a plan for me & durring my struggles my faith grows stronger even when I am weak. Much luv for all my friends, fAMILY, ULA, Mouse, Gabby,Ty Thompson SONIC, car/ bikes clubs for your support, Blessings & prayers..
{{{{Here is the info on the two fundraiser events}}}}

::::Kowboy 1st event::::
Car/bike wash fundraiser Sun Oct 10th
Time: 12-6pm Cost: any size donation
Where: AutoZone 4630 Gus Thomasson Mesquite TX 75150
Benefiting: save a home.
Enjoy DJ Eddie Mixxx and Food.

::::2nd event for Kowboy & DJ Jaun::::
{Friends Helping Friends car/bike fundraiser show}
Sun, October 24, 12pm – 5pm
Sonic Drive Inn, 3710, West Illinois, Dallas, Texas,75221 

Please join Fatcars, Unique Karz, Sonic America's Drive Inn, Vip Promotionz and Street Kingz for a Special Car Show Event.
We are reaching out with the help of the ULA Car Club Members to help two family's in there time of need 100 % of the Proceeds will be given to these family's to help them out.
Registration $10.00. There will be Free Dash Plaques to the First 50. {Special Discounts on Sonics Delicious Food}
Show is Open to All Makes and Models of Vehicles. 
DJ Eddie Mixxx Pumping Out the Sounds.
This is a Full Family Event, Top 30 Show, 50/50 Pot, Auction Items and a few surprises. All Donations Will Be Accepted.
Registration 12: and Close at 2m.
{Questions} Call Mouse @ 940-231-9956. Gabby @ 469-632-6993 
Ty Thompson @ 214-339-3232 Kowboy 214-957-7881 
This is what the Car/bike Club Community is all about, UNITY! 
{Friends Helping Friends car/bike fundraiser show We hope to see all of you there}


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 8 2010, 06:55 PM~18768897
> *LOWLOW READY , NO DJ GIG THIS SATURDAY ,BEEN M.I.A. FOR A MINUTE ...... I'M DOWN TO POST UP !!
> *


 :wow: :uh: :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :wave: :around:  :tongue: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rimshot:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Its goin down tonight.......


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Choppin-Bladez_@Oct 9 2010, 04:26 PM~18773160
> *Its goin down tonight.......
> *


:yes:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Was a real nice cruise tonight. Anyone have any pics or video coming out of Sonic down Illinois???


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mit3eSPfu-0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 10 2010, 02:02 AM~18775496
> *Was a real nice cruise tonight. Anyone have any pics or video coming out of Sonic down Illinois???
> *


x2 and about an hour ago lol :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Oct 11 2010, 12:38 AM~18780643
> *x2 and about an hour ago lol :biggrin:
> *


For real. Went rollin' up to North side tonight...too bad no one was out. I guess they were mad cause the Coyboys lost... :tears:

Pic from the Cutlass tonight....Nice cruise Eric, Skillz, Javier and the ladies.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

>


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 11 2010, 01:14 AM~18780872
> *For real. Went rollin' up to North side tonight...too bad no one was out. I guess they were mad cause the Coyboys lost... :tears:
> 
> Pic from the Cutlass tonight....Nice cruise Eric, Skillz, Javier and the ladies.
> ...



i had to clear my head cause the cowboys lost lol but it was a nice cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Oct 11 2010, 10:10 PM~18787266
> *i had to clear my head cause the cowboys lost lol but it was a nice cruise  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Homie!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 8 2010, 06:55 PM~18768897
> *LOWLOW READY , NO DJ GIG THIS SATURDAY ,BEEN M.I.A. FOR A MINUTE ...... I'M DOWN TO POST UP !!
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 12 2010, 05:52 AM~18789540
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


X2
JUS LIKE THE BOY WHO CRYED WOLF... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

HEADS UP FOR ALL CAR CLUBS FROM DALLAS TO FORT WRTH ME AND SOME ARTISTS FROM THE DFW AREA WILL BE MAKING A SONG BOUT ALL THE RIDES AND HOW WE DO DOWN HERE IN DA DFW AREA AND A VIDEO WILL BE SHOT AND THE SONG WILL BE SENT OUT ALL OVER TO SHOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE DFW AREA ...SO KEEP IN TOUCH AND I HOPE TO HAVE ALL YALLS SUPPORT 

ASLO IF U DONT HAVE MY NUMBER LOCK ME IN 214 643 3603 FOR PARTIES CDS AND SHOWS OR WHATEVER ....DjSk!llZ


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

AIGHT THIS IS FOR ALL MY CAR CLUBS OUT THERE THE HOMIE LONETIC FROM DALLAS AZTEXS WANTS TO REDO HIS VIDEO AT SONIC OCTOBER 30TH YALL KNOW WHICH SONIC THE SONIC ON ILLINOIS WHERE WE HAVE SONIC NIGHTS PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD AND SHOW LOVE FOR UR BOY AND WE NEED THE RIDES THERE BY 10 PM THANKS


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Party on Sunday at sonics :biggrin: JVasquez said he's paying for everybody :cheesy: 












Just Kidding Folks it's a joke :biggrin: 

Car show Sunday at sonics fo real tho


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

Orale --- Almuerzo----- Lunch-----Y Cena ---- all on Vasquez Tab..... I'm there! LoL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:|


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@Oct 9 2010, 11:55 AM~18772179
> *This is Kowboy, from my Family We thank you for your Blessings.
> I been known to help others but this time im on the othere side, i went thru some bumps in the road and got my self behind on our home. We have 25 days to get cought up b4 foreclose, so i'm reaching out for help.
> The pwr of prayer is great and I know God has a plan for me & durring my struggles my faith grows stronger even when I am weak. Much luv for all my friends, fAMILY, ULA, Mouse, Gabby,Ty Thompson SONIC, car/ bikes clubs for your support, Blessings & prayers..
> ...



Just a question, with these events going on, will this help pay for all past due payments, late charges, or assist with any possible chances of being placed on any payment plans, forebearance plans, or assistance with loan modifications. If you have any questions about what to ask with your mortgage let me know. I have worked for mortgage companies for over 11 years in collections,modifications and foreclosures. and my wife has over 16years of mortgage experience in modifications and guidelines of foreclosure processes. :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

asking for help now im helping with a trunk or treat at church who can help bring rides out and give candy. bring the kids its an event with games and all. its from 6-730pm i hope some can help let me know. other car clubs welcomed to help or come by too. its at the gospel lighthouse by loop 12!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 24 2010, 10:43 AM~18893712
> *asking for help now im helping with a trunk or treat at church who can help bring rides out and give candy. bring the kids its an event with games and all. its from 6-730pm i hope some can help let me know. other car clubs welcomed to help or come by too. its at the gospel lighthouse by loop 12!!
> *


WHEN ?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Oct 24 2010, 11:16 AM~18893885
> *WHEN ?
> *




HALLOWEEN NIGHT HOMIE .....


----------



## primo507 (Nov 11, 2009)

u better not go charlie boy ! te quemas ! :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primo507_@Oct 25 2010, 07:06 PM~18906805
> *u better not go charlie boy !  te quemas ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

A little late but let's do it...NOV. 6 (EPIC CRUISE II - DFW) meet in Dallas at 4pm the old WinnDixie parking lot, then we roll out down 30 to Ft Worth. Riders will meet up at Hemphill Car Wash at 6pm and roll out from there.

I'm hoping George or Homie John or Loco61 can hook up a route in Ft Worth....everybody down with that?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

so whos going to be out there on saturday? since your texas rangers will play that night?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 28 2010, 11:03 PM~18936421
> *so whos going to be out there on saturday? since your texas rangers will play that night?
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 28 2010, 11:03 PM~18936421
> *so whos going to be out there on saturday? since your texas rangers will play that night?
> *



I don't watch baseball...but either way, I have plans...so not me.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

82 ELCO</span>[/b]


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

on my way whose goin whose down!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Happens this Saturday!!!! 4pm meeting up at the Old Winn-Dixie parking lot in Oak Cliff. Going to Ft. Worth. Bring a sweater/jacket, cause we're cruisin'.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Nov 4 2010, 01:43 PM~18984746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I rolled thru on Saturday but it was dead??? I was guessing the cold weather kept most people in... lol





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 8 2010, 12:32 PM~19015766
> *I rolled thru on Saturday but it was dead??? I was guessing the cold weather kept most people in... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


EPIC CRUISE WAS GOIN DOWN BUT WE STILL HIT IT UP LATE


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3uMld_7bMQ


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 8 2010, 12:50 PM~19016412
> *EPIC CRUISE WAS GOIN DOWN BUT WE STILL HIT IT UP LATE
> *



Ok... It was about 10:40-11pm when I rolled thru ... Ill try and hit it up this weekend.






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Carlos Polishing *:thumbsup:
> 
> parts given to Carlos
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Nov 8 2010, 01:32 PM~19016720
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3uMld_7bMQ
> *



U MIXXIN SATURDAY? :wave:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Oct 30 2010, 08:20 PM~18949128
> *on my way whose goin whose down!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope You n Your Families Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

tomorrow whose down


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*SONIC POPPIN TONIGHT!!!!! CHEEAAA!!!SPREAD THE WORD!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## crave214 (Apr 9, 2010)

*<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>SONIC* :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OC STYLE '64 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R6oUDMOrqo


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice Video....


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

WAD UP, CHECK THIS SONG OUT,MY HOMEBOYS D.T.A DID THIS SONG FOR ALL THE DALLAS CAR CLUBS......

LET ME KNOW WAT YAL THINK?!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 30 2010, 05:00 AM~19456859
> *1st Car Show of the year...
> 
> Annual New Years Day Show
> ...


WHO'S GOING TOMORROW ??????


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 31 2010, 11:34 AM~19466931
> *WHO'S GOING TOMORROW ??????
> *



I THINK AM GOIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

JUST A LIL SOMETHING ROYAL CLASSICS DID IN 2010!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Jan 3 2011, 05:50 PM~19493110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

sat. whose down


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Jan 14 2011, 08:13 PM~19600246
> *sat. whose down
> *


X2


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THIS IS OLD SCHOOL BACK IN THE DAYS
*

















THIS IS WHAT IT ALL ABOUT IT JUST NEVER DIES


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT ON THE TWO PUMP SPECIAL..... GET YOUR CAR JUICED UP BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON STARTS....COME SECURE YOUR SPOT TEXT 214-763-2468/972374-7433 FOR INFO


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT FOR TONIGHT


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Feb 2 2011, 09:53 PM~19771421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt ntb


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

t


















































t





















































t


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Feb 6 2011, 11:40 PM~19805165
> *
> *


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVPgO3vm61U


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

WHEN WE POSTIN UP?!?!!?!?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

im down to show up if people gon be there 2night.i got a 2 hr drive so let me kno.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

TONIGHT'S THE FIRST NIGHT THIS YEAR....DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX.

Time to crank it up!!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 5 2011, 02:40 PM~20022174
> *TONIGHT'S THE FIRST NIGHT THIS YEAR....DJ SKILLZ IN DA MIX.
> 
> Time to crank it up!!!!
> ...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Ttt I'm ready!


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

ALREAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

IM GETTING READY WITH MY LINC :biggrin:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

wash da car, roll to sonics,get half way, blew a piston, got home, rode wit a homeboy, get to sonics, maybe a lil too late, cuz i saw like maybe 8 cars...still made da best of it...gettin car ready for next week!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 02:12 PM~20028092
> *wash da car, roll to sonics,get half way,  blew a piston, got home, rode wit a homeboy, get to sonics, maybe a lil too late, cuz i saw like maybe 8 cars...still made da best of it...gettin car ready for next week!
> *


damn that bites, i saw the posting too late but if weather holds up I'm down to roll next Saturday.


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

next saturday!!! tell every 1 lets get it goin this year and more packed than last year


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20028113
> *next saturday!!! tell every 1 lets get it goin this year and more packed than last year
> *


X2


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Mar 6 2011, 01:16 PM~20028113
> *next saturday!!! tell every 1 lets get it goin this year and more packed than last year
> *


X3


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## SLABCITYINC (Dec 7, 2009)

CANT WAIT


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

im down.whos down for next weekend?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 12 2011, 03:02 PM~20075519
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



IM THERE AND IN DA MIX ITS ON AGAIN SPREAD DA WORD TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND LETS GET THIS YEAR GOIN!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 12 2011, 02:02 PM~20075519
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


We there...... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix[/b]


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone cruising tonight


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2011, 03:23 AM~20079463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea cant wait love goin to ft worth


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

this past sat. sonic was pretty good its only gunna get better with the weather


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 14 2011, 03:36 PM~20089309
> * this past sat. sonic was pretty good its only gunna get better with the weather
> *


:yes:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

* CALING ALL DFW CAR CLUBS (TONIGHT) SONIC CHILL NIGHTS IN OAK CLIFF WILL BE HAPPENING AND ((THERE WILL BE A VIDEO BEING SHOT)) AT SONIC WHERE WE HAVE SONIC NIGHTS SO BRING YOUR RIDES AND REP UR CAR CLUB AND SPREAD DA WORD TO ALL CAR CLUBS*


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT for D Town!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

SONIC WAS PACKED SATURDAY THANKS FOR EVERY 1 WHO CAME OUT FOR THE VIDEO AND TO LET EVERY 1 KNOW THEY GOT PICS BUT DIDNT GET TO DO DA WHOLE VIDEO CAUSE THE MAIN CAMERA MAN DIDNT SHOW SO AGAIN THIS SATURDAY (((CALLIN ALL CAR CLUBS IN DA DFW AREA BRING UR RIDES OUT AND LETS SEE WHO REPS DA MOST AND ENJOY DA NIGHT AND FINISH THE VIDEO)))


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 14 2011, 04:35 PM~20089296
> *hell yea cant wait love goin to ft worth
> *


This is the same day as Majestix picnic bro. I think your club will be there.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANYONE GONNA BE OUT TOMORROW


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT.....TTT.....TTT...TTT


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT.........SONICS CHILL NIGHTS AROUND THA CORNER


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT.......TTT........TTT


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

man it was a nice turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## Rubio 54_62 (Aug 28, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

THATZ FIRME..WE DO IT EVERY FRIDAY IN MODESTO CALIFAZ.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***




















*** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

SONICS CHILL NIGHTS IS NO LONGER DUE TO STUPIDITY


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

I seen on FB that there was a shooting at the Sonic Cruise nite this past weeked!


No details on FB just a posting. Do you have details?


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

that fuckin suck


----------

